# Benutzertitel



## Falk (21. August 2007)

Zwar ist es auch oben angepinnt, trotzdem noch einmal die diskutierbare Version:

Abhängig von der Posting-Anzahl gibt es verschiedene Benutzerränge:

* Titel:                                   minimale Postingzahl*
Schraubenverwechsler: 0
Kabelverknoter:                               20                   
Komplett-PC-Käufer:                        50             
Komplett-PC-Aufrüster:                   100                 
PC-Selbstbauer: 250 
Freizeitschrauber:                          500    
Software-Overclocker:                  1.000 
BIOS-Overclocker: 2.500                  
Volt-Modder: 5.000                  
Lötkolbengott:                             8.000
Kokü-Junkie: 15.000
Trockeneisprofi: 25.000
Flüssigstickstoff-Guru: 50.000
Großmeister des Flüssigheliums: 100.000


----------



## Marbus16 (21. August 2007)

Das könnte in haltlosen Spam abdriften, da sich niemand mit dem niedrigeren Rang zufriedengibt 

Vielleicht sollte man etwas warten, bis alle so ne etwas höhere Postingzahl haben...


----------



## Falk (21. August 2007)

Spam werden wir schon begrenzen können - Postings zu löschen ist in diesem Forum sehr einfach...


----------



## Marbus16 (21. August 2007)

Argh, ich mag den titel nicht - könntet ihr vielleicht eher so welche wie Stammgast, Bar-hocker-Eigentümer etc. einführen? Oder Messe Scout, Messeguide etc?

*irgendwas schreib um vom schraubenverwechsler wegzukommen* 

Hast du was dagegen, mich zum Moderator zu ernennen?


----------



## Falk (21. August 2007)

Derzeit brauchen wir noch keine Moderatoren, und mit 9 Postings hat man da auch nicht so die Chance


----------



## Oliver (21. August 2007)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Derzeit brauchen wir noch keine Moderatoren, und mit 9 Postings hat man da auch nicht so die Chance



Das soll natürlich nicht bedeuten, dass gespammt werden muss, um Moderator zu werden. Das könnte sich eher nachteilig auswirken.

Wenn die Benutzerzahlen stark anwachsen und wir glauben zusätzliche Moderatoren zu benötigen, dann werden wir Leute ansprechen, die uns positiv im Forum aufgefallen sind. Wenn jemand hilfsbereit, sachlich und ruhig Fragen beantwortet, hat derjenige gute Chancen Moderator zu werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. August 2007)

Öhm, ich find, man sollte gleich von Anfang an längerfristig planen und die Abstände größer dafür gleichmäßiger machen.

im 3DCenter geht mir z.B. aufn Sack, das die Abstände ab ~10k Postings ziemlich groß sind und 10k Postings sind bei einem stark frequentierten Forum recht schnell erreicht...


----------



## HeNrY (21. August 2007)

Mir gefällt die Einteilung sehr gut 
Und da es ja noch ein junges Forum ist, haben alle die sich jetzt schon angemeldet haben einen Vorteil


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. August 2007)

Das habt ihr gut hinbekommen, mich hat der "Schraubenverwechsler" echt amüsiert. 
Ich bin gespannt, ob es später in Einzelfällen spezielle "Adelstitel" geben wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. August 2007)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Das habt ihr gut hinbekommen, mich hat der "Schraubenverwechsler" echt amüsiert.
> Ich bin gespannt, ob es später in Einzelfällen spezielle "Adelstitel" geben wird.



Davon kannst Du ausgehen... Der CPU-Gott wird noch gesucht


----------



## Oliver (22. August 2007)

CPU-Gott = Intel?


----------



## Kovsk (22. August 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> CPU-Gott = Intel?


Na is da ein Redi etwa Fanboy .
Ne schon klar, wegen 70%+ Marktanteilen.
Und die Titel sind echt cool, auch sehr witzig.


----------



## Oliver (22. August 2007)

Die Titel finde ich auch recht amüsant 

Ich hatte bisher mehr AMD- als Intel-Prozessoren, weshalb ich mich nicht unbedingt als Intel-Fanboy bezeichnen würde. Ich kaufe halt was die meiste Leistung fürs (wenige) Geld bringt, unabhängig vom Hersteller 

Einen AM2 habe ich übrigens auch und zum Surfen muss immernoch mein 2.800 MHz Sempron herhalten.


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. August 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> zum Surfen muss immernoch mein 2.800 MHz Sempron herhalten.


Das Biostar-Mobo dazu gehört verboten. :p Für die CPUZ-Vali waren es sogar 400Mhz HT, aber mein Gigabyte K8N-E@air macht leider nicht einmal dein 24/7-Setting (350*8?)mit.
Sachen gibts...


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. August 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> CPU-Gott = Intel?


Und was machen die mit Motorola (jetzt Freescale) bzw IBM Prozessoren? 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Einen AM2 habe ich übrigens auch und zum Surfen muss immernoch mein 2.800 MHz Sempron herhalten.


Hast schonmal den 3fachen Takt von mir, wobei ich noch 2MiB L3 hab, du nicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. August 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, ich find, man sollte gleich von Anfang an längerfristig planen und die Abstände größer dafür gleichmäßiger machen.
> 
> im 3DCenter geht mir z.B. aufn Sack, das die Abstände ab ~10k Postings ziemlich groß sind und 10k Postings sind bei einem stark frequentierten Forum recht schnell erreicht...



Wenn die 10.000 Erreicht sind, lassen wir uns schonmal was einfallen. Allerdings wird es hier auch nicht so zugehen, wie im Spam-Center.

Also daher bitte wieder zurück zum Thema und in diesem Thread keine OC-Ergebnisse und L2-Caches diskutieren.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (24. August 2007)

Nach oben ist ja noch nen Menge Luft und wenn dann einer 10k erreicht hat, kann man ja dann noch mal einen nachschieben - oder zwei, oder drei.

10000: Stickstoff-Master
15000: Die-Abschleifer
20000: Silizium-Guru
30000: Takt-Jedi
50000: Ausserirdischer
[...]
10000000: PCGH-Angestellter


----------



## Marbus16 (24. August 2007)

Das gefällt mir wirklich  Aber den PCGH-_Ehrenamtler_ sollte es ab 100.000 oder 1.000.000 Posts geben


----------



## Kovsk (25. August 2007)

Tolle Titel, finde ich echt klasse, könnte mann ruhig mit einbinden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> Nach oben ist ja noch nen Menge Luft und wenn dann einer 10k erreicht hat, kann man ja dann noch mal einen nachschieben - oder zwei, oder drei.
> 
> 10000: Stickstoff-Master
> 15000: Die-Abschleifer
> ...



Mir fehlt noch der Heatspreader-Entferner


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. August 2007)

Och, da gibts noch ein paar andere Titel 

Gut, MAC-User, Appel Käufer und sowas passt hier eher nicht, auch wenns den einen oder anderen hier gibt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, da gibts noch ein paar andere Titel
> 
> Gut, MAC-User, Appel Käufer und sowas passt hier eher nicht, auch wenns den einen oder anderen hier gibt



Ja gut, aber ist ein Mac-User eher gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Marbus16 (27. August 2007)

Eher schlecht, denn sooo viele übertaktete Macs habe ich bisher nicht gesehen - wär aber mal ne echte Lücke


----------



## Oliver (28. August 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber ist ein Mac-User eher gut oder schlecht?




Ich habe einen Apple 

Über Titel ab 10.000 Posts braucht man jetzt noch nicht zu denken. Bis dahin wird es noch ine Weile dauern. Für den Fall, dass es Wettbewerbe oder ähnliches geben wird, lässt sich sicher auch über Custom-Titel reden für den Gewinner.


----------



## Marbus16 (28. August 2007)

@Oliver: Hast du den denn auch übertaktet?  Aber ist ja sicherlich nicht dein einziges System 

Der Vorschlag wäre aber auch ideal, wenns hier irgendwas zu gewinnen gibt - einen Custom-Titel als Dreingabe für den Gewinner


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. August 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber ist ein Mac-User eher gut oder schlecht?


Kommt drauf an, wie der Mac User drauf ist, was der alles an Hardware geschrottet hat und wie die Erfahrung im PC Bereich ausschaut.

In meinem Falle sollts wohl nicht allzu schlimm sein *alsmacuseroute* 


Marbus16 schrieb:


> @Oliver: Hast du den denn auch übertaktet?  Aber ist ja sicherlich nicht dein einziges System


Ein Mac ist ein Arbeitsgerät!

Das siehst z.B. daran, das du z.B. solche Anführungszeichen oder solche machen kannst, also perfekt für Briefe schreiben 

Ich muss auch mal schauen wie vollnoobs auf den MAC Reagieren, hab da 'ne geeignete Testperson *fg*


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch der Heatspreader-Entferner



Da müsste man aber zwischen Intel(über PCGH-Redakteur Niveau) und AMD(ganz normales Mittelmaß) unterscheiden :p .


----------



## fiumpf (29. August 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Über Titel ab 10.000 Posts braucht man jetzt noch nicht zu denken.




LOL, dann warte mal bis sich Herbboy hier anmeldet - dann gehts rund! 

Bei über 50.000 Posts bei PCGH......

@topic:  Ich bin wirklich ein Schraubenverwechsler!!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass es Wettbewerbe oder ähnliches geben wird, lässt sich sicher auch über Custom-Titel reden für den Gewinner.



Die wird es geben... wie in allen Foren wird es auch User geben die denken, dass der Sinn eines Forums die höchstmögliche Zahl an Posts ist... denen sollte man dann einfach einen Custom-Titel verpassen dass der Käse aufhört...


----------



## taks (30. August 2007)

@admins

ihr könnt ja als straffe für spamen postingzahlen löschen
sagen wir:
1. verwarnung wegen spam: -100postings
2. verwarnung wegen spam: -500postings
3. verwarnung wegen spam: -1000postings

hat sich in anderen foren sehr bewährt


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. August 2007)

Nö, sowas is doof...

Dann lieber so ein 'Blacklist' System a la 3DC, das ist nicht schlecht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. August 2007)

Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> @admins
> 
> ihr könnt ja als straffe für spamen postingzahlen löschen
> sagen wir:
> ...



werden wir bedenken


----------



## sYntaX (31. August 2007)

lol 100 posts Abzug bei einmal Spam ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben aber die Idee ist gut


----------



## Marbus16 (31. August 2007)

*Blick nach links wend*

WAAAH! Mein gott, bin ich mal wieder am helfen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (31. August 2007)

Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> @admins
> 
> ihr könnt ja als straffe für spamen postingzahlen löschen
> sagen wir:
> ...



Das System würde ich in naher Zukunft wirklich gerne hier begrüßen *kopfschüttel* (s.o., jetzt nichts gegen dich marbus, aber schon ein sehr sinnfreier post  )


----------



## taks (1. September 2007)

McZonk schrieb:


> Das System würde ich in naher Zukunft wirklich gerne hier begrüßen *kopfschüttel* (s.o., jetzt nichts gegen dich marbus, aber schon ein sehr sinnfreier post )


 
dann hätte er jetzt z.b. nurnoch 33 posts, der würd das schon sein lassen mit der zeit


----------



## Marbus16 (1. September 2007)

Eben, darum habe ich ja gepostet, wollte schnell nur wissen, ob bereits 100 Posts unfairerweise abgezogen wurden 

Irgendwie mag ichs auch ned so, ganz oben auf der Liste zu stehen, wenn man nach Beiträgen sortiert *g*


----------



## SoF (1. September 2007)

Ich find die Ränge ganz witzig, obwohl ich zwischen PC-Selbstbauer und Software-Overclocker etwas Ideenreichtum vermisse


----------



## Oliver (1. September 2007)

Wenn jemand meint bessere Ideen in Sachen Benutzertitel zu haben, dann bitte die Vorschläge posten


----------



## SoF (1. September 2007)

Irgendwie sowas 

Gelegenheitsbastler: 250
Hobbyschrauber: 500
Modding-Freak: 650
Luftübertakter: 750
Wakü-Fan: 850
Alltags-Overclocker: 1000
Extrem-Overclocker:  1500 
BIOS-Guru: 2500
...


----------



## Schrotti (1. September 2007)

Ich finds ok wie es ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2007)

Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> @admins
> 
> ihr könnt ja als straffe für spamen postingzahlen löschen
> sagen wir:
> ...



Das find ich klasse!
Bisher ist ja noch kein Bedarf einer solchen Regelung aber sollten hier wirklich Spammer auftauchen finde ich diese regelung wirklich super^^


----------



## DIS (3. September 2007)

Wohlstandskind schrieb:


> @admins
> 
> ihr könnt ja als straffe für spamen postingzahlen löschen
> sagen wir:
> ...



Naja aber is doch schon ein wenig übertrieben, oder!?

Also ich würde sagen sowas in die Richtung:

1. keine Strafe, nur Verwahrnung
2. -50 Postings
3. -100 Postings


----------



## Malkav85 (4. September 2007)

60.000 Beiträge: CPUkühler-Entferner ^^
oder auch "Tastaturquäler" wäre etwas *g*


----------



## AlexanderPCT (4. September 2007)

ich will rang null immer behalten - der stimmt einfach  xD

ich amchd as jetzt ajhre privat und beruflich und vermeier es immernoch


----------



## Marbus16 (4. September 2007)

Tastaturquäler stimmt bei mir perfekt  überein - 3-6 Monate halten meine Tastas so ca. weil ich so verdammt viel tippe...


----------



## AlexanderPCT (4. September 2007)

da möcht ich dir die G15 von logitech empfelen, ist zwar ne gamer tasta aber ich verwende sie auch im officebereicht, top druckpunkt und auf 20mio tastenanschläge ausgelegt ^^

und so spielereien wie das display,mediatasten und makros sind auch neckisch ^^


----------



## Gollum (4. September 2007)

ich fände auch "meister seines fachs" angebracht


----------



## HeNrY (4. September 2007)

Da kommen die ganzen Fremdgeher ja an *g
Sowas wäre natürlich auch interessant


----------



## Marbus16 (4. September 2007)

Verdammich, mir kommen nur noch G83-5105 von Cherry ins Haus. Logitech? *naserümpf* Display? *nasenochdollerrümpf* 

Konnte mir zum Glück auffer Arbeit ne G83-6105 sichern, die lag noch rum - die klapprigen FSC-Tastas kenn ich noch vonner Schule, die sollen mir nicht nochmal unter die Pfoten kommen *gg*

PS: Schön dass die auf 20 Mio Anschläge ausgelegt ist - HDDs sind auch auf 30+ Jahre ausgelegt und halten nur 1-5 Jahre :p


----------



## tobyan (12. Oktober 2007)

Wieso kriegt Marbus16 keinen höheren Rang??? Der hat doch so viele Beiträge wie kein anderer, ist nett, hilfsbereit ausserdem zahlt er mir Schmiergeld für diesen post (spass )


----------



## Marbus16 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte zeitweise nen anderen Rang - aber dann Quelereien mit anderen Usern, die sich an der Zahl lnks störten und daran Beleidigungen knüften. Dann hatte Olli auf meinen Wunsch hin meine ca. 1.100 Postings auf 550 reduziert. Stehen aber noch alle da, nur die Zahl ist halt anders


----------



## HtPC (12. Oktober 2007)

Auftakt, Freitakt, 2Takt, Trik&Trak, 4 Takt,  Tiktak,  Taktik, AMtrak

als Individualrang 

Für mich bitte  "Taktfrei"


----------



## kmf (19. Oktober 2007)

Die ganzen "pseudo diskriminierenden" Benutzertitel :p hab ich ruckizucki ganz elegant umschifft. 

Schraubenverwechsler ... Kabelverknoter - ich doch nicht. :o


----------



## SoniX (28. Oktober 2007)

Naja,das ganze mit den Benutzertitel soll ja auch zum schreiben motivieren.Je  mehr umso besser der Titel.


----------



## Nelson (28. Oktober 2007)

"pseudo diskriminierende Benutzertitel" ^^ ich sag nur ex lookbeyond


----------



## MrMorse (28. Oktober 2007)

tobyan schrieb:


> Wieso kriegt Marbus16 keinen höheren Rang??? Der hat doch so viele Beiträge wie kein anderer, ist nett, hilfsbereit ausserdem zahlt er mir Schmiergeld für diesen post (spass )



Marbus hat bereits einen neuen Rang: "Gesperrt".

Aber im Ernst:
Solange hier noch eine überschaubare Gruppe an Nutzern ist, finde ich Individualränge angemessen. (Wenn sich die Moderation später dazu entscheiden, um so aufwändiger wird es. Auch haben die vielen Mods hier (noch) wenig zu tun).

Individualränge unterstreichen manchmal auch den Charakter des Mitglieds.


----------



## Nelson (28. Oktober 2007)

joa und die mods hier löschen schon einiges^^


----------



## MrMorse (28. Oktober 2007)

Nelson schrieb:


> joa und die mods hier löschen schon einiges^^



WAS löschen denn die Mods hier?


----------



## Nelson (28. Oktober 2007)

also bei mir ham öffters schon mal beiträge gefehlt...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. Oktober 2007)

Es soll vorkommen, dass man einen Beitrag schreibt, den Klick auf "Vorschau" wagt, alles durchliest, ein "OK" dir im Kopf sagt, dass alles toll ist und du schon auf "X" klickst. Na, Fehler erkannt? Richtig, der Klick auf "Antworten" hat gefehlt. Irren ist menschlich


----------



## kmf (28. Oktober 2007)

Nelson schrieb:


> "pseudo diskriminierende Benutzertitel" ^^ ich sag nur ex lookbeyond


Ich hab aber dort tatsächlich einen Account. Zwar noch nicht lange, aber ich hab einen. 



Nelson schrieb:


> also bei mir ham öffters schon mal beiträge gefehlt...


Ich hab vor Kurzem auch einen Link hier liegenlassen über Win Update via Updatepack. :o Den kann ich auch nicht mehr finden. Weiß net, der war vielleicht am Rande der Illegalität und wurde deswegen getrasht. Wenn dem so ist, bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung. Hab zwar im Frühjahr von dem Zirkus was mitbekommen, doch da diese Packs wieder zu beziehen sind, dachte ich, man hätte sich mit M$ zwischenzeitlich geeinigt.


----------



## mFuSE (30. Oktober 2007)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Marbus hat bereits einen neuen Rang: "Gesperrt".





löl, was hab ich verpasst?^^


----------



## der_schnitter (31. Januar 2008)

Das waren noch Zeiten...meldet euch,wenn ein neues Forum eröffnet,ich möchte auch mal zu so einer paraelitären Gruppe gehören...
Jetzt hats ja einige User mehr hier und mit Stefan Payne haben wir bald unseren ersten BIOS-Overclocker.Wann denkt ihr mal wieder über Individualränge nach?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Über Titel ab 10.000 Posts braucht man jetzt noch nicht zu denken. Bis dahin wird es noch ine Weile dauern. Für den Fall, dass es Wettbewerbe oder ähnliches geben wird, lässt sich sicher auch über Custom-Titel reden für den Gewinner.


Öhm, damals vielleicht nicht, jetzt schauts anders aus.
Wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn ihr euch 'bei Gelegenheit' was neues einfallen lasst, den ersten Lötkolbengott gibts ja bald...

Mit Pech noch in diesem Jahr


----------



## Whoosaa (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, damals vielleicht nicht, jetzt schauts anders aus.
> Wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn ihr euch 'bei Gelegenheit' was neues einfallen lasst, den ersten Lötkolbengott gibts ja bald...
> 
> Mit Pech noch in diesem Jahr




Freak..


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, damals vielleicht nicht, jetzt schauts anders aus.
> Wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn ihr euch 'bei Gelegenheit' was neues einfallen lasst, den ersten Lötkolbengott gibts ja bald...
> 
> Mit Pech noch in diesem Jahr



Naja ich glaub dieses Jahr wirds wohl doch nichts mehr so 3000 Beiträge würdest du nur noch mit Späm erreichen, aber vorher biste Gespeert


----------



## heartcell (8. Dezember 2008)

DIS schrieb:


> Naja aber is doch schon ein wenig übertrieben, oder!?
> 
> Also ich würde sagen sowas in die Richtung:
> 
> ...


also wenn jemand mal einmal spamt, würde ich ihn verwahrnen, und bei weiterem spam, würd ich dies beobachten und erst dann richtig punkte abziehen, wenn er es nicht lernt.
manche wollen garnicht spamen oder sind sich dessen garnicht bewußt^^
in diesem sinne
mfg


----------



## Shibi (9. Dezember 2008)

> Naja ich glaub dieses Jahr wirds wohl doch nichts mehr so 3000 Beiträge würdest du nur noch mit Späm erreichen, aber vorher biste Gespeert


Er könnte auch auf jedes Topic hier im Forum eine Antwort schreiben. 
Aber dann wäre er trotzdem bis Sylvester mit tippen beschäftigt.


----------



## Oliver (9. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, damals vielleicht nicht, jetzt schauts anders aus.
> Wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn ihr euch 'bei Gelegenheit' was neues einfallen lasst, den ersten Lötkolbengott gibts ja bald...
> 
> Mit Pech noch in diesem Jahr



Bei 10.000 Postings fängt der Counter wieder bei 1 an.


----------



## b0s (9. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Bei 10.000 Postings fängt der Counter wieder bei 1 an.




Da hättse ihm wahrscheinlich fast nen Schrecken eingejagt 

Ich wär dafür mehr Zwischentitel einzuführen, von 500 auf 1000 muss man erstmal kommen und von 1000 auf 2500 
Kann ja nicht jeder hier ein Redi oder Stefan sein 

Gibts eigentlich irgendwelche Updates zum Thema Individualtitel?


----------



## nfsgame (9. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Bei 10.000 Postings fängt der Counter wieder bei 1 an.


LOL Stefan als Schraubenverwechsler!


----------



## klefreak (9. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> LOL Stefan als Schraubenverwechsler!




wir machen das ganze so als art reinkarnation (schraubenverwechsler Gen2,...)


----------



## Shibi (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe einen Vorschlag für einen neuen Titel nach 10.000 Posts: "Spammer" 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Vorschlag für einen neuen Titel nach 10.000 Posts: "Spammer"
> 
> mfg, Shibi


für gewisse leute gilt der schon bevor sie im forum sind
ne iwie müsste man trotz neu anfangen mit den beiträgen en titel iwie hoch halten


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Dezember 2008)

Benutzertitel sollten sich nicht nach der Anzahl der Postings richten. Von manchem kann ein einziges Posting nützlicher sein, als 100 von jemand anderem.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. Dezember 2008)

Dann isser wieder Kabelkverknoter 
Stimmt schon aber seine Post sind eigentlich immer Nützlich.

Mfg Justin


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Dezember 2008)

ja das stimmt!

wenn ich mir so ansehe was manche so von sich geben und weit über 1000posts schon haben frag ich mich ob ich den titel wirklich mit denen teilen will.
klar auch schreibe mal sinnfreies zeug, aer ich mache es in der rumpelkammer!
ne aber ich müsste verdammt rumspammen um auf 1000 zu kommen und da würde ich eher gesperrt werden als die 1000 wirklich zu erreichen.

aber mal ne frage @ pcgh_carsten: wie will man posts bewerten? ohne das missbrauch da reinkommt?

mfg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Dezember 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> ...wie will man posts bewerten? ohne das missbrauch da reinkommt?


Dafür wäre eine Renommee-Funktion recht praktisch. Damit könnte man betreffende Posts positiv bzw. negativ bewerten.
------
Aber, wie wäre es mal ganz ohne Benutzertitel. 
Denn..., was sagt schon ein Benutzertitel bei/über normale User aus... eigentlich nichts.
Nur die Titel der Forenmitarbeiter sagen über dessen Träger etwas aus.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (12. Dezember 2008)

tja und dann komt son kellerkind mit nem paar freunden und lässt sich dan seinen spam hochpushen oder wie?
oder nen klasse review wird einfach nur schlecht bewertet weil fanboy alarm ist?
ne da muss man sich was besseres überlegen, ich glaube zwar das ein renommee prinzip mit 80% der user hier funzen würden, aber da wären noch 20% die cyberterrorismus betreiben.
aber wie denkt ihr darüber?

mfg


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2008)

Man könnte es ja auch so machen, dass nur Mods die Beiträge bewerten könne. Aber das wäre vermutlich ein bisschen viel Arbeit. *mich als Aushilfsmod bewerb*


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2008)

Beitraege bewerten?!



> Themen: 31.652, *Beiträge: 386.529*, Benutzer: 18.261, Aktive Benutzer: 9.218



Ich wuensch euch schon mal viel Spass..


----------



## Oliver (12. Dezember 2008)

Als hätten wir sonst nix zu tun ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Dezember 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Beitraege bewerten?!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wuensch euch schon mal viel Spass..


ich wünsche da auch schon mal viel spaß


> Themen: 31.652, *Beiträge: 386.529*, Benutzer: 18.261, Aktive Benutzer: 9.218


das mit dem bewerten ist theoretisch eine gute idee nur an der umsetzung würde es egal wie hapern, wenn die user bewerten würden, könnte man gegenseitig pushen und wenn das nur die mods und amins machen würden, wäre das eine sau arbeit
am besten wäre die jetzige regel bezubehalten, weil man bei übertriebenem spamen ja eh verwarnt/gesperrt wird und die beiträge ja auch gelöscht werden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht mal ein dämlicher Vorschlag....

Man könnte ja Threads anhand der Hits bewerten....

Weil, die Beiträge mit den meisten Hits sind die Interessantesten für die meisten User....die Rumpelkammer vielleicht aus genommen...

Und der, der den Thread mit den meisten Beiträgen eröffnet hat bekommt am Ende des Jahres den goldenen "Spammer"...

Der zweite Platz den silbernen etc.....

Nur mal so laut gedacht....

Mfg


----------



## Klutten (12. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Und der, der den Thread mit den meisten Beiträgen eröffnet hat bekommt am Ende des Jahres den goldenen "Spammer"...
> 
> Der zweite Platz den silbernen etc.....
> 
> ...


 
Ganz schlechter Vorschlag. Der GTA4-Sammelthread hat innerhalb weniger Tage mehr Beiträge, als die größten Threads seit dem Bestehen von PCGHX. Allerdings sind dort 99% vollkommen sinnlose Kommentare - auch SPAM genannt. Der "goldene Spammer" trifft es da schon sehr gut...


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2008)

Also das mit Beiträge Bewerten find ich nicht so besonders toll.
Hab ja auch im P3D einen Account und da wurden einige Beiträge von jemanden bewertet, die eine andere Meinung denn ich vertraten.

Gute Postings (gut, davon gibts in dem Forum von mir nicht sooo viele) hingegen selten.
Also das gleiche wie in Foren: negative Dinge werden lauter propagiert als positive.

Dann noch ein Beispiel, Posting ist von mir, Beitrag aus dem Jahre 2006.


Spoiler






			
				überdenkenswert dieser Post schrieb:
			
		

> JohnnyFu2006 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für Gamer würde ich ein Board mit 32 Lanes empfehlen. Die gibt es soweit ich weiss von Asus (A8N32-SLI Deluxe) und von Abit (AN8 32-X).
> ...





Heißt also, man bewertet eher, ob einem das Posting gefallen hat oder nicht.
Sowas ähnliches kann/konnte man auch im Heise Forum beobachten, wo relativ neutrale Haltungen teilweise ziemlich rot bewertet wurden...

Auch Danke Funktionen sind hier nicht soo toll, da hier nicht das beste/hilfreichste bewertet wird sondern idR das was man am ehesten hören möchte.


Daher kann ich Bewertungsfunktionen eigentlich nichts abgewinnen, auch wenn ich 'nur' 3 rote und 2 Schwarze im P3D hab, wie das obige Posting, oder aber das hier, was 'negativ' bewertet wurde, warum auch immer...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Dezember 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ganz schlechter Vorschlag. Der GTA4-Sammelthread hat innerhalb weniger Tage mehr Beiträge, als die größten Threads seit dem Bestehen von PCGHX. Allerdings sind dort 99% vollkommen sinnlose Kommentare - auch SPAM genannt. Der "goldene Spammer" trifft es da schon sehr gut...


 

Nein, mein Vorschlag war nicht schlecht, sondern dämlich, wie angekündigt...

Himmel, Gesäß und Nähgarn....der GTA Thread hat 146000 Hits....das habe ich ja noch gar nicht gesehen........aber das kann der Threadersteller ja nicht ahnen, das da so gespammt wird....

Mfg


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2008)

Wahnsinn. ^^
Aber der Lukü Bilder Thread hat immernoch doppeltsoviele Seiten.


----------



## b0s (12. Dezember 2008)

Nunja, es wäre aber davon auszugehen, dass sich dann viele zu allem möglichen Sammelthreads aus den Fingern saugen oder immer versuchen der erste zu sein, um die begehrten Hits abzusahnen.

Ich finde man könnte Ränge generell weglassen (Funktionsträger ausgenommen). Alternativ Ränge nehmen, die quasi keine hierarchische Bedeutung haben, dafür belustigend sind. Alternativ keine Ränge, jedem user aber die Möglichkeit geben sich selbst einen Idividualrang zu geben.


----------



## dot (12. Dezember 2008)

Ist das nicht voellig egal was unter dem Nick steht? Ich gucke da jedenfalls nicht drauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2008)

Bei dir steht ja eh 'nur' Moderator, egal was du tust bzw wie viele Postings du hast 

Egal ists nicht, nur ansichtssache, dem einen ists wichtig, dem anderen weniger.
Auf jeden Fall sollte man nicht posten um etwas zu posten sondern um etwas zum THema beizutragen.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Benutzertitel sollten sich nicht nach der Anzahl der Postings richten. Von manchem kann ein einziges Posting nützlicher sein, als 100 von jemand anderem.


Ah, wer kriecht mir da in den Popo, das kitzelt! 

Bin dafür dass es ab 10.000 Posts 6 monate sperre gibt, damit die anderen aufholen können! 

Im Ernst: Ich bin ja nach wie vor ein Fan der Custom-Benutzertitel. Man könnte den Mods bzw. Supermods ja erlauben, das nach eigenem Gusto zu regeln. Dann gäbe es zwar Gemecker wegen Modwillkür, aber nicht lange, weil jeder, der einen Titel will, sich ja mit den Mods gutstellen müsste. 

Ja ich weiss, ist nur wieder extra Arbeit und im Grunde nur ein Wort unterm Nick, aber im Athlonforum war es immer wieder lustig, wenn die Mods die Benutzertitel zum Teil einfach mal so änderten, nachdem ein Benutzer was besonders geistreiches oder lustiges geschrieben hatte. war schon eine nette Tradition (und lebt zur Zeit gerade wieder auf. )


----------



## CiSaR (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch für mehr Titel. Einfach der Abwechslung halber. Wenn ich da ans Forumdeluxx denke, da gibt es unmengen Titel.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (12. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bin dafür dass es ab 10.000 Posts 6 monate sperre gibt, damit die anderen aufholen können!



Das wäre aber wiederrum nicht so toll. Weil ja zum Beispiel der Stefan echt nützliche Sachen schreibt. Und das würde die meisten ja nur abschrecken, wenn sie eine hohe posting Zahl haben , weiter zu schreiben. 
Ich bin einfach für eine größere Auswahl an Titeln, und das mit dem Bewerten braucht man ja auch nicht. Es klappt ja auch so alles schon wunderbar.


MFG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub, das war eher ein Scherz


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (12. Dezember 2008)

ich hoffe doch  

MFG


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das war eher ein Scherz



Ich glaubs nicht nur..


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das war eher ein Scherz


Das war ganz sicher ein Scherz


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich vermute auch, dass es nur ein Scherz war. 



> Im Ernst: Ich bin ja nach wie vor ein Fan der Custom-Benutzertitel. Man könnte den Mods bzw. Supermods ja erlauben, das nach eigenem Gusto zu regeln. Dann gäbe es zwar Gemecker wegen Modwillkür, aber nicht lange, weil jeder, der einen Titel will, sich ja mit den Mods gutstellen müsste.
> 
> Ja ich weiss, ist nur wieder extra Arbeit und im Grunde nur ein Wort unterm Nick, aber im Athlonforum war es immer wieder lustig, wenn die Mods die Benutzertitel zum Teil einfach mal so änderten, nachdem ein Benutzer was besonders geistreiches oder lustiges geschrieben hatte. war schon eine nette Tradition (und lebt zur Zeit gerade wieder auf. )



Fände ich auch ganz lustig. Nur haben wir hier viel zu faule Mods. *mecker* *duck und weg*

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Dezember 2008)

@Shibi

Das kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen, ganz im Gegenteil.
Mir scheinens eher fleißig zu sein.

Wenn du mal da warst, wo ich herkomme, dann würdest wissen, wie schlimm es teilweise sein kann...


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Fände ich auch ganz lustig. Nur haben wir hier viel zu faule Mods. *mecker* *duck und weg*



Mit Faulheit hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit der Tatsache, dass sie sich sowieso schon um die halbe Welt kuemmern muessen. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du mal da warst, wo ich herkomme, dann würdest wissen, wie schlimm es teilweise sein kann...



WO kommst du denn her, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2008)

Das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 
Nur haben sie Zeit mir im Marktplatz wegen 2h zu frühen Pushens, weil ich nicht auf die Uhr geschaut hatte einen Strafpunkt zu geben. Die könnten ihre Zeit auch für etwas sinnvolleres einsetzen, z.B. Benutzertitel vergeben. Dürften mich ja dann von mir aus "Frühpusher" nennen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch, dass es nur ein Scherz war.


Nein, das war mein toter, verrottender, aasender Ernst!   



> Fände ich auch ganz lustig. Nur haben wir hier viel zu faule Mods. *mecker* *duck und weg*


Hm, mit DOTL, Rob, Friday, Stormi, Dr_Konret (hab ich wen vergessen? ) sind hier ja einige Ex-Athlonianer als Mods dabei. Der vorschlag wurde von uns auch schon damals zügig gemacht, aber das letzte Wort haben da natürlich die PCGH Redis. Es stand mal im Raum ob ein Custom-Title als Belohnung für besonderes Engagement vergeben wird.
Das Ganze hat halt auch Nachteile, z.b. kann es neue Benutzer verwirren und führt vermutlich zu ständig wiederkehrenden Diskussionen, warum Nutzer A einen Titel hat und Nutzer B nur den Standardrang usw.
Im Athlonforum ging das eher weil die Userfluktuation weitaus geringer war/ist als hier.


----------



## dot (13. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
> Nur haben sie Zeit mir im Marktplatz wegen 2h zu frühen Pushens, weil ich nicht auf die Uhr geschaut hatte einen Strafpunkt zu geben. Die könnten ihre Zeit auch für etwas sinnvolleres einsetzen, z.B. Benutzertitel vergeben. Dürften mich ja dann von mir aus "Frühpusher" nennen.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Hallo Shibi,

wie lange moechtest du noch auf diesen Fall rumreiten? Der Strafpunkt war vollkommen gerechtfertigt, da der Push 4h(!) zu frueh kam. Waeren es nur 2h gewesen, haettest du nur eine PN erhalten. Man muss hier auch mal Grenzen setzen, ansonsten verwandelt sich der Marktplatz in ein reinstes Tollhaus 

Des Weiteren sehe ich in der Maszregelung von Usern die die Grenzen der Regeln ueberschreiten mehr Sinn, als xy Usern am besten noch taeglichen ihren Benutzertitel anzupassen.

So, jetzt aber genug OT


----------



## Shibi (13. Dezember 2008)

Das war doch nicht ernst gemeint. 
Ich sehe ja ein, wenn auch wiederstrebend, dass der gerechtfertigt war.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Dezember 2008)

Um nochmal auf das Bewerten zurückzukommen...

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man am Ende eines Jahres eine Liste guter Threads (von der Redaktion oder den Mods ausgewählt) als Umfrage erstellt und dann die Community entscheiden lässt, welcher denn der Beste Thread des Jahres war. Wenn man etwas mehr Erfahrung damit gesammelt hat, könnte man Jahr im nachfolgenden Jahr in Kategorien wählen lassen (Bester Graka-Thread, bester Was-weiß-ich-Thread).


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. Dezember 2008)

und wie wählt man dann die Benutzertitel? ^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Dezember 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> und wie wählt man dann die Benutzertitel? ^^


ich würde sagen die person, die diesen Fred eröffnet hat bekommt Extra-Punkte, oder in seinem profil steht zB bester ...Fred des Jahres...


----------



## Shibi (29. Dezember 2008)

Er bekommt dann den Titel "Thread-des-Jahres-Ersteller-2008" 

Aber das wäre wirklich eine gute Idee, eine Abstimmung über den Thread des Jahres zu machen. Muss ja nicht gleich mit einem Titel oder einem Gewinn verknüpft sein, einfach so, just for fun. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## killer89 (9. Januar 2009)

Was kommt denn jetzt eigentlich nach dem Lötkolbengott??? 
StefanPayne hats ja nu geschafft 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2009)

Bis jetzt noch nichts.
Wenn es 10 oder mehr von der Sorte gibt sollte man sich vielleicht Gedanken über weitere, noch "exklusivere", Titel machen, aber das hat ja noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Januar 2009)

Och menno 

Das war im 3DCenter irgendwie spannender, da wurd von Anfang an etwas höher angelegt sprich 65k, wo ich mittlererweile dran gewesen wäre, wenn ich da weiter gepostet hätte...


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2009)

Bei uns gab es eher mal die Diskussion ob man das ganze Titel und Erfahrungszeugs ganz streichen soll da es doch dazu verleitet lieber zwei sinnlose als einen durchdachten Post zu schreiben.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es eher mal die Diskussion ob man das ganze Titel und Erfahrungszeugs ganz streichen soll da es doch dazu verleitet lieber zwei sinnlose als einen durchdachten Post zu schreiben.



Meine Meinung. Stattdessen kann man ja jeden Benutzer selbst seinen Benutzernamen auswählen lassen o.Ä.


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Meine Meinung. Stattdessen kann man ja jeden Benutzer selbst seinen Benutzernamen auswählen lassen o.Ä.



So sind wir das aus dem Athlon-Forum gewoehnt.


----------



## schub97 (10. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nichts.
> Wenn es 10 oder mehr von der Sorte gibt sollte man sich vielleicht Gedanken über weitere, noch "exklusivere", Titel machen, aber das hat ja noch etwas Zeit.


 oh ja und wie denn er hat ja fast das doppelte von qúatenlipstream,riedochs und boss 3d.da müssen sich einige anstrengen!


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> oh ja und wie denn er hat ja fast das doppelte von qúatenlipstream,riedochs und boss 3d.da müssen sich einige anstrengen!




Qualitaet anstelle von Quantitaet.


----------



## killer89 (10. Januar 2009)

Fangt ihr schon wieder die Diskussion an mit Qualität vor Quantität? Ganz ehrlich: Stefan postet keinesfalls Müll, er kann seine Postings immer belegen und meistens hat sichs als richtig rausgestellt, was er geschrieben hat. Der Kerl hat Ahnung!

MfG


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei uns gab es eher mal die Diskussion ob man das ganze Titel und Erfahrungszeugs ganz streichen soll da es doch dazu verleitet lieber zwei sinnlose als einen durchdachten Post zu schreiben.



dito, ich benutze den Edit button so oft wie es nur geht, ich komme zwar so nur mühsam mit meinen post's voran, das ist mir aber egal, wenigstens habe ich sie mir dann hart erarbeitet.

Wenn ich jeden Tag sehe, wieviele doppelpost's und wenig hilfreiche Posting's einfach "dahingeklatscht" werden, nur damit der counter läuft, dann wird mir manchmal schlecht

MFG


----------



## killer89 (10. Januar 2009)

Oh ja... der Edit-Button, den scheinen viele nicht zu finden... das hab ich häufig schon gesehen und auch viele darauf hingewiesen. Dann heißts immer "bin noch nicht so lange hier"...
Dabei ist der Button schon so groß, größer geht bald gar nicht.
Zu den Doppelposts kann ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass bei mir schon häufig die Meldung kam, dass ich nur einen Post innerhalb von 15 Sekunden schreiben kann. Wobei ich nur einmal geklickt habe. Scheinbar lags an Überlastungen, wurd jedenfalls gefixt.

MfG


----------



## BeerIsGood (17. Januar 2009)

Den Edit-Button zu übersehen, ich sag mal "des is mongelhoft, des is amateurhoft!" Wenn man in ein Forum kommt sollte man sich halt erstmal orientieren bevor man loslegt.
Mir hat sich das Problem mit den 15 Sekunden auch schon gestellt, bisher aber nur einmal.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (18. Januar 2009)

jetz weiss ich bescheid .. hab mich das schon länger gefragt ..super


----------



## Oliver (27. Januar 2009)

Spätestens morgen gibt es die Rangerweiterung. Dann ist erstmal Ruhe. Die genaue Aufteilung behalten wir für uns, damit es spannender bleibt


----------



## Digger (27. Januar 2009)

juhuu da freu ich mich drauf...


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2009)

Stefan, halt ordentlich ran!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin für den Dice-Schlucker und den LN2-Trinker.


----------



## b0s (28. Januar 2009)

Das wär was 

Ja cool, da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (28. Januar 2009)

oder der Helium Inhalator ^^


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Spätestens morgen gibt es die Rangerweiterung. Dann ist erstmal Ruhe. Die genaue Aufteilung behalten wir für uns, damit es spannender bleibt



Morgen ist aber vorbei!
Kommt da noch was?


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Kommt da noch was?


Wenn du ein paar tausend Beiträge nachschieben kannst, ist das ganz bestimmt so.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Wenn du ein paar tausend Beiträge nachschieben kannst, ist das ganz bestimmt so.



Ich wollt eigentlich kein neuen Titel,nur wissen ob sich überhaupt was geändert hat und wo?


----------



## Oliver (29. Januar 2009)

Die neuen Benutzertitel sind bereits implementiert (seit vorgestern), was ich auch irgendwo geschrieben habe. Wie die Titel heißen oder wo die Grenzen liegen, behalten wir aber für uns, um es spannender zu machen. Die Schritte zur Rangänderung sind allerdings recht hoch, weshalb es noch eine Weile dauern kann bis sich etwas tut


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Januar 2009)

Olli hat es doch bereits gesagt: Es gibt nach oben hin neue Ränge - ab welcher Beitragszahl welche Ränge angezeigt werden bleibt ein Geheimnis.
Motiviert Stefan_Payne 24/7 online zu sein und ihr werdet es bald erfahren. 

*Edit:* Damn, warum haben Admins immer die besseren Pings im Forum.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

Seit ihr gemein!

Aber jetz weis ich ja bescheid.

Da musss sich Stefan aber beeilen. Stefan go go go!




> Wenn du ein paar tausend Beiträge nachschieben kannst, ist das ganz bestimmt so


Nach deiner Ausage bräuchte ich also 4,1K?!


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs eig PC freak einführen würde???

ich finde das iwie Lustig oder? wie meint ihr das?

Nun ja iwie ist das mit denn rängen auch sinnlos iwo oder?

Ich mein man hat nix davon haha xD


----------



## CiSaR (29. Januar 2009)

Los Stefan mach hinne. Ich will die neuen Ränge sehen


----------



## Hyperhorn (29. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Nach deiner Ausage bräuchte ich also 4,1K?!


Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "paar" und "Paar", der an dieser Stelle von Bedeutung ist - falls du das gemeint hast. 
Der Rang "BIOS-Overclocker" steht bei 2.500 an.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "paar" und "Paar", der an dieser Stelle von Bedeutung ist - falls du das gemeint hast.
> Der Rang "BIOS-Overclocker" steht bei 2.500 an.



War s doch nur ein kleiner scherz!

Das der Bios-Overclcoker bei 2.500 liegt Weis ich doch!(5000 Volt Modder)


----------



## CiSaR (29. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mir so die Abstände von den alten Rängen ansehe würd ich mal sagen das der nächste Rang zwischen 10k und 13k kommt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Januar 2009)

Langweilig xD


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Abstände von den alten Rängen ansehe würd ich mal sagen das der nächste Rang zwischen 10k und 13k kommt.


Sollte machbar sein ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (29. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sollte machbar sein ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja das denke ich auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Da musss sich Stefan aber beeilen. Stefan go go go!



Wieso Stefan, ich beeile mich doch schon.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso Stefan, ich beeile mich doch schon.



Wenn heute die 6K knackst gibts ein Fass Whisky für dich!


----------



## Oliver (29. Januar 2009)

... und wahrscheinlich ne Woche Urlaub wegen Spam


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> ... und wahrscheinlich ne Woche Urlaub wegen Spam





Schon Möglich aber er ist dann auch ne Woche besoffen ne??


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Schon Möglich aber er ist dann auch ne Woche besoffen ne??



Why ne Woche?!
Der is immer dicht!


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

HAHAHa

weiss nicht wäre ich wohl auch hab in meinem Leben kein Alk angefasst xD


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2009)

hier gehts um benutzertitel und nicht um Whiskey (obwohl das Thema interessant ist - macht doch mal nen Whiskey-Thread auf )


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> hier gehts um benutzertitel und nicht um Whiskey (obwohl das Thema interessant ist - macht doch mal nen Whiskey-Thread auf )




JA???
sollen wir mal??

ich hab ka von alk ich wäre wohl nicht gefragt xDDD

BenutzerTitel 

Wie wärs Computer Elite?


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

"IHS entferner" is besser.


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

Ehm.......

sry aber ich weiss immer noch nicht was ein headprader is


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ehm.......
> 
> sry aber ich weiss immer noch nicht was ein headprader is



1.) Heisst das ganze Ding "Heatspreader'.

2.) Das ist dieses Ding auf dem Prozessor, auf den du deinen Kuehler setzt. Es verteilt die Waerme vom eigentlichen Prozessorkern, der darunter sitzt, auf eine groessere Flaeche, sodass sie besser abtransportiert werden kann, und schuetzt gleichzeitig den Prozessorkern vor Schaeden.


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 1.) Heisst das ganze Ding "Heatspreader'.
> 
> 2.) Das ist dieses Ding auf dem Prozessor, auf den du deinen Kuehler setzt. Es verteilt die Waerme vom eigentlichen Prozessorkern, der darunter sitzt, auf eine groessere Flaeche, sodass sie besser abtransportiert werden kann, und schuetzt gleichzeitig den Prozessorkern vor Schaeden.




Vielen Dank


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt mal Schluß hier mit dem Spam.


Das ist ein Grund warum ist Benutzertitel nicht mag, es wird gespamt und gemotzt.
Wenn jeder seinen Titel wählen könnte wäre da kein Problem, und ganz ehrlich. Wenn man mit 2.000 Posts noch "Software-Overclocker" ist, dann sollten sich die Mods/Admins nicht wundern wenn gespamt wird.

*Für die Abschaffung der Benutzertitel - Freiheit für PCGHx!*

Gruß,
André


----------



## Digger (29. Januar 2009)

ich hab ja nichts gegen benutzertitel, ich find die namen sogar ziemlich lustig. ich fänd nur ne feinere aufteilung gut, und da kann man ja noch mehr titel einfügen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2009)

*Das hier ist nicht die Rumpelkammer, also verhaltet euch auch entsprechend!*


----------



## der Türke (30. Januar 2009)

Rumpelkammer??
wasn der unterschied zu anderen Threads Olstyle?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Januar 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Rumpelkammer??
> wasn der unterschied zu anderen Threads Olstyle?



Dort werden die Beiträge nicht gezählt.


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2009)

Mich würde der neue benutzertitel auch interessieren, mal sehen was kommt, die reds haben ja auch noch anderes zu tun


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Mich würde der neue benutzertitel auch interessieren, mal sehen was kommt, die reds haben ja auch noch anderes zu tun



Das verraten sie doch nicht,hat der olli doch schon gesagt wir sollen uns überraschen lassen, wahrscheinlich ers bei 10k einen neuen geben.


----------



## Shibi (1. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich glaub Shibi und Bestia brauchen einen neuen Titel nämlich die "LuKü Kings"



Das wollte ich mal einbringen. 
*auf einen neuen Titel hoff*

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Oliver (1. Februar 2009)

10k reicht noch nicht


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Februar 2009)

wann kommt dann ersteiner, bei 20k, 25k oder bei 50k?, wäre ja ein bissl viel von 7k an


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Februar 2009)

Er hofft einfach, dass Forum weiterhin so aktiv bleibt. Naja, mir kommt es schon eine Ewigkeit vor und ich habe "nur" 2k Posts.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2009)

Den Benutzertitel selbst wählen können wäre noch besser.


----------



## lemon (2. Juni 2009)

Ja genau, das fände ich kuhl. Selbst wählen und dann soll der Name von den Mods abgesegnet werden ^^.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> wann kommt dann ersteiner, bei 20k, 25k oder bei 50k?, wäre ja ein bissl viel von 7k an



ich hoffe bei 15k, aber mal abwarten und Tee rauchen, werden wir schon noch rausbekommen, wann das der Fall ist


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2009)

lemon3007 schrieb:


> Ja genau, das fände ich kuhl. Selbst wählen und dann soll der Name von den Mods abgesegnet werden ^^.



Vielleicht findest du ja noch eine Möglichkeit uns auf Trab zu halten 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ich hoffe bei 15k, aber mal abwarten und Tee rauchen, werden wir schon noch rausbekommen, wann das der Fall ist


Ich glaube, dass bei dir ab 20k nur noch *Gott* stehen wird.
Das wird bei dir ja bald der Fall sein.

Die Titel selbst zu wählen finde ich nicht so gut, weil dann sicher irgendwer mit Blödsinn daherkommt z.B Dödelmeister.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. Juni 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du ja noch eine Möglichkeit uns auf Trab zu halten



Wie wäre es mit einer Rechtschreip und Kramattikprüffung? 

@ Topic

ich denke mal, dass es vielleicht schon bei 12000-12500 Postings einen Wechsel gibt, aber die 15k wären natürlich auch ne gute Marke. Was Stefan dann wohl als nächstes wird? Hardware-Selbstbauer, Dicemeister oder sowas 

mal sehen 


MFG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Die Titel selbst zu wählen finde ich nicht so gut, weil dann sicher irgendwer mit Blödsinn daherkommt



Ist es denn bislang sinnvoll?


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es denn bislang sinnvoll?


Nicht wirklich.
Prinzipiell könnte man den Titel frei editierbar machen. Dazu halt entsprechende Richtlinien, was drinstehen darf und was nicht. Die Beiträge im Forum werden ja auch nicht vorabmoderiert, wer also andere beleidigen oder sonstigen Unfug anstellen will, kann dies auch jetzt schon. die Mods müssen ja eh Beiträge lesen und ggf moderieren, da könnte man ja zusätzlich noch einen Blick auf die Titel werfen.
Ebenso können andere User den Modbutton betätigen, wenn ihnen ein Benutzertitel regelwidrig erscheint.

Das wäre doch im Grunde nicht viel anders als bei Beiträgen, oder? In Anarchie versinken würde das Forum hier mit frei wählbaren sicher nicht.

Wie dem auch sei, mehr als vorschlagen kann man es nicht, die Entscheidung liegt bei den Redakteuren bzw. Administratoren hier.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Juni 2009)

Da muss ich euch leider enttäuschen: Frei wählbare Custom-Benutzertitel sind bis auf weiteres für normale Nutzer nicht drin. (Der Nickname lässt sich frei wählen, das Avatarbild, die Signatur... Ihr kriegt einfach nie genug )
Es ist allerdings durchaus denkbar, dass wir in Zukunft Custom-Benutzertitel für _besondere Anlässe_ verteilen. Die wären dann auch wirklich etwas besonders und nicht x-beliebige Titel, die man wöchentlich wechselt. Wartet einfach mal ab.


----------



## klefreak (2. Juni 2009)

@Stephan -> Lesertester, Gewinnspielgewinner, Praktikant.., Opfer.. 

mfg Klemens


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.
> Prinzipiell könnte man den Titel frei editierbar machen. ...



So gesehen also nichts anderes, als ein Zweizeiliger Benutzername.
auch bekannt als "Platzverschwendung"


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es denn bislang sinnvoll?


Also ich finde es wie es jetzt ist ganz in Ordnung, da man sich die Titel verdienen muß, was man mit spamen nicht schafft.
Dafür sorgen ja die Mods.

Das Vorhaben von PCGH_Stephan ist auch eine gute Idee, weil man spezielle Titel ja nicht ohne weiteres bekommt.

Außerdem ist es für Anfänger leichter einzuschätzen, welche Erfahrung ein User schon hat, wenn das Ganze einheitlich gehalten wird.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> auch bekannt als "Platzverschwendung"


Nicht mehr als jetzt auch. Zumal bei längeren Beiträgen plus Signatur eh das rechte Feld die Beitragshöhe bestimmt, nicht das linke mit dem Avatar.

Du wärst also für eine komplette abschaffung der Titel dann? Könnte man natürlich auch machen, es reicht ja eigentlich, wenn die Anzahl der Beiträge angezeigt wird links.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2009)

Mir persönlich ist das ziemlich egal. Irgendwas müssen wir eh einplanen (Redakteure und Administratoren sollten eindeutig gekennzeichnet werden - wobei man das auch anstelle der Postings anzeigen könnten), aber weitere Selbstdarstellung (wie selbst gestaltete Titel) ist imho überflüssig.
Über die Kompetenz einer Person sagt das ganze leider sowie nichts aus - Was der eine in 100 Postings an Inhalt rüberbringt, findet man beim anderen in tausend nicht.

(Etwas besser find ich da die C'tec-Statistik mit Antworten/Post, wobei auf sinnlosen Spam natürlich auch nicht unbedingt selten geantwortet wird)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da muss ich euch leider enttäuschen: Frei wählbare Custom-Benutzertitel sind bis auf weiteres für normale Nutzer nicht drin. (Der Nickname lässt sich frei wählen, das Avatarbild, die Signatur... Ihr kriegt einfach nie genug )


 
Schade, ich hätte da einen sehr guten für mich. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings durchaus denkbar, dass wir in Zukunft Custom-Benutzertitel für _besondere Anlässe_ verteilen. Die wären dann auch wirklich etwas besonders und nicht x-beliebige Titel, die man wöchentlich wechselt. Wartet einfach mal ab.


 
Aha, also für die wirklich guten Leute (wollte jetzt nicht Spamer sagen ).
Doch wer entscheidet das, hat denn einer, der seine 4000 Posts voll hat auch wirklich sinnvolle Dinge geschrieben?


----------



## Digger (3. Juni 2009)

also special titel wären klasse

da würd ich zb shibi gleich mal als Mr Sleeve vorschlagen.
es müssen ja nich zwingend gleich 4000 posts sein, damit ein special titel in frage kommt.


----------



## xTc (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser sollte dann auch vielleicht du eine spezielle Farbe hervorgehoben werden.

Wie wäre es mit einem blau oder orange? So würde es direkt auffallen. 


Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Juni 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> @Stephan -> Lesertester, Gewinnspielgewinner, Praktikant.., Opfer..
> 
> mfg Klemens


Oder "Vorzeige-Ösi" 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch wer entscheidet das, hat denn einer, der seine 4000 Posts voll hat auch wirklich sinnvolle Dinge geschrieben?


Für die Posting-Anzahl haben wir ja schon die aktuellen Benutzertitel. Der Lötkolbengott ist natürlich noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, insofern sind wir nicht gezwungen, uns da was einfallen zu lassen. Es liegt ganz an Stefan... 


Digger schrieb:


> also special titel wären klasse
> 
> da würd ich zb shibi gleich mal als Mr Sleeve vorschlagen.
> es müssen ja nich zwingend gleich 4000 posts sein, damit ein special titel in frage kommt.


Wie gesagt: Die Titel werden mit Sicherheit handverlesen verteilt und keine _Massenware_. Bitte denkt aber daran, dass es dabei momentan noch um kein konkretes Vorhaben geht, dass wir etwa nächste Woche präsentieren werden. Es is für den Moment wirklich nur eine Idee, die schon eine Weile im Kopf herumspukt. Wer jetzt schon einen besonderen Benutzertitel haben will, kann gerne bei Hwbot oder Folding@Home mitmachen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schade, ich hätte da einen sehr guten für mich.


Rumpelkammerguru?

Irgendwie macht ihr das zu spannend, bezüglich der Special-Titel, aber ich kann ja warten (nein ich denke bzw. hoffe nicht, dass ich einen bekomme).

Und zu "Vorzeige-Ösi" sag ich lieber nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Dieser sollte dann auch vielleicht du eine spezielle Farbe hervorgehoben werden.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem blau oder orange? So würde es direkt auffallen.
> 
> ...


 
Nö, finde ich jetzt nicht so gut, wenn es andere Farben wären.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Für die Posting-Anzahl haben wir ja schon die aktuellen Benutzertitel. Der Lötkolbengott ist natürlich noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, insofern sind wir nicht gezwungen, uns da was einfallen zu lassen. Es liegt ganz an Stefan...


 
Aha, du meinst also zusätzlich zum normalen Benutzertitel eine extra Bezeichnung?
Ich meinte eher statt des normalen Benutzertitels.
Für Stefan wäre es dann "Extreme Brain" 
Ich würde ja einen anderen Titel bevorzugen. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Rumpelkammerguru?


 
Nur weil ich in der Rumpelkammer vielleicht etwas aktiver bin als andere, 
... würde ich doch eher einen anderen Titel wählen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

Ich meinte, dass wir bezüglich der an die Beitragszahl geknüpften Benutzertitel gut vorgesorgt haben, sodass selbst Stefan noch genug "Arbeit" vor sich hat und wir nicht gezwungen sind, zwangsweise auf frei wählbare Benutzertitel für Vielschreiber umzusteigen.

Aber um es noch einmal generell klarzustellen: Spezielle Benutzertitel sind im Moment wirklich nur eine Idee und würden lediglich einige, wenige User betreffen. Für 99,x Prozent der PCGHX-User wäre das nicht relevant.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Oder "Vorzeige-Ösi"


Also das kann ganz schnell missverstanden werden, vorallendingen nach dem wo nach Deutschland ausgewandert ist...

Ansonsten: schaun mer mal.
Der Postcounter ist ja auch breiter als 16 bit und selbst mit 16bit wärs noch 'ne Zeit bis ich dahin kommen würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass wir bezüglich der an die Beitragszahl geknüpften Benutzertitel gut vorgesorgt haben,


 
... davon ist auszugehen. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> sodass selbst Stefan noch genug "Arbeit" vor sich hat


 
... daran arbeitet er schon seit längerem. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> und wir nicht gezwungen sind, zwangsweise auf frei wählbare Benutzertitel für Vielschreiber umzusteigen.


 
Ich meine auch nicht zwangsweise, sondern als Anerkennung für eine gute Leistung, oder entsprechend gute Beiträge oder was auch immer.
Gründe gibt es da schon, müsste man halt ausdiskutieren.



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Aber um es noch einmal generell klarzustellen: Spezielle Benutzertitel sind im Moment wirklich nur eine Idee und würden lediglich einige, wenige User betreffen. Für 99,x Prozent der PCGHX-User wäre das nicht relevant.


 
Das sollte klar sein, dass ein persönlicher Benutzertitel nur sehr selten vergeben wird und das ihn vielleicht jetzt im Augenblick höchsten 5-10 Leute verdient hätten.
Die Admins haben ja eh schon extra Benutzertitel.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also das kann ganz schnell missverstanden werden, vorallendingen nach dem wo nach Deutschland ausgewandert ist...


Nein, das steckte wirklich kein Hintergedanken dahinter. Ich hoffe nicht, dass das so rübergekommen ist.  Eigentlich liegt es nur an dem Avatarbild, das so eine gewisse Alpenatmosphäre ausstrahlt, was mir als Bayer natürlich ins Auge sticht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ansonsten: schaun mer mal.
> Der Postcounter ist ja auch breiter als 16 bit und selbst mit 16bit wärs noch 'ne Zeit bis ich dahin kommen würde.


 
Aber eine absehbare Zeit.


----------



## b0s (4. Juni 2009)

Statistiker vor 


Also ich fänds ne sehr nette Idee, wenn User Individualtitel bekommen würden.
Ich finde die müssten noch nichtmal auf irgendwelche ultra genialen super hyper dyper User, die es selbstverständlich und mit Kusshand verdient haben fallen (dürfen aber), sondern schon leute wie z.B. boss3D (Cinematic Mod Begeisterter) würden für ihre Mühe und Kompetenz in einem/r einzelnen Gebiet/Spiel/Programm/Komponente einen entsprechenden Titel bekommen, der ggfs auch lustig darf (aber nicht muss). Spontan würden mir da als Beispiel noch der Netzteilexperte soulpain einfallen, aber davon gibt es mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr (fleißige Lesertester? etc.pp.). Stefan der allanwesende zum Beispiel.

Ich denke das würde den Leuten noch ein stärkeres Gefühl geben, dass sie für die Community von Bedeutung sind und es würde zeigen, dass jeder, der auf einem sinnvollen Gebiet besondere Kompetenzen besitzt oder erlernt und diese der Community zur Verfügung stellt, dafür einen kleinen Ansehenslohn erhält. Das schafft dann auch keine potenzielle Grenze zwischen den "besonderen" Usern mit Individualrank und "dem Rest".

Liebe Grüße


----------



## klefreak (4. Juni 2009)

@pcgh_stephan

ich habs eh nicht "falsch" verstanden 

aber wegen der Alpenatmosphäre würde ja "Zillertaler Schürzenjäger" besser passen  (bin ja jalb Zillertaler 

mfg Klemens


----------



## SLIKX (11. Juni 2009)

ohh das dauert wohl noch ein bisschen bis ich Lötkolbengott werde


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre ja auch für benutzerdefinierte Benutzertitel. 

gewisse Regelungen müssten dann aber schon eingehalten werden 

mfg Ceres


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

das wär geil


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Juni 2009)

Wofür gibt es nochmal Usernamen? Der Titel soll ja dann schon was Besonderes sein, das nicht jeder bekommt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es nochmal Usernamen? Der Titel soll ja dann schon was Besonderes sein, das nicht jeder bekommt.


Solltest halt mal den Thread ein bisschen durchlesen, da steht alles drin.

Für besondere Leistungen bekommen ein paar User *vielleicht* einen speziellen Username.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

interresannt das so viele die hier gepostet haben bereits gesperrt sind, autsch hätt ich da mal gesagt


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Juni 2009)

Naja, bisher weß ich nur von SLIKX..


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

ja paar andre waren auch dabei


----------



## Klutten (16. Juni 2009)

...was aber nicht in Zusammenhang mit diesem Thread stehen muss. 

Sperren entstehen durch vielfache Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln - und werden auch nur begründet ausgesprochen. Zum Spaß geschieht das ja nicht.


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

weiß ich doch das ihr nichts aus spaß macht, is mir auch klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Hat denn nun schon jemand herausgefunden, was nach Lötkolbengott kommt?
Und wann....


----------



## Oliver (3. August 2009)

Ja, ich


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. August 2009)

pfffdu Angeber... fühlst dich jetzt besser? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Uziflator (3. August 2009)

Was ein Egoist , aber er is ja hartnäckig  

Was wir es wohl erfahren werden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ja, ich


 
Dann mal raus mit der Sprach, Olli? 
Was gibts Neues bei der Benutzertitelecke?


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. August 2009)

naja... ich bin eh noch weit vom lötkolbengott weg... was interressiert mich da, was danach kommt


----------



## ATIFan22 (3. August 2009)

DU kannst Mitarbeiter bei pcghx werden quanto,dann haste dei freie auswahl


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> DU kannst Mitarbeiter bei pcghx werden quanto,dann haste dei freie auswahl


 
Oder mich in den Server Hacken...


----------



## Oliver (3. August 2009)

Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude, also freut euch mal weiter 

Wäre doch langweilig, wenn wir alles direkt verraten würden


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. August 2009)

in wirklichkeit seit ihr ideenlos und habt noch gar nix und wir solle spekulieren und so "verdeckt" vorschläge bringen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude, also freut euch mal weiter
> 
> Wäre doch langweilig, wenn wir alles direkt verraten würden


 
Dann erzählst du noch nicht mal, ab wann es einen neuen Titel geben wird? 
Also so ungefähr die mögliche Anzahl an eventuell vorhandenen Post, die man im Prinzip haben sollte, wenn es vielleicht damit klappen könnte.


----------



## Oliver (3. August 2009)

Das ist schon ne Weile her. Glaube bei 14.000 gibt's die nächste Stufe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Das ist schon ne Weile her. Glaube bei 14.000 gibt's die nächste Stufe.


 
Du weißt es nicht mal mehr?  
Tja, Olli, was sollen wir denn jetzt von dir denken....


----------



## Oliver (3. August 2009)

Ich muss mich mit weitaus wichtigeren Dingen beschäftigen als mit Benutzertiteln im Forum xD

Da haben wir uns damals 15 Minuten Gedanken drüber gemacht, das Vorhaben in die Tat umgesetzt und abgehakt


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns damals 15 Minuten Gedanken drüber gemacht, das Vorhaben in die Tat umgesetzt und abgehakt


 
Ich denke seit Monaten an nichts anderes.


----------



## cami (3. August 2009)

@Quanti
du bist aber auch auf dem besten Weg dazu, dies zu erfahren.. nur noch 2713 Posts, dann hast du einen grossen dienst für die allgemeinheit vollbracht xD


----------



## Oliver (3. August 2009)

Vielleicht waren es aber auch 20.000


----------



## Klutten (3. August 2009)

...zumindest immer einer mehr als man denkt. ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Ihr beide zieht einen runter.  
Wenn man rankommt, werden die PCGH Mitarbeiter angewiesen, die Grenze nach oben zu verlegen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2009)

Mach hier mal nicht so einen Wind, Stefan erreicht die 14k ja eh vor dir also musst du noch nicht ein mal alle 2005 Posts abwarten bis du weist ob sich das erreichen dieser Grenze lohnt.


----------



## cami (3. August 2009)

sag nicht so was..


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mach hier mal nicht so einen Wind, Stefan erreicht die 14k ja eh vor dir also musst du noch nicht ein mal alle 2005 Posts abwarten bis du weist ob sich das erreichen dieser Grenze lohnt.


 
Hmm, du scheinst dir ja recht sicher zu sein.


----------



## Katamaranoid (3. August 2009)

hmm... das spammen hat quanti ja ganz schön raus eig... 
ich setze trotzdem auf stefan fünf 

siehs als ansporn quanti


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> hmm... das spammen hat quanti ja ganz schön raus eig...
> ich setze trotzdem auf stefan fünf
> 
> siehs als ansporn quanti


 
Sehr witzig. 
Aber ich halte mich jetzt mal zurück, sonst kriege ich noch 'ne woche Urlauib wegen Spamen.


----------



## cami (3. August 2009)

Hmm.. wenns bezahlter urlaub is würde ich ruhig weiter machen


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. August 2009)

Der Erste, der 20k erreicht, sollte sich zur Belohnung seinen Titel selbst aussuchen dürfen.

Soll jetzt keine Aufforderung zum Spamen sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Der Erste, der 20k erreicht, sollte sich zur Belohnung seinen Titel selbst aussuchen dürfen.


 
Ich glaube dann kriegt man den Benutzertitel "Xtreme Spamer" automatisch.


----------



## Oliver (4. August 2009)

Ne, dann steht da eher sowas wie "Gesperrt"


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (4. August 2009)

Man bei mir dauert das noch bis ich 14k hab
Hab ja nicht mal einen k.Immerhin bemüh ich mich.


----------



## Jason22 (19. August 2009)

Hmmm ich find den Abstand zwischen 250 und 500 Posts ein bisschen viel...


----------



## riedochs (19. August 2009)

Ich finde die ganzen Titel und Postcounter unsinng. Das foerdert in keiner Weise die Qualitaet sondern nur das sinnlose spammen.


----------



## JimBeam (19. August 2009)

Jop, jeder kann sich den Titel selbst aussuchen und der Postcounter wird versteckt und gut ist.


----------



## killer89 (19. August 2009)

Nun ja, mir ist eigentlich egal, welchen Titel ich hab... ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt grad nicht... mich interessiert halt nur, wie viele Posts ich gemacht hab... 
Meiner Meinung nach sind sie auch sinnvoll, nur das liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters  Posts im MP werden ja auch gelegentlich wieder gelöscht..., die bräuchte man zum Beispiel nicht zählen... so wie im OT-Bereich, wo ich auch schon ca. 2k Beiträge hab...

Eine Entkopplung wäre aber wohl auch nicht schlecht, einfach nen Postcounter, für die, die es wollen und jeder sucht sich seinen Titel aus oder bleibt eben im "klassischen" Muster...

MfG

edit: OK, BIOS-Overclocker und noch ca. 2900 Posts


----------



## CeresPK (19. August 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Jop, jeder kann sich den Titel selbst aussuchen und der Postcounter wird versteckt und gut ist.


jopp das find ich auch gut


----------



## majorguns (21. August 2009)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Jop, jeder kann sich den Titel selbst aussuchen und der Postcounter wird versteckt und gut ist.


Ich finde es besser zu sehen wie viele Post´s jemand hat, daran kann man sehen wie viel "Erfahrung" jemand hat (oder auch nicht) und es spornt auch an immer mal wieder ins Forum zu gucken um zu sehen ob man Leuten helfen kann und das mit den Titeln finde ich auch ganz witzig


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

die titel sind ok aber ich weiß nicht ob das so toll ist mir wurde schon unterstellt ich bin ein spamer dabei schreib ich auch nur wenn es sinnvoll ist und nichts weiter


----------



## kmf (21. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> die titel sind ok aber ich weiß nicht ob das so toll ist mir wurde schon unterstellt ich bin ein spamer dabei schreib ich auch nur wenn es sinnvoll ist und nichts weiter


Wer in 3 Monaten über 1400 Postings veröffentlicht kann nur ein "Spammer" sein.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

nö ich hab nur viel freizeit und schreib gern


----------



## kmf (21. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> nö ich hab nur viel freizeit und schreib gern


*hüstel* 

Übrigens - Schneeweißchen schreibt man mit scharfem "s".


----------



## riedochs (21. August 2009)

Da gibt es hier schlimmere.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

aso aber ich lass das jetzt so stehen auch egal


----------



## Uziflator (22. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Da gibt es hier schlimmere.



ja 1000 die Woche zB  *hust* Quanti


----------



## DOTL (22. August 2009)

So, jetzt aber zurück zum Thema und weg von der Diskussion über viele Beitragszahlen


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

Ich finde wenn man mehr als 15k hat dann sollte man "24/7" genannt werden


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

24/7 wär ja dann schon das non-plus-ultra. was würde es dann noch für 20k für ne steigerung geben?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. August 2009)

24/7/365 ^^


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

ok aber is das nicht bei 24/7 schon mit einbegriffen


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. August 2009)

Ab 20k ist man Spamgott.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. August 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> ok aber is das nicht bei 24/7 schon mit einbegriffen



jop theoretisch schon, aber ich würde sagen, dass könnte man auch als "Erweiterung" bzw. "Konkretisierung" sehen


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

ja dann ab 25k oder wie?


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

Ja ab 25k 24/7


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

wobei sich 25/7 noch besser anhören würde^^


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2009)

seit wann hat dein tag 25std?


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

das sollte ein stilmittel namens hyperbel sein^^

anscheinend nicht soviele rethoriker hier


----------



## JimBeam (23. August 2009)

wenn schon dann 25/8


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

das wäre ja dann schon wieder zu viel der verfremdung


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2009)

oh man spamgott reicht doch vollkommen


----------



## fr33zZe (23. August 2009)

das wäre irgendwie diskriminierend


was noch ein cooles feature wäre, wenn man ab einer bestimmten postanzahl seinen rang selber bestimmen könnte. das wäre eine echte belohnung


----------



## emmaspapa (23. August 2009)

Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl gibt es einen Reset und der Titel ändert sich auf 

Loser


----------



## msix38 (23. August 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit nem Grafikkarten-Gott?


----------



## Uziflator (23. August 2009)

"Gesperrt" passt doch viel besser!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit nem Grafikkarten-Gott?



Wieso sollte man vom Postcounter darauf schließen können, dann eher Späm-Gott 



Uziflator schrieb:


> "Gesperrt" passt doch viel besser!



noch besser, banned


----------



## Rizzard (23. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man vom Postcounter darauf schließen können, dann eher *Späm-Gott*



Die Idee ist nicht ganz ohne


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

ja banned is gut


----------



## nyso (24. August 2009)

Wenn wir das Projekt umsetzen können wäre neben dem F@H Member ein -=[PCGH-X]=- Member toll
So könnte jeder sehen, dass man Member beim PCGH-X Funclan ist

Wie gesagt, das ganze ist noch in der Planung^^ Aber ich würde mich über Feedback freuen:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/66712-pcgh-x-crysis-wars-funclan.html


----------



## heartcell (24. August 2009)

fr33zZe schrieb:


> das wäre irgendwie diskriminierend
> 
> was noch ein cooles feature wäre, wenn man ab einer bestimmten postanzahl seinen rang selber bestimmen könnte. das wäre eine echte belohnung



das find ich eine sehr schicke idee^^


----------



## fr33zZe (24. August 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> das find ich eine sehr schicke idee^^


wir sollten das mal falk erzählen^^


----------



## Whoosaa (25. August 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> das find ich eine sehr schicke idee^^



Keine gute Idee, da dann jeder spammt wie blöd, um sich am Ende seinen Titel selber aussuchen zuu können.

Ich bin für den alten Vorschlag, Post-Counter weg, und jeder kann sich seinen Benutzertitel selbst auswählen. Den Post-Counter könnte man zum Beispiel auch aufs Profil der Mitglieder verschieben, somit kann man sich immer noch informieren, wie viel Posts jemand hat, gleichzeitig wird dieser Wer-hat-die-meisten-Posts-Wettbewerb dadurch gedämft, dass man nur über einen Umweg die Posts der anderen sehen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee, da dann jeder spammt wie blöd, um sich am Ende seinen Titel selber aussuchen zuu können.


 
Aber wo willst du die Grenze ziehen beim Benutzertitel?
Was soll erlaubt sein und was nicht?

PCGH sollte endlich mal sagen, wo und wie die nächsten Titel anstehen und heißen, dann bleibt auch das ständige Gespame aus.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wo willst du die Grenze ziehen beim Benutzertitel?
> Was soll erlaubt sein und was nicht?.



Ähh.. gar nicht?!
Hast du den 2ten Teil meines Postes gelesen? Eigentlich eine überflüssige Frage, denn das hast du ja mit deinem Post schon beantwortet.
Also hop, ran, noch mal lesen:



			
				Whoosaa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für den alten Vorschlag, Post-Counter weg, und jeder kann sich seinen Benutzertitel selbst auswählen. Den Post-Counter könnte man zum Beispiel auch aufs Profil der Mitglieder verschieben, somit kann man sich immer noch informieren, wie viel Posts jemand hat, gleichzeitig wird dieser Wer-hat-die-meisten-Posts-Wettbewerb dadurch gedämft, dass man nur über einen Umweg die Posts der anderen sehen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ähh.. gar nicht?!
> Hast du den 2ten Teil meines Postes gelesen? Eigentlich eine überflüssige Frage, denn das hast du ja mit deinem Post schon beantwortet.
> Also hop, ran, noch mal lesen:


 
Ich habe deinen Text nur zitiert um das Thema mit dem individuellen Benutzertitel aufzugreifen.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Text nur zitiert um das Thema mit dem individuellen Benutzertitel aufzugreifen.



Aha, "um das Thema aufzugreifen", aha, aber selber nichts beisteuern, alles klar. Weißt du, wie man so etwas auch nennt? *Spam*.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aha, "um das Thema aufzugreifen", aha, aber selber nichts beisteuern, alles klar. Weißt du, wie man so etwas auch nennt? *Spam*.


 
Nö, das was du machst ist spamen. 
Ich lenke den Thread nur in eine andere Richtung.


----------



## Nike334 (25. August 2009)

Ihr spammt beide 
Ich fände es auch besser sich den Titel selbst auswählen zu können. quanti (darf ich dich so nennen? ), meinst du Grenzen à la keine sexistischen Titel oder so?
Denke sowas ist selbstverständlich^^

OT:

Wieso funktionieren Bilder jetzt nichtmehr in der Signatur? Ist ja blöd -.-

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

Genau deshab wird es niemals eigene Benutzertitel geben.
Es ist einfach unüberschaubar, wer sich welchen Titel gibt.
Ein Slang Ausdruck als Titel kann von einer anderen Kulturgruppe schon als Beleidigung empfunden werden.


----------



## fr33zZe (25. August 2009)

frei wählbare benutzertitel könnte man auch mit einer langen liste "geneghmigter" titel realisieren. so gäbe es auch viele unterschiedliche titel und es gäbe keine probleme mit jugendschutz, beleidigungen usw...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

Und wer entscheidet da wieder, welcher Titel auf die Liste kommen darf und wo die Grenzen sind?

Ist eine ewige Diskussion.


----------



## Whoosaa (25. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, das was du machst ist spamen.
> Ich lenke den Thread nur in eine andere Richtung.



Haha. 
Inkompetenter geht's nicht..
Ich habe dem Thread eine neue Idee gegeben, bzw. eine ältere Idee ausgegraben, du aber fragst einfach nur faul:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> PCGH sollte endlich mal sagen, wo und wie die nächsten Titel anstehen und heißen, dann bleibt auch das ständige Gespame aus.



wo wir doch alle wissen, dass die momentane Situation nicht zu toll ist und das Spamen nur weiter fördert, als das es wirklich erbrachte Leistungen belohnt.

Jetzt hör mal auf, hier son Scheiß über mich zu erzählen, kleiner Spam-König.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jetzt hör mal auf, hier son Scheiß über mich zu erzählen, kleiner Spam-König.


 
Macht doch auch keiner. 
Lieber einen saufen gehen.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. August 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> wo wir doch alle wissen, dass die momentane Situation nicht zu toll ist und das Spamen nur weiter fördert, als das es wirklich erbrachte Leistungen belohnt.



Und deshalb -> Vote for Abschaffung Benutzertitel!


----------



## JimBeam (25. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau deshab wird es niemals eigene Benutzertitel geben.
> Es ist einfach unüberschaubar, wer sich welchen Titel gibt.
> Ein Slang Ausdruck als Titel kann von einer anderen Kulturgruppe schon als Beleidigung empfunden werden.



Ist doch bei Signaturen nicht anders? Seh da jetzt kein Problem darin, oder am aller besten Titel abschaffen, Counter im Profil verstecken.


----------



## ole88 (25. August 2009)

och leut is doch egal was vorne steht, bin mit und ohne glücklich


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. August 2009)

Also ich bin gegen frei wählbare Benutzertitel, weil da nur Blödsinn raus kommt.
Wer sollte dann eigentlich diese Liste schreiben?

Die Mods? Sicher.
Die Admins? Haben ja sonst nichts zu tun.

Eigene Benutzertitel soll man sich verdienen.

PS: Lasst Quanti mal in Ruhe "Beiträge" schreiben, weil wenn man sich mal ansieht was für Hardwareempfehlungen daher kommen, wenn er nicht on ist, dann hat das durchaus seine Berechtigung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, 14k und doch kein neuer Benutzertitel. 
Was ist da los, Olli?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2009)

Es wurde doch schon längst festgelegt, welche und wie viele Benutzertitel es gibt. 
Aber mir als beständiger PCGH-Community-Veteran kann das ja wurscht sein


----------



## Uziflator (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, 14k und doch kein neuer Benutzertitel.
> Was ist da los, Olli?



vllt kommt ja bei 15k ein neuer für dich   Whisky Säufer oder was^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Das ist schon ne Weile her. Glaube bei 14.000 gibt's die nächste Stufe.


Tja, soviel zum Glauben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Tja, soviel zum Glauben.


 
Kann aber auch bedeutet, dass Oliver in der Redaktion entweder übergangen oder nicht beachtet wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2009)

Oder nicht mehr dabei ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Ist er bei Falk?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2009)

Schau halt mal auf sein Profil.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Oktober 2009)

Olli hat es halt mal wieder verplant. 
1*5*.000 Beiträge braucht ihr und es geschehen Wunder... 

...oder vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Olli hat es halt mal wieder verplant.
> 1*5*.000 Beiträge braucht ihr und es geschehen Wunder...
> 
> ...oder vielleicht auch nicht.


 
Gut, dann gucke ich am Wochenende noch mal nach.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Olli hat es halt mal wieder verplant.
> 1*5*.000 Beiträge braucht ihr und es geschehen Wunder...
> 
> *...oder vielleicht auch nicht.*


Na soviel zu verplant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ...oder vielleicht auch nicht.


 
Öhm.... he he he....


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das denn für ein Benutzertitel?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Benutzertitel?




Den würd ich aber auch umtauschen wollen


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei 20.000 bist du wahrscheinlich "Kaskaden-Killer" oder "LN2-Rotzer"


----------



## Olstyle (29. Oktober 2009)

Die Titel sind halt noch zu "echten" Extreme Zeiten entstanden, also immer schön auf extreme OC Bezogen  .


----------



## riedochs (29. Oktober 2009)

Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2009)

http://www.allmystery.de/dateien/gg48757,1239648027,haha_simpsons.jpg

Ein Glück, dass ich vor sowas sicher bin


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Oktober 2009)

Ihr werdet euch schon noch daran gewöhnen (müssen ). Der "Kokü-Junkie" ist Ende Januar 09 hinzugefügt worden, als absehbar war, dass bestimmte User sehr viele Beiträge ansammeln. Zumindest wisst ihr jetzt, welcher Titel bei 15.000 Beiträgen ansteht.


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. Oktober 2009)

soll ihn wohl ermuntern mehr zu schreiben damit er nen besseren kriegt


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Oktober 2009)

Reiht sich nahtlos ein in die Liste völlig blödsinniger Usertitel. Gut gemacht!


----------



## dot (29. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir einer als Laie erklaeren was das zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du jetzt Kompressorkühlung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ihr werdet euch schon noch daran gewöhnen (müssen ). Der "Kokü-Junkie" ist Ende Januar 09 hinzugefügt worden, als absehbar war, dass bestimmte User sehr viele Beiträge ansammeln. Zumindest wisst ihr jetzt, welcher Titel bei 15.000 Beiträgen ansteht.


 
Aber wer hat sich den Kram ausgedacht und wie war dabei das Verhältnis von Alkohol und Drogen?  

Ich glaube, ich versuche mal einen eigenen Benutzertitel zu ergattern. 
Wie wäre es mit "Gesperrt"?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2009)

Sieh es ein, die wollten dir einfach eins rein drücken.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wer hat sich den Kram ausgedacht und wie war dabei das Verhältnis von Alkohol und Drogen?




Auf jeden Fall stimmte was mit der Dosierung nicht 

Entweder es war zu viel oder zu wenig xD


----------



## Oliver (29. Oktober 2009)

Zu wenig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Entweder es war zu viel oder zu wenig xD


 
Zuviel kann ja schon mal nicht sein. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Sieh es ein, die wollten dir einfach eins rein drücken.


 
Eben, echt bedauerlich, daher bin ich für eigene Benutzernamen.

Ich nehem dann "Gesperrt". 
Sie doch super aus, wenn einer mit dem Benutzertitel am spam.. ähh posten ist.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin dafür dass KoKü Junkie in WaKü Gangster umbennant wird. Koks ähm och meine Kokü Junkie ist einfach nur doof.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2009)

WaKü-Gangster, klar; "Ey, ich bin von der WaKü-Mafia, ich mache dir ein Angebot, welches du nicht abschlagen kannst!"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Sieh es ein, die wollten dir einfach eins rein drücken.



Es gab halt soviele Beschwerden, dass in letzter Zeit die Spammer im Forum die Überhand gewinnen... ...da haben wir uns gedacht... ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Oktober 2009)

Vom Gott zum Kücken degradiert. 

Tja, so schnell kanns gehn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

Wann kommt denn der nächste Benutzertitel?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2009)

Spam.. äh poste weiter dann weißt du es.


----------



## Oliver (30. Oktober 2009)

Für die nächste Stufe brauchst du schon ne 6-stellige Anzahl an Postings


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Für die nächste Stufe brauchst du schon ne 6-stellige Anzahl an Postings


 
Ich spam... öhh, poste mich mal durchs Forum. 

Wieso hast du kein PCGH_ mehr stehen, degradiert worden? 
Heimlich in die Keksdose gegriffen?


----------



## mr_sleeve (30. Oktober 2009)

wenn der erst ab 20k kommt lach ich dich aus


----------



## Oliver (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich arbeite seit Anfang Oktober bei Caseking -  wenigstens hat der Keks gut geschmeckt 

Bei 20k kommt afaik nix. Die Schritte sollen ja merklich größer werden..


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2009)

Einfach immer das Doppelte, also bei 30000 kommt der Nächste.


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs denn mal mit wählbaren Titeln ab 20k oder 30k, dann hört auch das gejammere auf


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Oktober 2009)

Das kännte ab der 250 aber mal mehr kommen !!


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab halt soviele Beschwerden, dass in letzter Zeit die Spammer im Forum die Überhand gewinnen... ...da haben wir uns gedacht... ...


Dafür wüsste ich eine Lösung.


Spoiler



Nein, nicht diese.


----------



## ole88 (31. Oktober 2009)

tja mich stresst zum beispiel das ich durch 5monate sperre nichts schreiben durfte und da waren soo viele themen dabei die ich sehr geil fand. naja was solls, ich schreib ja nich nur weil dann ein gott titel da steht. so is es ja nich


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab halt soviele Beschwerden, dass in letzter Zeit die Spammer im Forum die Überhand gewinnen... ...da haben wir uns gedacht... ...


 
Dann müsst ihr mehr Mods einsetzen, die dem Spamen einhalt gebieten. 
Ich könnte da jemanden empfehlen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (1. November 2009)

@Topic

Wie wäre es mit dem Titel Bios-Pfadfinder ab 8000?
Ich finde das wäre ein echt geiler Name^^

Aber da ich sowieso F@H member bin kann das mir eigendlich egal sein.
Ich wäre aber dafür das man Stefan Payne und quantenslipstream einen extra Titel gibt ,weil sie wirklich immer sachlich antworten und NIE spammen


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2009)

12 Spam-Beiträge sind ins Nirvana entschwunden, da diese Diskussion in diesem Thread fehl am Platze ist.


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. November 2009)

Warum gibts eigentlich keine Liste der Benutzertitel die ab so und so vielen Beiträgen kommen? Das wär doch eigentlich ganz Informativ


----------



## riedochs (1. November 2009)

Das ist das ganz große Geheimnis


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2009)

Sicher nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand, aber man sollte sich manchmal das Startposting ansehen, da steht es nämlich. 

Klick mich


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. November 2009)

he, cool, jetzt bin ich nur mehr 4 beiträge vom pc-selbstbauer rang entfernt!
(dachte schon mein jetziger endet nie!!!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Sicher nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand, aber man sollte sich manchmal das Startposting ansehen, da steht es nämlich.
> 
> Klick mich


 
Ist aber trotzdem albern, die neuen Benutzertitel nicht mit aufzuführen.


----------



## 0Martin21 (1. November 2009)

also ich finde die EInteilungt schon recht gut. Nur könnte man vileicht ein paar mehr unterteilungen machen, das spornt mehr an aktiv zu sein und da wie ja gute Mods haben können die gespamme schnell unterbinden.


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber trotzdem albern, die neuen Benutzertitel nicht mit aufzuführen.



Ich werde Stephan mal bitten, diese zu aktualisieren.


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. November 2009)

gute idee  und wenn möglich könnte man das noch irgendwo einbringen wo man das immer gut erreichen kann und nicht einen Post von Falk öffnen muss


----------



## Klutten (1. November 2009)

1. Man könnte es in die Forenregeln übernehmen, die liest ja natürlich jeder. 

2. Wer in die Suchfunktion "Benutzertitel" eingibt und in diesem Thread landet, landet eben auch beim ersten Beitrag - wo die Titel ja jetzt schon stehen.


----------



## killer89 (1. November 2009)

Hey Klutten, 

jap, stimmt schon, das is mal eine der Ausnahmen, wo die SuFu mal gut funktioniert  allgemein ist die nämlich nicht so der Burner... die Forenregeln, kurz wie sie sind, liest trotzdem keiner... leider... 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> 2. Wer in die Suchfunktion "Benutzertitel" eingibt und in diesem Thread landet, landet eben auch beim ersten Beitrag - wo die Titel ja jetzt schon stehen.


 
Es gibt tasächlich welche, die die Suchfunktion benutzen? 
Und dass man "Benutzertitel" eingeben muss, muss man erst mal herausfinden.
Dafür wird dann ein extra Thread aufgemacht.


----------



## mr_sleeve (1. November 2009)

aha hierhin sind die Posts verschoben worden  Weiß man schon wann die Liste aktualisiert wird?


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. November 2009)

eure einteilung bezüglich benutzertitel im forum finde ich überaus zutreffend. macht spaß hier zu posten...weiter so!!!

lg,
stefan


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. November 2009)

Den "Kokü-Junkie" habe ich in der Liste ergänzt und der Rest bleibt solange unter Verschluss, bis es ein User zu dem neuen Titel geschafft hat. Die Albernheit gönnen wir uns.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

Solange man nicht wieder degradiert wird. 
Vom Gott zum Junkie und danach zum "Warmduscher mit LN²".


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

Ne, als nächstes kommt Dice-Spritzer.

Manchmal benutze ich wirklich die Suchfunktion und die Forum Regeln habe ich auch gelesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2009)

Also "LN2-Warmduscher" hat imho was. Darf aber natürlich nur an Leute vergeben werden, die so cool wie flüssiges Helium sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2009)

Kann man auch "Moderator" als Usertitel vergeben, ohne denjenigen zum Mod zu machen?

Jaja, die Zeit steht mal wieder still.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Kann man auch "Moderator" als Usertitel vergeben, ohne denjenigen zum Mod zu machen?
> 
> Jaja, die Zeit steht mal wieder still.


 
Versuch doch mal das so einzustellen, dass zumindest dein Username fettgedruck ist. 
Wenigstens etwas Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## DOTL (2. November 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Kann man auch "Moderator" als Usertitel vergeben, ohne denjenigen zum Mod zu machen?
> 
> Jaja, die Zeit steht mal wieder still.


 
Gibts doch jetzt schon. Wir setzen auf die formale Autorität und hoffen auf eure Einsicht und euer Einlenken. Somit gibt es in Wirklichkeit keine Moderatoren in dem Forum. Aber bitte, nicht weitersagen. Wir wollen den Schein noch weiter aufrecht erhalten. Bisher hats nämlich ganz gut funktioniert


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Gibts doch jetzt schon. Wir setzen auf die formale Autorität und hoffen auf eure Einsicht und euer Einlenken. Somit gibt es in Wirklichkeit keine Moderatoren in dem Forum. Aber bitte, nicht weitersagen. Wir wollen den Schein noch weiter aufrecht erhalten. Bisher hats nämlich ganz gut funktioniert



Du meinst wie bei Athlon.de kleiner Schlumpf


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

Also mir gefallen die Ränge nicht wirklich. Aber ich leg sowieso kein Wert darauf.


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

naja lustig sind se schon, und ansporn sind se aber nicht zu spamen


----------



## riedochs (3. November 2009)

Mir sind die Titel absolut egal. Ist wie mit dem Postingcounter, brauch man auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mir sind die Titel absolut egal. Ist wie mit dem Postingcounter, brauch man auch nicht.


 
Deswegen hast du auch einen Titel, der immer der gleiche ist, egal was der Counter sagt.


----------



## riedochs (3. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen hast du auch einen Titel, der immer der gleiche ist, egal was der Counter sagt.



Ich lag da keinen Wert drauf und warum sollte ich den jetzt ändern.


----------



## Stevii (3. November 2009)

Sorry wenn das jetzt ne dumme Frage oder ist 
Aber was ist ein Kokü-Junkie ?

Bin halt noch Kabelverknoter


----------



## Klutten (3. November 2009)

Ein Kompressor-Kühlungs-Verrückter. ^^

...eine extreme Kühlmethode bei dem es dem Prozessor frostig wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

Man hätte auch "Eisfach OCer" nehmen können.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. November 2009)

Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass du mit deinem Titel nicht zufrieden bist?


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. November 2009)

Ach was das sieht nur so aus, in Wirklichkeit wollte er den Titel schon immer 

den Vorschlag von wegen Eisfach OCer find ich übrigens nichtmal schlecht wobei der dann weiter unten in der Liste angebracht werden sollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2009)

Jep, man könnte die Software Overclocker und Bios Overclocker entsorgen und dafür Luft OCer, Wasser OCer, Kühlschrank OCer, Eisfach OCer, Arktis OC und Weltall OCer nehmen. 
Halt entsprechend gestaffelt und auch nicht so schnell wechseln. Gerade die ersten Benutzertitel sind zu schnell durch.

Ich finde Foren arm, die mit Kadett anfangen und schon bei 2000 Posts den Admiral haben. 
Mit 20.000 Posts ist man dann immer noch Admiral. 


PS:
Wenn ich Mod wäre (), könnte ich das noch ausführlicher darstellen. 
Wenn ich Admin wäre () könnte ich das sogar gleich einstellen.


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. November 2009)

wieso müsstest du dazu Mod sein? Du kannst das doch auch so ausführlich darstellen bei genug Zeit und Lust 

wo wir schon beim Thema sind : Wie wärs wenn man z.B. drei Listen macht, die man eben selbst auswählen kann, die sich um a) Casemodding b) extreme Overclocking und c) "normale Benutzertitel" drehen. So könnte jeder das auswählen was ihm am besten passt. 
Wie der PCGHX Veteran eben

Aber das ist bestimmt wieder eine heiden Arbeit, ich möchte euch ja auch nicht so viel Arbeit machen 

Grüße


----------



## killer89 (4. November 2009)

Hey mr_sleeve, 

also quasi ein "Rollenspiel", wo man sich zwischen Zauberer und Krieger entscheiden muss? Interessant 

Der einzige große Aufwand wäre meiner Meinung nach die Titel zu kreiren und dann muss halt nur noch eingestellt werden, dass sich die User entscheiden können, was sie werden wollen. Keine schlechte Idee und ich denke, der Aufwand würde sich auch in Grenzen halten 
Allerdings sollte die Staffelung wirklich etwas weiter auseinander gehen, so wie quanti es schon sagt. Die ersten Titel hatte man wirklich schnell durch.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2009)

Was für ein Aufstand wegen so einem Titel.
Ich wäre für Benutzer für alle. Dann hat sich das Problem erledigt.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. November 2009)

Genau, nehmt die Benutzertitel einfach raus, braucht eh keiner....


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. November 2009)

Also ich schau eigentlich immer auf die Benutzertitel weil es da zum Teil echt witzige gibt. Aber wirklich brauchen tu ich die auch nicht


----------



## joraku (4. November 2009)

Joa, Schraubenverwechsler ist witzig^^
in einem PC-Forum wo der großteil der User schon Bastelerfahrung hat. 

In einem Forum wie beio CB wäre so ein Titel bis 100 Posts noch sinnvoll, aber hier?


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (4. November 2009)

Kommt immer drauf an in welchem Zusammenhang der Titel steht  Es gibt halt auch Leute die lesen hauptsächlich, obwohl sie auch "Bastelerfahrung" haben. Da find ich den Titel den ich jetzt grad hab wirklich unpassend  Aber kann mich ja nicht beschweren, bin ja neu hier


----------



## joraku (5. November 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an in welchem Zusammenhang der Titel steht  Es gibt halt auch Leute die lesen hauptsächlich, obwohl sie auch "Bastelerfahrung" haben. Da find ich den Titel den ich jetzt grad hab wirklich unpassend  Aber kann mich ja nicht beschweren, bin ja neu hier



Stimmt, da hast du schon Recht.
Es gibt gar nicht einmal wenige, die schon lange angemeldet aber erst unter 100 oder an die 100 Posts haben.
Ich habe ja auch wenige. Die Rumpelkammer sollte mitzählen


----------



## hzdriver (6. November 2009)

Also Einfach User mit Sternen versehen würde ausreichen , Kabelverknoter oder Komplettkäufer kommen nicht auf so eine Seite , mir aber Wurst !

Ich prahle mal ein wenig : War vor ein paar Jahren (5?) Admin bei Uebertakten.de , ist mir so wichtig das ich heut nicht mal mehr weis wann genau .
Hab mich dann mit dem Oli dort überworfen wegen Sachen im Marktplatz (Preisfrage) und ab dafür.
Wenn , mach ich das aus Spaß oder nicht , so lebt es sich ruhiger , mfg


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (6. November 2009)

Also die Idee mit den Sternen ist zwar im Ansatz nicht schlecht, könnte aber auch hier Missverstanden werden. z.B. wenn einer (ein neuer) 1nen Stern hat und dann eben mehr oder weniger nicht für voll genommen wird


----------



## ghostadmin (6. November 2009)

Ja das Problem gibts bei den Benutzertiteln und auch beim Postingcounter auch.
Das beobachte ich des Häufigerem im Forum.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (6. November 2009)

richtig, ich habe so eine Vermutung das man auf Fragen von Leuten die schon länger im Forum aktiv sind als zum Beispiel ich, schneller und richtiger antwortet


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2009)

Das täuscht.

Wenn ein erfahrener User eine Frage stellt, geht es meistens um komplizierter Dinge als wenn ein Neuling nach etwas fragt.

Bei einfachen Fragen melden sich aber dann auch welche, die nicht so viel Ahnung haben und dann steht oft auch mal nur Blödsinn dort.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2009)

Ich hab auch irgendwie immer den Eindruck, dass meine Fragen am wenigsten beantwortet werden 

Was für Symbole/Schriftzüge einen Rang anzeigen, wird aber ohnehin keinerlei Einfluss auf die mit diesem Rang assoiziierten Eigenschaften haben.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab auch irgendwie immer den Eindruck, dass meine Fragen am wenigsten beantwortet werden



Ja dein Benutzertitel ist ja auch voll billig, kein Wunder.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für Symbole/Schriftzüge einen Rang anzeigen, wird aber ohnehin keinerlei Einfluss auf die mit diesem Rang assoiziierten Eigenschaften haben.



Stimmt schon, aber mehr Sternchen sehen besser aus
Der Posting-Counter ist aber schlimmer. User mit wenigen Posts, also meist neue, werden manchmal regelrecht überrollt...


----------



## killer89 (7. November 2009)

Jap... obwohl die manchmal mehr Ahnung haben als unsere Profispammer  

MfG

edit: wobei ich sagen muss, dass für mich BIOS-Overclocker irgendwie falsch ist, da ich atm kein OC betreibe... für mich wäre sowas wie erfahrener Casemodder o.ä. die bessere Bezeichnung, finde ich ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab auch irgendwie immer den Eindruck, dass meine Fragen am wenigsten beantwortet werden


Liegt wohl daran, dass du ziemlich komplizierte Probleme hast.

Ich würde das mit den Benutzertiteln einfach so lassen.
Wieso sollte man sich jetzt auf einmal umgewöhnen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass du ziemlich komplizierte Probleme hast.
> 
> Ich würde das mit den Benutzertiteln einfach so lassen.
> Wieso sollte man sich jetzt auf einmal umgewöhnen?


 
Wieso, will sich ruyven einen anderen Benutzertitel zulegen?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

user spezifische benutzertitel find ich viel besser... wieviele postings jemand hat kann ich auch ohne entsprechenden titel erkennen


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

soo schlimm ist das doch auch nicht, seh es als animation mehr zu schreiben  dann kannste auch kokü junkie werden 

oder hau veteran rein


----------



## Digger (11. November 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> soo schlimm ist das doch auch nicht, seh es als animation mehr zu schreiben  dann kannste auch kokü junkie werden



ne animation zum schreiben sollte es grade nicht sein... 
der gedanke ist leider nicht grade sinnvoll für ein spamfreies forum.

nur leider denken das ein paar zu viele.
sie es lieber als spaß...und nimm es dann zur kenntnis wenns kommt und arbeite nicht draufhin.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

deswegen ja der 

Wie wärs mit dem Benutzertitel Master of Modding? Es muss sich ja nicht alles um extreme overclocking/cooling drehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja dein Benutzertitel ist ja auch voll billig, kein Wunder.



pwned 




Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Benutzertitel Master of Modding? Es muss sich ja nicht alles um extreme overclocking/cooling drehen



Auftrag an alle:
Findet jemanden, der ein vbb-Plug-in schreibt, dass Benutztertitel unter Berücksichtigung der Aktivitätsverteilung vergibt.
D.h. Wakü-Freaks werden ummm "Wakü-Freaks", Kokü-Junkies werden ummmm "Kokü-Junkies", Modding-Fans werden "Master of Modding", hilfsbereite Leute im gesamten Hardwarebereich werden "Onkel Hardware", RuKa-Gerümpel wird "Spaminator", Marktplatz-only-User werden "wie-es-gibt-eine-community-?",....


----------



## Nucleus (12. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auftrag an alle:
> Findet jemanden, der ein vbb-Plug-in schreibt, dass Benutztertitel unter Berücksichtigung der Aktivitätsverteilung vergibt.
> D.h. Wakü-Freaks werden ummm "Wakü-Freaks", Kokü-Junkies werden ummmm "Kokü-Junkies", Modding-Fans werden "Master of Modding", hilfsbereite Leute im gesamten Hardwarebereich werden "Onkel Hardware", RuKa-Gerümpel wird "Spaminator", Marktplatz-only-User werden "wie-es-gibt-eine-community-?",....



Der beste Vorschlag bislang 

Macht sogar Sinn und ist nicht nur unnütze Zierde...


----------



## killer89 (12. November 2009)

Na ja, nach Aktivität entscheiden würd ich zu kompliziert finden, besser wäre es doch, es so zu machen, wie zum Beispiel beim Sysprofile-User.

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (12. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auftrag an alle:
> Findet jemanden, der ein vbb-Plug-in schreibt, dass Benutztertitel unter Berücksichtigung der Aktivitätsverteilung vergibt.
> D.h. Wakü-Freaks werden ummm "Wakü-Freaks", Kokü-Junkies werden ummmm "Kokü-Junkies", Modding-Fans werden "Master of Modding", hilfsbereite Leute im gesamten Hardwarebereich werden "Onkel Hardware", RuKa-Gerümpel wird "Spaminator", Marktplatz-only-User werden "wie-es-gibt-eine-community-?",....



Absolut geniale Idee, wäre ich auch dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Na ja, nach Aktivität entscheiden würd ich zu kompliziert finden, besser wäre es doch, es so zu machen, wie zum Beispiel beim Sysprofile-User.
> 
> MfG



Das Problem beim Sysprofile-User ist, dass er -ähnlich wie z.B. "Moderatoren"- eine komplett eigene Benutzergruppe darstellt. Für den User ist es zwar einfach, zu wechseln, aber für die Admins ist die Angelegenheit eine Katastrophe. Sollen z.B. irgendwelche Rechte für "die Allgemeinheit" geändert werden, muss das für jede zugehörige Gruppe einzeln von Hand gemacht werden. Rechte wie "Zugang zum Marktplatz" sind meines wissens nach auch darüber geregelt, potentieren das ganze also. (Gruppe1: Normale User ohne Marktplatz. Gruppe2: Normale User mit Marktplatz. Gruppe3: Sysprofile User ohne. Gruppe4: Sysprofile User mit,.... -z.B. Moderatoren, Admins, Reds, News-Schreiber, Vips,....) Wenn man das jetzt in 20-30 allgemeine Gruppen aufspaltet....
(viel "afaik" und vielleicht auch viel falsch, aber Fakt ist, dass die Regelung der Benutzerrechte mitlerweile bequem 6-7 Bildschirmseiten mit Code füllt)

Ne. Funktioniert so nicht.
Es gibt aber afaik die Möglichkeit, Benutzernamen einfach individuell von Hand festzulegen (siehe z.B. die Kreationen einiger Reds, die aber afaik alle in der gleichen Benutzergruppe sind). Man braucht nur jemanden bzw. bei 10000den Usern: ETWAS, dass diesen Job nach bestimmten Kriterien macht.


----------



## killer89 (12. November 2009)

Hmmm... hätt ich mir ja eigentlich auch denken können, bin ja selbst u.a. "Admin", darf also manchmal im AD rumpfuschen, aber da gibts halt nur die normalen User, Terminal-User und eben Admins... .

Aber ganz ohne Benutzertitel ginge dann ja auch nicht, wenn das so geregelt ist... hmm... wenn ichs drauf hätte, würd ichs wohl programmieren, aber ich scheitere ja schon an VB(A) 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2009)

Ganz ohne Benutztertitel ginge ganz schnell, dass ist nur eine Frage der Darstellung 
Das Problem sind Benutztertitel, die von verschiedenen Parametern abhängig automatisch wechseln sollen...


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2009)

Teils freie Benutzertitelwahl.
Die muss natürlich zur Auslegung der Zeitrschrift und des Webangebotes passen.
Also keine unsinnigen Bezeichnungen, sondern Titel, mit den man sich identizieren kann, Mehrfachvergebung ist kein Hindernis.
Die Administratoren oder Moderatoren entscheiden dann für den einzelnen User, ob er den bekommen.

Wenn sich einer gut mit Netzteilen auskennt, wie Stefan Payne dann kann er gerne den Titel "Netz-Guru" bekommen.
Oder bei Notebooks einen "Note-Master".
Ein schöner Gag Titel bei den Komplettrechnern wäre der "Aldi-Informant".  

Ich würde es aber sehr schön finden, wenn einige User, die sich besonders hervorheben oder immer eine gute Hilfe sind extra Titel erhalten würden.

Hier im Forum gibts einige, die wirklich sehr gut sind. 
Alle anderen sind natürlich auch super, aber ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## moe (13. November 2009)

@Treshold: das bedeutet aber sehhhr viel arbeit und ist auch ziemlich aufwändig zu realisieren.


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2009)

hmm, es gibt doch bei jedem thread diese buttons für online und beitrag melden. würde es sinn machen, hier noch ein oder 2 buttons hinzuzufügen?

ich wäre erstmal für 2 und wills mal versuchen zu erklären:
der erste button ist der von treshold angesprochene "bereichs-titel". also eben "ruka-spammer", "netz-guru" (wobei man das mim inet verwechseln könnt ^^), "note-master", "aldi-informant"  usw ^^

also auf den bereich bezogen. zu jedem forenbereich kann ein admin nun einen titel vergeben. also zum bsp bei
>> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME > Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen > Netzteile und Gehäuse

kann man eben den titel "netz-guru" verknüpfen. dort bei den prozessoren dann meinetwegen "prozi-frozi" (was weis ich ^^). wie tief man damit geht, also wei weit man das aufgliedert, wäre natürlich die frage. sollte man beim overclocking für prozi, graka... unterscheiden? oder den ganzen überbereich mit sonem titel versehen. wobei dann die dort untergebrachten bencher und modder wohl vergrault wären. also doch auf dieser ebene verbleiben und halt ggf mehreren teilen den selben titel zuordnen.

gut, was soll diese zuordnung jetz bewirken? neben beitrag melden erscheint noch nen button bei jedem (ausser eigenen beiträgen ^^) wo man für diesen user stimmen kann. also wenn ich stefan payne im netzteil bereich stimme, dann erhält er von mir eine stimme für den netzteil guru titel. ich habe nur eine stimme und hab ich die abgegeben, verschwindet der button wieder. damit das ganze auch bissl mehr sinn macht, gilt das für genau einen monat. im neuen monat hat man wieder eine stimme, die man vergeben kann. am ende des monats wird ausgewertet, wer die meisten stimmen bekommen hat, und dieser kann sich dann diesen benutzertitel sebst geben im profil. also entweder seinen standard titel, oder eben den spezialtitel. ach ja: wenn ich wem den titel netz-guru verleihe, bzw ihm meine stimme für den titel geb, verschwindet diese option zwar, aber der prozi-frozi bleibt weiterhin vergebbar ^^

das ganze dann noch für allgemeine titel, die man im 2. button wählen kann. zum bsp hilfreicher user oder was einem noch einfällt. aus nem popup fensterchen dann auswählbar. der gewählte titel verschwindet dann aus der liste oder wird ausgegraut oder so.

ich hoffe, ihr wisst bisher, was ich meine ^^ weitere vorschläge: alles in einem button vereinen und den bereich-titel ganz oben sichtlich abgetrennt darstellen, und die liste der allgemeinen titel (die überall vergeben werden können, also themenbereichs unabhängig). machts vllt etwas übersichtlicher. und schon vergebene titel werden ausgegraut dargestellt.

alternativ könnte man auch überlegen, ob mans bei einer stimme belässt, oder ob man vllt doch 3 vergeben mag. bei einer würde wohl das verhalten dann so aussehen, das man am monatsende wild rumwählt ^^ das könnte mit 3en vllt kompensiert werden und man könnte 2 dem favoriten geben und noch eine einem weiteren, den man auch nich schlecht fand. aber gut, das wäre dann diskussionsfähig.

weiterhin müsste man überlegen, was man bei mehrfach-siegern macht. kann der dann nur einen titel auswählen? sollen alle irgendwie angezeigt werden? soll nur ein titel gewinnbar sein? wie wird dieser ermittelt? absolute zahl an votes? relative zahl an votes im entsprechenden bereich?... ^^
würde einer 3 titel abräumen, wären 2 andere ja quasi sinnlos leer ausgegangen bla. naja, sagt mal was dazu *gg*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2009)

Wie alle anderen Systeme, die auf Bewertungsaktivitäten beruhen, gilt auch hier:
Macht kaum einer - aus Freunde von Spammern.
(vom enormen technischen Aufwand mal ganz abgesehen)


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2009)

@DarkMo
Man könnte es auch noch viel komplizierter machen, indem man jedem User einen selbst erfundenen Usertitel geben kann.
Am Ende des Monats schaut man dann, wieviel gleiche Titel dabei sind und so wird der User dann genannt.

Bevor sowas umgesetzt wird, würde ich es auf jeden Fall so lassen, wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2009)

moe schrieb:


> @Treshold: das bedeutet aber sehhhr viel arbeit und ist auch ziemlich aufwändig zu realisieren.


 
Die Admins sind auch nicht ausgelastet. 

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn besonders hilfreiche User oder solche, die viel leisten (damit meine ich nicht spamen) einen eigenen Benutzertitel erhalten können.

Alles andere ist sicher zu aufwändig aber eine interessante Vorstellung.


----------



## killer89 (14. November 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Teils freie Benutzertitelwahl.
> Die muss natürlich zur Auslegung der Zeitrschrift und des Webangebotes passen.
> Also keine unsinnigen Bezeichnungen, sondern Titel, mit den man sich identizieren kann, Mehrfachvergebung ist kein Hindernis.
> Die Administratoren oder Moderatoren entscheiden dann für den einzelnen User, ob er den bekommen.
> ...


Supi Idee ^^ nur kompliziert, denke ich... 


DarkMo schrieb:


> hmm, es gibt doch bei jedem thread diese buttons für online und beitrag melden. würde es sinn machen, hier noch ein oder 2 buttons hinzuzufügen?
> 
> ich wäre erstmal für 2 und wills mal versuchen zu erklären:
> der erste button ist der von treshold angesprochene "bereichs-titel". also eben "ruka-spammer", "netz-guru" (wobei man das mim inet verwechseln könnt ^^), "note-master", "aldi-informant"  usw ^^
> ...


Du würdest dann von mir den Titel Kleinschreiber bekommen ^^ (steht afaik auch in den Forenregeln, dass man leserlich schreiben soll, durch Kleinschreibung wirds für mich nicht besser lesbar.
Mir würd ich dann den Titel Klugscheißer geben 

Aber BTT: technisch wäre es sogar noch aufwendiger als Titellevel für bestimmte Bereiche (Bsp: Lichtmodder, Standardcasemodder, Erfahrener Casemodder, Casemoddinggott (<-- darauf geb ich mir jetzt mal das Copyright ), Gehäuseselbsbauer) und wirds noch komplizierter machen, wie ruyven schon sagte... 

*Könnte man es nicht so gestalten, dass man die Titel wie ein "Design" einfügt? Also im Hintergrund halt immer noch "Schraubenverwechsler" etc. aber dargestellt wird halt der Casemoddinggott?*

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. November 2009)

Man könnte den Usern ja erlauben, dass sie, wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass sie sich einen verdient haben, einen Admin um einen speziellen User Titel ersuchen.

Sollte die Frage dann nicht berechtigt sein, gibt es eine Woche Urlaub für den jenigen.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2009)

Andere User könnten einen User vorschlagen, der einen besonderen Titel verdient hat.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. November 2009)

Threshold schrieb:


> Andere User könnten einen User vorschlagen, der einen besonderen Titel verdient hat.


 Das ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. November 2009)

Dann gibts wieder Doppel-Accounts weil man sich selbst nen besonderen User-Titel geben will...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (15. November 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann gibts wieder Doppel-Accounts weil man sich selbst nen besonderen User-Titel geben will...


Es müßte nartürlich eine bestimmte Anzahl von User sein?So ab 20 User.


----------



## JC88 (15. November 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Dann gibts wieder Doppel-Accounts weil man sich selbst nen besonderen User-Titel geben will...



Dann kann man das "Vorschlagen" erst ab ner bestimmten postanzahl, das machts ungemütlicher für solch doppel-account-strolche


----------



## DarkMo (15. November 2009)

genau das war ja meine idee die ich da gepostet hatte aber zu kompliziert war *g* also genau das, nur eben bissl automatisiert. wobei es glaube nur durch das erklären komplex wirkt. an und für sich isses nich so komplex *denk*


----------



## killer89 (16. November 2009)

Mit dem Problem, dass es von oben immer einfacher aussieht, als es tatsächlich ist... 

MfG


----------



## Havenger (2. Januar 2010)

die übersicht is wirklich sehr nützlich da muss man nicht mehr rätseln wann man den nächsten rang bekommt  ...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es gut wie es ist.
Warum was ändern oder spezielle Ränge verteilen, das Forum ist dazu da um zu helfen und geholfen zu kriegen

(Das beste Forum der Welt)


----------



## KOF328 (2. Januar 2010)

ich wär auch dafür mit dem abstimm-system. wie wärs eigentlich mit so neu-modernen titeln für zb noblorros mitarbeiter?


----------



## Havenger (2. Januar 2010)

mal ne frage was bedeutet der kokü typ als letztes ? wäre es net besser dann solche ränge in gewissen abstuffungen noch einzubauen wie : semiprofessioneller voltmodder, profi voltmodder, kabelsleever, casemodder, hardcore overclocker oder gehäuseselbstbauer  ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2010)

Der Kokü Junkie ist voll sinnfrei. 
Mal sehen, was danach kommen wird.
*spamen geh*


----------



## herethic (3. Januar 2010)

Wie wärs wenn wir User-Titel einfach wegtun.Dann hat keiner minderwertikeitskomplexe keiner fühlt sich toller als der andere und wir können die Diskussion beenden?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Januar 2010)

Meine Meinung...


----------



## lemon (4. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die sollten bleiben. Allerdings fände ich mal Community Wettbewerbe gut, die als Preis einen Titel nach Wahl haben.

Zum Beispiel bei Wettbewerben wo am Ende per Umfrage abgestimmt wird, wäre das fair.

lg


----------



## Nucleus (4. Januar 2010)

An solchen Wettbewerben würde ich nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (4. Januar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Meine Meinung...



Meine auch, schafft diese Titel endlich ab, jeder ist gleich


----------



## Atosch (4. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Freizeitschraucber klingt weniger gut wie PC- Selbstbauer


----------



## Tamio (4. Januar 2010)

Leute die Probleme mit Benutzer Titel haben, haben wohl größere Probleme als nur ihren Titel


----------



## Kalkleiste (4. Januar 2010)

Wieso sollte man sie abschaffen ??? ich find das ganz gut, das hat fast jedes forum. Da sieht man auf einen blick wie erfahren der benutzer in diesem forum is
Juhuu endlich komplett PC käufer


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Januar 2010)

Kalkleiste schrieb:


> ...Da sieht man auf einen blick wie erfahren der benutzer in diesem forum is...



Wenn du mit "erfahren" meinst wie oft er in diesem Forum postet kann ich das nur unterschreiben. 
Aber die Anzahl der Postings hat nach meiner Meinung nichts mit Erfahrung/Kompetenz zu tun.


----------



## killer89 (4. Januar 2010)

Nein, aber zumindest zeigt dies seine Aktivität!
Jemand, der nur 100 Posts seit 2008 hat, ist jemand, der für mich so gut wie gar nicht online ist!
Wenn jemand nicht postet, beteiligt er sich auch nicht, so meine Meinung. Manchmal hilft einem (leider) auch ein dummer Post...

MfG


----------



## ole88 (4. Januar 2010)

also dann wär ja quanti überqualifiziert^^
aber sonst die sollen bleiben so wie es ist fertisch


----------



## killer89 (4. Januar 2010)

Naja... Quanti spamt manchmal echt, sry, aber zwei bzw. drei Wörter kann ich auch schreiben...
Aber er ist wenigstens aktiv  viele mit unter 500 Posts seit Mitte 2008 sind kaum aktiv oder verirren sich nur selten aus ihren "Stammforen" wie extrem OC oder F@H, ich guck halt auch gerne mal in die Kaufberatungsfreds rein und hauptsächlich die Casemods/Tagebücher, wobei ich da halt auch nicht nach jedem Update schreibe wie toll doch alles geworden ist...



> Toll  Sauber gearbeitet


 kann man sich ehrlich sparen, wenns da schon zigmal stand... alles andere ist Spam. Genauso wie Diskussionen in Bilderfreds. (aktuelles Beispiel: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte)

Fällt mir natürlich irgendein Fehler auf, dann poste ich auch gerne mal meine Meinung bzw. meine Frage, aber meist halte ich mich zurück, weils einfach sinnlos is, wenn ich dann wieder seh, was da für Spams zusammen kommen... 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

killer89 schrieb:


> Nein, aber zumindest zeigt dies seine Aktivität!
> Jemand, der nur 100 Posts seit 2008 hat, ist jemand, der für mich so gut wie gar nicht online ist!
> Wenn jemand nicht postet, beteiligt er sich auch nicht, so meine Meinung.



Wir haben allerdings genug Beispiele im Forum, die beweisen, dass der Umkehrschluss definitiv nicht zulässig ist.
Nur weil jemand viel postet (und damit einen hohen Rang erhält), heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er sich auch wirklich an Diskussionen beteiligt. Abgesehen davon macht es, wenn das der einzige Sinn sein sollte, wohl keinen Sinn, Postingzahl und Rang anzuzeigen.


----------



## killer89 (4. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt natürlich auch!  Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, klar gibts auch Spammeister und solche, die einfach nur "dazwischen" reden.

Aber was ist dann der Sinn von Postingzahl und Rang? Dann könnte man den Rang echt abschaffen, zumal ja auch (für mich) nicht mehr viel kommt auf absehbare Zeit bzw. der "Abstieg" vom Gott zum Junkie doch irgendwie merkwürdig ist oder!?

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob man sowas mit vBulletin hinbekommt, aber könnte man einen Post erst als Post gelten lassen, wenn man 30 oder 40 Zeichen schreibt? Dann wär doch sinnloser Spam wie "lol^^", "Super" oder sowas schon mal nicht "zählbar".


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

Man kann die Mindestanzahl einstellen ja^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Januar 2010)

Mindestanzahl beim "Postzähler".  Ich mein nicht das ominöse sie müssen mindestens ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob man sowas mit vBulletin hinbekommt, aber könnte man einen Post erst als Post gelten lassen, wenn man 30 oder 40 Zeichen schreibt? Dann wär doch sinnloser Spam wie "lol^^", "Super" oder sowas schon mal nicht "zählbar".



Ich weiß es nicht, aber würde ich es wissen, dann hätte meine (hilfreiche) Antwort entweder 2 oder 4 Zeichen gehabt


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Januar 2010)

Schade, war ja nur ne Idee.


----------



## joraku (5. Januar 2010)

Kalkleiste schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sie abschaffen ??? ich find das ganz gut, das hat fast jedes forum. Da sieht man auf einen blick wie erfahren der benutzer in diesem forum is
> Juhuu endlich komplett PC käufer



Dann versuche mal meinen Benutzertitel mit Postings zu erreichen. 
Das ist ein fester Benutzertitel, der von der Anzahl der Postings unabhängig ist. Kann jeder sich auswählen.


----------



## Gamer-King (9. Februar 2010)

So ich hätte da auch ein Anliegen: ich bin hier grade auf ein Profil gestoßen das allem anschein nach einer Userin gehört diese hat als Benutzertitel Kabelverknoter. Meiner Meinung nach wäre Benutzertitel für Userin nicht schlecht müssen ja nicht unbedingt völlig neue sein aber Kabelverknoterin finde ich als Titel für eine Userin immer noch besser als Kabelverknoter.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Februar 2010)

Gamer-King schrieb:


> So ich hätte da auch ein Anliegen: ich bin hier grade auf ein Profil gestoßen das allem anschein nach einer Userin gehört diese hat als Benutzertitel Kabelverknoter. Meiner Meinung nach wäre Benutzertitel für Userin nicht schlecht müssen ja nicht unbedingt völlig neue sein aber Kabelverknoterin finde ich als Titel für eine Userin immer noch besser als Kabelverknoter.



Und wie soll man das feststellen? Jede Userin auffordern, sich zu melden, damit man ihr einen angepassten Benutzertitel geben kann? Aber sonst geht's noch, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2010)

Ich finde, man könnte die Benutzertitel gleich komplett abschaffen - inklusive dem Beitragssystem in seiner jetzigen Form.

@Gamer-King: Is Klar.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Februar 2010)

Mit dem aktuellen Benutzertitelsystem ist es nicht möglich, mehrere Titel zur Geschlechtertrennung zu vergeben. In einem bestimmten Beitragsbereich ist immer nur ein Benutzertitel aktiv. Das Höchste der Gefühle wäre ein(e) Kabelverknoter*/in*, Komplett-PC-Aufrüster*/in* etc. für alle User.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2010)

Wäre aber vollkommen bescheuert und absolut sinnlos.
Auf einem Schiff werden weibliche Offiziere ja normalerweise auch mit "Steuermann" angesprochen.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Februar 2010)

Sind wir hier auf einem Schiff? 
Ab generell, find ich ist es recht egal was da links steht.^^


----------



## Nucleus (9. Februar 2010)

Man kanns mit Political Correctness auch sehr schnell übertreiben


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2010)

War ja bloß ein Beispiel, normalerweise wird ja immer die männliche Form als Standardbezeichnung für personenbezogene Adjektive verwendet - "die Schüler aus der Schule xxx" z.B.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mit dem aktuellen Benutzertitelsystem ist es nicht möglich, mehrere Titel zur Geschlechtertrennung zu vergeben. In einem bestimmten Beitragsbereich ist immer nur ein Benutzertitel aktiv. Das Höchste der Gefühle wäre ein(e) Kabelverknoter*/in*, Komplett-PC-Aufrüster*/in* etc. für alle User.



Oh ne. Bitte keine Diskussion über das "I" 
Ehe wir anfangen, die Benutzertitel durchzugendern, sollten wir imho wirklich den Titel weiblicher Forumsteilnehmer, die drauf bestehen, von Hand ändern. Viel Arbeit sollte das ja eh nicht sein


----------



## Ahab (9. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mit dem aktuellen Benutzertitelsystem ist es nicht möglich, mehrere Titel zur Geschlechtertrennung zu vergeben. In einem bestimmten Beitragsbereich ist immer nur ein Benutzertitel aktiv. Das Höchste der Gefühle wäre ein(e) Kabelverknoter*/in*, Komplett-PC-Aufrüster*/in* etc. für alle User.




Oh nein bitte BLOSS NICHT!  Ich finde dieses Getue sowas von §&%(§=$)I  Political Correctness ist eine gesellschaftliche Geißel. Das muss jetzt nicht auch noch im Forum Einzug halten.


----------



## herethic (9. Februar 2010)

Ausserdem stören sich die Frauen bestimmt eh nicht dran


----------



## moe (9. Februar 2010)

mein ich auch. würde das ne frau hier stören, hätte sie sich schon längst gemeldet.


----------



## TwilightAngel (9. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ausserdem stören sich die Frauen bestimmt eh nicht dran


Definitiv nicht. Nur Vollblut-Feministinnen regen sich darüber auf. 
Mich nervt das eher mit dem "-in"/"-innen"/"Innen"/"_Innen" und was es nicht alles für Versionen gibt.

Also bitte keine "/in"-Titel hier, sonst schick ich meinen Ava in die Serverräume der PCGH, dann is das Licht schnell aus!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte nur festhalten, dass die PCGH-Crew nicht an Benutzertiteln mit männlicher Endung festhält, weil sie damit die weiblichen Community-Mitglieder diskriminieren will, sondern weil die Forensoftware keine Geschlechtertrennung vorsieht. Das ist vielleicht aber auch besser so, da in vielen Foren auf ein bekanntermaßen weibliches Mitglied ein Dutzend dämlicher Anbaggerversuche kommen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2010)

Ich denke genau darauf wollte der Herr Gamer-King auch hinaus.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ausserdem stören sich die Frauen bestimmt eh nicht dran



also mich störts


----------



## Annabell (11. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es blöd, dass es im deutschen immer die weibliche Form mit -in gibt. Wäre einfacher ohne. Wenn man mich nach meiner Berufsbezeichnung fragt, sage ich immer die Form ohne -in. Anfangs unbeabsichtigt, zwischenzeitlich aus Prinzip. Also bitte hier nicht mit -in anfangen. Ich sehe mich durch eine Nichtverwendung des -in nicht diskriminiert.


----------



## killer89 (14. Februar 2010)

Allein, wenn man hier mal in die Profile der (vermeintlich) weiblichen User schaut, sieht man doch schon die Anmachen  

Fadi ist da offenbar sehr fleißig 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Februar 2010)

Es hat sich noch keine beschwert.


----------



## Ini (14. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mit dem aktuellen Benutzertitelsystem ist es nicht möglich, mehrere Titel zur Geschlechtertrennung zu vergeben. In einem bestimmten Beitragsbereich ist immer nur ein Benutzertitel aktiv. Das Höchste der Gefühle wäre ein(e) Kabelverknoter*/in*, Komplett-PC-Aufrüster*/in* etc. für alle User.



Ich weiß nicht ob es schon genannt wurde. Ist es bei vBulletin nicht möglich im Benutzerkontrollzentrum eine Geschlechtsspezifische Angabe zu machen und aufgrund dessen meinetwegen 2 Benutzergruppen zu erstellen von mir aus "männlich" und "weiblich" sodass man aufgrund dieser Angabe auch passende Benutzertitel für die jeweilige Gruppe zu verwenden?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

Es würde schon gehen aufgrund verschiedener Benutzergruppen verschiedene Titel zu verteilen. Allerdings muss der Benutzer dann natürlich auch in der entsprechenden Benutzergruppe sein. 
Allerdings finde ich das zu aufwändig statt das es was bringen würde.^^


----------



## Ini (14. Februar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es würde schon gehen aufgrund verschiedener Benutzergruppen verschiedene Titel zu verteilen. Allerdings muss der Benutzer dann natürlich auch in der entsprechenden Benutzergruppe sein.
> Allerdings finde ich das zu aufwändig statt das es was bringen würde.^^



Der "Aufwand" ist mir bekannt, wobei dieser eher Subjektiv ist.  

Letztenendes entscheidet das eh die höhere Macht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt: Es geht nicht. 
Natürlich wäre das aus technischer Sicht irgendwie schon zu machen, aber es ist keine Standardfunktion des Forums und aufgrund der geringen Nachfrage dann auch kein Thema für uns. Prinzipiell ist alles, was vom Vbulletin-Standard abweicht, problematisch bezüglich Updates/Wartung und zum Teil auch der Sicherheit, weshalb wir bei Plug-Ins etc. aus gutem Grund zurückhaltend sind.

Eine Lösung über Benutzergruppen schließe ich kategorisch aus, da an die Benutzergruppen individuelle Rechte für jedes einzelne Unterforum geknüpft sind und die Konfiguration durch zusätzliche Benutzergruppen extrem aufwändig wird.


----------



## Ini (14. Februar 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Es geht nicht.
> Natürlich wäre das aus technischer Sicht irgendwie schon zu machen, aber es ist keine Standardfunktion des Forums und aufgrund der geringen Nachfrage dann auch kein Thema für uns. Prinzipiell ist alles, was vom Vbulletin-Standard abweicht, problematisch bezüglich Updates/Wartung und zum Teil auch der Sicherheit, weshalb wir bei Plug-Ins etc. aus gutem Grund zurückhaltend sind.



Ok, ist nachvollziehbar. Kenne das von einem anderen vBulletin Forum, deswegen der Beitrag. Man muss ja nicht alles haben


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2010)

Hmhm. Updatet nicht auf vB4, da gehts auch im Standard. 
Allerdings mega umständlich.


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

Sorry für die vielleicht etwas blöde Frage, aber wen versuchen die Kerle hier zu beeindrucken mit diesem gespielten Über-Zuvorkommen?

So lange sich keine Frau beschwert, gibt es absolut keinen Grund der Administration, die weitaus wichtigeres im Alltag zu tun hat als so nen Furz umzusetzen, sowas zuzumuten.

Tut mir Leid, aber das musste einfach raus.
Man kanns nämlich auch übertreiben.

Es gibt ja inzwischen auch die politisch korrekte Bibel, was mich als Atheist peripher tangiert... aber irgendwie langt man sich schon ab und zu mal an den Schädel.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (15. Februar 2010)

Ich bin kein Schraubenverwechsler gewesen bei mir war zum Schluss schon mal ne schraube zu viel dar aber wen es läuft auch Okay !


----------



## windows (16. Februar 2010)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> also mich störts


Mich auch.
Wir könnten eine Petition schreiben ...



Annabell schrieb:


> Ich finde es blöd, dass es im deutschen immer die weibliche Form mit -in gibt. Wäre einfacher ohne. Wenn man mich nach meiner Berufsbezeichnung fragt, sage ich immer die Form ohne -in. Anfangs unbeabsichtigt, zwischenzeitlich aus Prinzip. Also bitte hier nicht mit -in anfangen. Ich sehe mich durch eine Nichtverwendung des -in nicht diskriminiert.


Och, manno
*schmollend in der Ecke sitz*



Fadi schrieb:


> Es hat sich noch keine beschwert.


Die haben zu viel ANgst vor dir.


----------



## TAZ (16. Februar 2010)

Ist vielleicht am Ende gar nicht mal so verkehrt die Benutzertitel ganz abzuschaffen, und den Beitragszähler gleich mit. Wer was auf dem Kasten hat und wer nicht, merkt man sowieso nach wenigen Sätzen...

just my 2 cents.....


----------



## windows (17. Februar 2010)

TAZ schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht am Ende gar nicht mal so verkehrt die Benutzertitel ganz abzuschaffen, und den Beitragszähler gleich mit. Wer was auf dem Kasten hat und wer nicht, merkt man sowieso nach wenigen Sätzen...
> 
> just my 2 cents.....



Du schielst doch nicht etwa zu mir?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Februar 2010)

Benutzertitel sollten so bleiben wie sie sind, außerdem gibt's hier eh kaum/keine Frauen. Zeitverschwendung für die Admin's. 
Das Forum ist für Ergebnisse da, und nicht zum Flirten! 

mehr Senf gibt's nicht 



mfg Senf


----------



## heartcell (19. Februar 2010)

ich find auch, das die benutzertitel so bleiben sollen, wie sie sind.



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> mehr Senf gibt's nicht
> 
> mfg Senf



jo der einzig ware senf, hier wollen die alle nur born, warum eigentlich?


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Februar 2010)

heartcell schrieb:


> jo der einzig ware senf, hier wollen die alle nur born, warum eigentlich?



Geschmackssache


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (21. Februar 2010)

ich finde die titel hier teilweise ziemlich bescheuert, aber stören tut mich das nicht^^

im nlite forum konnte man die früher glaube ich selbst auswählen, also irgendwas rein schreiben. das wäre doch mal was. würde die lustigsten dinge bei raus kommen.


----------



## joraku (21. Februar 2010)

Und die Mods müssten dauernd korrigieren, weil manche Sachen reinschreiben, die sich in einem offiziellen Forum nicht gehören.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (21. Februar 2010)

joraku schrieb:


> Und die Mods müssten dauernd korrigieren, weil manche Sachen reinschreiben, die sich in einem offiziellen Forum nicht gehören.



dann gibbets dafür halt ordentlich punkte, oder sperre, danach wird der user das nie wieder machen. damals im nlite forum hat es auch geklappt. vielleicht waren da nicht so viele vollpfosten unterwegs wie hier. 

zur not könnte man auch titel zum auswählen bereit stellen, dann wäre für jeden was dabei. z.B. gpu-zerstörer blablabla


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2010)

Es wäre zu schön, wenn Punkte dazu führen würden, dass jemand etwas nie wieder macht 
Die Realität sieht leider anders aus.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (21. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre zu schön, wenn Punkte dazu führen würden, dass jemand etwas nie wieder macht
> Die Realität sieht leider anders aus.


Du hast schon recht. Ich wurde früher oft gepunktet, weil ich öfters zu früh gepusht hab, aber das ist jetzt mittlerweile auch wieder länger her^^

Bei Manchen Leute mag es ja helfen, andere wiederum lernen nie dazu.


----------



## herethic (28. Februar 2010)

Welchen Titel bekommt eigentlich quanti wenn er 20.000 Posts hat?


----------



## killer89 (28. Februar 2010)

Wo wäre denn da der Witz, wenn mans jetzt schon wüsste? Wir werden sehen... wird ja eh nich verraten 

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Februar 2010)

LN2-Spritzer 

Ist doch egal was da dann steht.


----------



## killer89 (28. Februar 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> LN2-Spritzer
> 
> Ist doch egal was da dann steht.


Jawohl Herr Volt-Modder  stimmt aber, ich urteile auch lieber nach der Qualität eines Posts, außerdem is man durch die "kleinen" Titel eh schnell durch.

LN2-Taucher wär aber auch nich schlecht 

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. März 2010)

Kokü-Junkie: 15.000 klingt etwas naja sagen wir bescheiden.

ModerKing fände ich ganz oki.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. März 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> *ModerKing* fände ich ganz oki.


Ja, jemand mit derart vielen Posts dürfte dann auch in der Tat den ganzen Tag vorm PC in Mutters Keller vor sich hin*modern*...


----------



## Rizzard (1. März 2010)

Ich wäre für Spamgott. Bei dieser Anzahl einfach die logische Wahl.


----------



## dot (1. März 2010)

Die Anzahl ist doch relativ gering fuer diesen "Titel". Kenne aus anderen Foren User mit >50.000 Posts. Auszerdem stuft das gefuehlt den Wert der Posts ab und deklariert sie als Spam...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Kenne aus anderen Foren User mit >50.000 Posts.


Ja, mich zum Beispiel


----------



## Ahab (2. März 2010)

Ich finde "KoKü-Junkie" aber auch doof. Wie wärs mit: Chip-Folterknecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

Schlimm ist der Gang vom Gott zum Junkie. 
Wer hat sich das bloß ausgedacht?


----------



## Olstyle (4. März 2010)

Erst fühlt man sich wie ein Gott, dann merkt man dass man doch nur ein Junkie ist. 
Passt doch zur (Posting-)Sucht ganz gut.


----------



## JoxX (5. März 2010)

Bis ich die 50000 Marke geknackt habe, werden noch Jahre vergehen


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (5. März 2010)

Die wirst du bei deinem Tempo niemals knacken!


----------



## Shi (5. März 2010)

Ich schon eher, in so 20 jahren


----------



## Semih91 (5. März 2010)

Ich könnte es auch in 5Jahren schaffen, man muss nur regelmäßig online sein und immer mindestens 10-20 Posts hinterlassen, die auch keine Spams sind, dann ist alles möglich


----------



## windows (7. März 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich könnte es auch in 5Jahren schaffen, man muss nur regelmäßig online sein und immer mindestens 10-20 Posts hinterlassen, *die auch keine Spams sind*, dann ist alles möglich


Jetzt kommen wir zum schwierigen Teil.


----------



## der Türke (10. März 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wir zum schwierigen Teil.



Postings die Sinn ergeben und mit ihnen was anfangen können  wah ?

Das ist echt Schwierig


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (11. März 2010)

Was wollt ihr denn mit den ganzen Posts?? Erwartet ihr von PCGH einen Orden für die meisten Posts? Oder seid ihr einfach nur Posting-Geil???

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## ghostadmin (11. März 2010)

Sag das mal unserem "Spam-Gott".


----------



## Thunderstom (11. März 2010)

Ich finde diese Disskussion auch lustig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2010)

Ich finde, das in diesem Thread so langsam aber sicher nur noch Spam gepostet wird...


----------



## kmf (14. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich finde, das in diesem Thread so langsam aber sicher nur noch Spam gepostet wird...


Wer ist denn hier Mod? 

Dann doch ab damit in die Rumpelkammer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2010)

Das Thema ist hier durchaus im richtigen Bereich des Forums und wenn einige Leute nicht in der Lage sind, die Klappe zu halten, wenn sie nichts zu sagen habe, verschiebe ich eher die (nach draußen), als den Thread.


----------



## Gast1111 (22. März 2010)

*PcghX Ränge*

Hi,
das hier ist nur meine Meinung:
Also ich finde diese Ränge hier wirklich eine Frechheit, denn nur weil ich noch nicht so viel geschrieben habe soll ich ein Schraubenverwechsler sein oder ein Komplett-Pc Käufer?? Besonders ist mir auch aufgefallen das Beiträge von besagten Rängen nicht so erst genommen werden wie die der Leute mit dem Rang Bios-Overclocker etc. Nur weil ich noch nicht so viel geschrieben habe heißt das doch nicht das ich keine Ahnung habe, das ist echt eine Frechheit!


----------



## DarkMo (22. März 2010)

melde dich mal in ne marine forum an. da kannste auch admiral sein, bist aber im forum anfangs auch nur "leichtmatrose" oder "schiffsjunge" oder "deckschrubber". die forenränge ham doch nun wirklich rein garnichts mit der wirklichkeit zu tun, sondern sind nur themenbezogene rangbezeichnungen, die sich eben nur auf die forenaktivität beziehen ><

ihr könnt euch über scheiss aufregen, also echt ma...


----------



## ghostadmin (22. März 2010)

Schreibe mehr sinnvolle Posts und dann hat sich das Problem fast schon von selbst erledigt.


----------



## MKay (22. März 2010)

Nen Orden von PCGH wär schon nett^^
Oder ne beliebtheitsliste mit den belibtesten Threads und den Benutzer mit den Meisten Posts ohne einen einzigen Spam-Post.
Grüße,
-Freakin out MKay
(achja: es fehlt ein Titel: Gesperrt^^, sp jetzt reichts aber)


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. März 2010)

*AW: PcghX Ränge*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Nur weil ich noch nicht so viel geschrieben habe heißt das doch nicht das ich keine Ahnung habe, das ist echt eine Frechheit!


Es wird hier keiner nur wegen seinem Rang ernst genommen.
Sobald du einige sinnvolle Beiträge geschrieben hast, werden die Leute schon merken, was du auf dem Kasten hast (oder auch nicht ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

Ich möchte sogar behaupten, dass einiger der fleißigsten Poster jegliche Kompetenz in einigen ihrer Lieblingsthemen abgesprochen wird 

@MKay: Auch wenn man als Spam bestrafte Posts rausnimmt, sagt die Postingzahl wenig über die Qualitäten eines Nutzers aus. Es gibt z.B. durchaus Leute, die innerhalb von einem Abend in einem Thread 10-20 Posts fabrizieren. Keiner davon ist wirklich Spam, aber andere hätten das gleiche mit einem einzigen Beitrag ausgedrückt. Andere kommen auf ihre Postingzahl, in dem sie beharrlich bei einer Meinung bleiben und die solange wiederholen, bis es der Rest der Welt aufgibt, sie zu korrigieren. (sinnloser Inhalt - aber wir können i.d.R. schlecht einen User deswegen bestrafen, weil er seine Meinung sagt)


----------



## Genghis99 (24. März 2010)

Der Rang "Buchstabenverwechsler" wäre für Viele hier als Dauertitel vorzuziehen.


----------



## Ahab (24. März 2010)

*AW: PcghX Ränge*



Fadi schrieb:


> Es wird hier keiner nur wegen seinem Rang ernst genommen.
> Sobald du einige sinnvolle Beiträge geschrieben hast, werden die Leute schon merken, was du auf dem Kasten hast (oder auch nicht ).



Ganz meine Meinung. Das ist ja wohl klar, dass man selbst beweisen muss, was man drauf hat, damit andere sich ein Bild machen können. Der Benutzertitel sagt doch null aus über die fachlichen Kompetenzen.  Aber wer länger hier ist und auch so viele Posts hat um sich mit "Software Overclocker" oder "Voltmodder" schmücken zu können, bei dem kann man davon ausgehen, dass derjenige nicht erst ein paar Wochen dabei ist. Und wer hier eine Weile mitmacht, regelmäßig News liest und auch mal ein Tagebuch verfasst oder mitverfolgt, der wird zumindest allerhand dazugelernt haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich möchte sogar behaupten, dass einiger  der fleißigsten Poster jegliche Kompetenz in einigen ihrer  Lieblingsthemen abgesprochen wird



Kannst du das nochmal formulieren? Ich versteh kein Wort.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. März 2010)

Die Benutzertitel stehen selbstverständlich nicht für das PC-Wissen des Users und die Beitragszahl sagt nichts über die Qualität derselben aus. Dementsprechend soll sich auch niemand auf viele Beiträge etwas einbilden bzw. den Kopf in den Sand stecken, wenn der eigene Beitragszähler keinen hohen Wert anzeigt.
Es handelt sich lediglich um eine kleine Motivationshilfe um sich aktiv im Forum einzubringen bzw. in letzter Konsequenz einfach um etwas Unterhaltung, weshalb beispielsweise auch noch niemand weiß, welchen Benutzertitel quantenslipstream bei xx.xxx Beiträgen tragen wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ... weshalb beispielsweise auch noch niemand weiß, welchen Benutzertitel quantenslipstream bei xx.xxx Beiträgen tragen wird.


 
Wieso überkommt mich ein Gefühl, dass es doch jemand wissen kann?


----------



## Oliver (24. März 2010)

Wir haben uns damals extra Affen aus dem Zoo ausgeliehen und an die Tastatur gesetzt. Welche Benutzertitel dabei rausgekommen sind, wissen nur die Affen, aber die verraten nichts.


----------



## Whoosaa (24. März 2010)

51 Seiten schon. Haben manche Leute echt nix anderes zu tun, als über Benutzertitel zu philosophieren..? 
Holt euch Hobbies, Leute.


----------



## windows (24. März 2010)

Hi,



Babylon-Ganja schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn mit den ganzen Posts?? Erwartet ihr von PCGH einen Orden für die meisten Posts? Oder seid ihr einfach nur Posting-Geil???
> 
> MfG
> 
> Babylon-Ganja



Beides.

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller den Thread zu schließen?
EDIT: ICh hatte tatsächlich vergessen das der Thread nur zum Beitragsoushen ist, also bitte nicht schließen.

MFG
windows


----------



## Genghis99 (25. März 2010)

Wer will mir mein Hobby über Benutzertitel zu filosofieren (neue Rechtschreibung) verbieten - und warum ? Immer schön an die eigene Nase fassen ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Kannst du das nochmal formulieren? Ich versteh kein Wort.



Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wir hier einige Kandidaten im Forum haben, die zu gewissen Themen regelmäßig ihren Senf dazugeben müssen (man könnte meinen, sie machen nichts anderes. Bis man bemerkt, dass sie mehrere solcher Lieblingsthemen haben), damit aber jedesmal beweisen, dass sie 0 Ahnung von diesem Thema haben.
Solche Leute kommen zwar auf hohe Beitragszahlen, aber niemand mit Erfahrung im Forum würde sagen, dass sie "was aufm Kasten" haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass wir hier einige Kandidaten im Forum haben, die zu gewissen Themen regelmäßig ihren Senf dazugeben müssen (man könnte meinen, sie machen nichts anderes. Bis man bemerkt, dass sie mehrere solcher Lieblingsthemen haben), damit aber jedesmal beweisen, dass sie 0 Ahnung von diesem Thema haben.
> Solche Leute kommen zwar auf hohe Beitragszahlen, aber niemand mit Erfahrung im Forum würde sagen, dass sie "was aufm Kasten" haben.


 
Das ist richtig, da gibts in der Tat einige Kandidaten, auf die das durchaus zutreffen kann. 
Auch wenn ich sie nicht beim Namen nennen würde. 
Aber ob die Abschaffung der Benutzertitel daran was ändert, bezweifel ist doch mal stark.


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Benutzertitel sagen natürlich nichts über das wissen oder können aus  Aber ohne das Ganze wäre es doch auch bescheuert ^^ Manche Foren haben so blöde Sterne oder sonst was.


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

Wenn da schon irgendwas stehen muss, dann irgendwelche lustigen Titel, die absolut nichtssagend sind und mit IT, etc. nichts zu tun haben.

Ich wäre aber, wie schon gesagt, für eine Abschaffung der Titel.

Es gibt hier keinen Primus Inter Pares 

Zumindest sollte es keinen geben...


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2010)

Man könnte ja Benutzertitel gegen Rangbilder austauschen, also sowas wie Sternchen oder kleine PCGHX Logos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Man könnte ja Benutzertitel gegen Rangbilder austauschen, also sowas wie Sternchen oder kleine PCGHX Logos.


 
Wie beim Fußball, alle 5000 Posts ein Stern.


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

Auch das deutet eine Art Rangordnung an und ist daher imho fehl am Platz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2010)

Aber man kann nicht direkt sagen, ob einer nun 1 Post, 4999, 5001 oder 9999 hat.


----------



## Nucleus (27. März 2010)

Mit einem Sterne-System muss man das ja auch gar nicht - A hat nur einen Stern, während B schon drei hat - oder einen goldenen oder schießmichtot.

Dann haben wir das Gleiche wie jetzt in Grün.


----------



## xTr3m3-0lm (27. März 2010)

Benutzertitel sind meiner Meinung nach generell kompletter Schwachsinn. Durch die Dinger kommt es in machen Foren sogar zu Spammern nur damit sie einen "schönen" Benutzertitel haben.


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Man muss aber ja auch für seine Posts belohnt werden....Obwohl ein Benutzertitel einem nichts bringt. Man sollte sie aber nicht abschaffen...ich weis nicht..das gehört einfach zu einem Forum.


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2010)

Belohnen für gute Vielposter? Wie wärs mit einem PCGHX-VIP Forum? 
Gibts auch in anderen Foren, aber ok das geht wohl am Thema vorbei.


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

> PCGHX-VIP Forum



klingt interessant 

BTT: Wieso gibt es hier keine Kekse ?


----------



## herethic (27. März 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich beim HWLuxx mit dem VIP-Forum?

Kommt da jeder rein der 10.000 Beiträge geschrieben hat oder wer seit 3 Jahren registriert ist oder was?

Ich weiß nur das man im cfcnet 'nen Pfund pro Monat zahlen muss um teil des VIP-Forums sein zu dürfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

xTr3m3-0lm schrieb:


> Benutzertitel sind meiner Meinung nach generell kompletter Schwachsinn. Durch die Dinger kommt es in machen Foren sogar zu Spammern nur damit sie einen "schönen" Benutzertitel haben.


 
Dann schau dir mal die Benutzertitel genauer an.
Findest du denn, was nach den Overclockner kommt, wirklich gut?


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Wenn du das KoKü-Junkie meinst ? NEIN !  Was kommt eigentlich danach ?


----------



## McZonk (28. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Was kommt eigentlich danach ?


Wurde hier doch schon x-mal gesagt: Das weiß keiner, da sich die Administration zum Erstellen der Titel Affen aus dem örtlichen Zoo entliehen hat.


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Na dann bin ich aber mal gespannt  quanti dürfte es ja bald wissen oder ?


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wurde hier doch schon x-mal gesagt: Das weiß keiner, da sich die Administration zum Erstellen der Titel Affen aus dem örtlichen Zoo entliehen hat.



Die Admins können aber nachschauen was sie Affen dort eingestellt haben.


----------



## McZonk (28. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Admins können aber nachschauen was sie Affen dort eingestellt haben.


afaik haben das die Affen letzere aber verschlüsselt hinterlegt.
Die Titel sind und bleiben Überraschungen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2010)

Nö, das sollte eher lauten: Die Titel sind und bleiben sinnlos.
Aber ich als Mitglied einer Benutzergruppe muss mir da eigentlich keine Gedanken drüber machen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. März 2010)

Ab 20k ist man dann Hilfsmoderator und kann seine eigenen Beiträge löschen.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2010)

Dann könnte man gleich damit anfangen seinen eigenen Müll zu entfernen. 

Wie wärs eigentlich mit ner Benutzergruppe bei der kein Titel vergeben ist, also leer gelassen ist. ?


----------



## McZonk (28. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie wärs eigentlich mit ner Benutzergruppe bei der kein Titel vergeben ist, also leer gelassen ist. ?


Die Idee ist nett. Ich gebe das mal an die Administration weiter.


----------



## Nucleus (28. März 2010)

Wirklich gute Idee - dieser Gruppe würde ich beitreten


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Aber irgendwas muss da aber auch stehen, ganz leer geht nicht.


----------



## ghostadmin (28. März 2010)

Klar geht ganz leer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Dann zeig doch mal.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2010)

Die Gruppenspezifischen Titel muss ein Admin einstellen. Technisch sollte eine Gruppe mit Platzhalter an der Stelle aber möglich sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Du meinst, das Endergebnis wäre dann eine Gruppe, wie es schon welche gibt (wie Sysprofil User), die dann gar keine Bezeichnung hätte, also ein leere Feld?


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2010)

Die Gruppenbezeichnung gäbe es natürlich, aber der spezielle Benutzertitel für diese Gruppe wäre halt " " .


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Ich wäre immer noch dafür das man sich ein eigenen Benutzertitel einstellen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Dann schlag das doch mal den Admins vor, würde mich interessieren, was die davon halten. 



LOGIC schrieb:


> Ich wäre immer noch dafür das man sich ein eigenen Benutzertitel einstellen kann


 
Nö, ich nicht, bei der Masse der LEute kommt zuviel Blödsinn dabei raus und die Admins sind ewig damit beschäftigt aufzuräumen.
Dann lieber individuelle Titel für "gewichtige" User im Forum.


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Meinst du mein Wunsch ? Aber da würden bestimmt so bescheuerte Titel stehen^^


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

ich hät gern den titel gott.. oder göttlich.. mr. perfect wäre auch noch ok.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann lieber individuelle Titel für "gewichtige" User im Forum.




So uneigennützig, der quantenslipstream..


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Ich dachte da jetzt an Stefan, denn ich bin extrem uneigennützig.


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Achso ich dachte schon du meinst meins  

Mein Titel wäre WomaniZer


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

was hättest du den gern? einstein? quantenhirn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Solange es nicht "gesperrt" ist.


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange es nicht "gesperrt" ist.



das wäre wohl das letzte was wir hier alle sehen wollten


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

naja gebannter einstein auch nicht..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann schlag das doch mal den Admins vor, würde mich interessieren, was die davon halten.



Also eine "nieder mit Benutzernamen"-IG könnte die erste sein, der ich beitrete 
(aber wahrscheinlich darf ich dann meinen Benutzernamen trotzdem nicht dem Gruppenstandard anpassen  )




LOGIC schrieb:


> das wäre wohl das letzte was wir hier alle sehen wollten



"quantenslipstream
gesperrt"
?
*den Kommentar spar ich mir als Mod dann doch lieber*


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also eine "nieder mit Benutzernamen"-IG könnte die erste sein, der ich beitrete
> (aber wahrscheinlich darf ich dann meinen Benutzernamen trotzdem nicht dem Gruppenstandard anpassen  )


 
du hast ja schon deinen Benutzertitel.
Du musst den nur wieder loswerden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "quantenslipstream
> gesperrt"
> ?
> *den Kommentar spar ich mir als Mod dann doch lieber*


 
Immer raus mit den billigen Kommentaren.


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

hey ich weiß noch einen für mich: antiker..


----------



## Semih91 (29. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also eine "nieder mit Benutzernamen"-IG könnte die erste sein, der ich beitrete
> (aber wahrscheinlich darf ich dann meinen Benutzernamen trotzdem nicht dem Gruppenstandard anpassen  )
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also ich würde gerne deins annehmen Ruyven  
Aber schlimmer als gesperrt kann nur noch EMO sein xD


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. März 2010)

Alles, was mit einer zusätzlichen Benutzergruppe verknüpft ist, möchten wir eigentlich vermeiden.
Davon abgesehen: Dieser Thread befindet sich nicht in der Rumpelkammer, weshalb ich dafür plädiere, dass sich die Beiträge inhaltlich auch davon unterscheiden.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> Wir haben uns damals extra Affen aus dem Zoo ausgeliehen und an die Tastatur gesetzt. Welche Benutzertitel dabei rausgekommen sind, wissen nur die Affen, aber die verraten nichts.


 


So schlimm sind die Titel doch gar nicht....

Aber mal sehen was die Affen noch so alles bereit halten....


----------



## Wonderwanda (30. März 2010)

Ich habe mal einen ernstgemeinden Vorschlag: 
Kann man Benutzertitel an das geschlecht anpassen?
Ich finde es als Mädchen bisschen blöd.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2010)

Hatten wir schon. -> Abgelehnt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Wonderwanda schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen ernstgemeinden Vorschlag:
> Kann man Benutzertitel an das geschlecht anpassen?
> Ich finde es als Mädchen bisschen blöd.


 
Die Titel sind als geschlechtsneutral anzusehen. 
Hier wird nicht extra noch überall ein -in angehängt, weils einfach überflüssig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2010)

Wonderwanda schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen ernstgemeinden Vorschlag:
> Kann man Benutzertitel an das geschlecht anpassen?
> Ich finde es als Mädchen bisschen blöd.



Seihe weiter oben:
Der technische Aufwand wäre kaum zu vertreten, de facto wäre eine Verdoppelung der Benutzergruppen nötig und die Einteilung müsste ggf. noch von Hand vorgenommen werden. Bislang hatten wir auch nur ein einzige weibliche Person (dich  ), die sich diesbezüglich gemeldet hat.
(wenn ich an die typische Reaktion typischer Nerds denke: Tarnung ist eh zu empfehlen  )


----------



## DAEF13 (31. März 2010)

Wird die Liste eigentlich noch erweitert?
Quantenslipstream z.B. hat ja "bald" auch die 20k, und 15k ist doch schon das höchste...

Edit: Aber ~30 Beiträge am Tag?
Das ist....  Krank!


----------



## Sash (31. März 2010)

und ich hät gern den titel antiker... wär doch was, so mit 25k beiträgen..


----------



## ghostadmin (31. März 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wird die Liste eigentlich noch erweitert?
> Quantenslipstream z.B. hat ja "bald" auch die 20k, und 15k ist doch schon das höchste...
> 
> Edit: Aber ~30 Beiträge am Tag?
> Das ist....  Krank!



Ja die Liste wird erweitert, dann wenn einer einen neuen Titel erreicht, steht glaub ich schon oft genug im Thread hier. 

Und wenn man viel Zeug schreibt was eigentlich schon da steht, dann ists auch kein Wunder wenn man so viel Posts am Zähler hat....
Edit: Wie man sieht, erreicht man es auch mit sinnlosen und unnötigen Kommentaren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. März 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja die Liste wird erweitert, dann wenn einer einen neuen Titel erreicht, steht glaub ich schon oft genug im Thread hier.
> 
> Und wenn man viel Zeug schreibt was eigentlich schon da steht, dann ists auch kein Wunder wenn man so viel Posts am Zähler hat....


 
Genau wie du das hier bestens unter Beweis stellst.


----------



## DOTL (31. März 2010)

Touche 

Aber nun sollten wir unser nettes Plauderstündchen wieder in die Ruka verlegen


----------



## GPHENOM (6. April 2010)

Ich fände es besser wenn man jemanden bewerten könnte.
Und man so seine Titel erhält.


----------



## LOGIC (6. April 2010)

Das wäre nicht gut, da es bestimmt so Spinner gibt die dann nen scheiß auswählen ^^


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Ich fände es besser wenn man jemanden bewerten könnte.
> Und man so seine Titel erhält.



Da es aber immer wieder Fälle gibt, wo sich zwei User nicht leiden können, werden User nach dieser Methode nur diffamiert.


----------



## LOGIC (6. April 2010)

Und manche stehen darauf andere Leute schlecht zu machen....


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2010)

Und außerdem gibts dann wieder nen User mit nem Zweitaccount der sich dann selbst hochpusht... Hab ich in anderen Foren schon erlebt....
Merke: Grüne Gnubbel sind böse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2010)

Zweitaccounts könnten wir ggf. noch in den Griff bekommen, aber keine Spam-Clique. Wenn man sich anguckt, wieviel Bewertungen der durchschnittliche Thread hier bekommt (<<1), dann reichen sehr wenige Leute, die nach Freundschaft, etc. aus, um ein derartiges System komplett aus der Bahn zu werfen.


----------



## GPHENOM (6. April 2010)

Aber es würde Spamer einschränken die nur Müll in die Threads schreiben.


----------



## Ini (6. April 2010)

Dann muss man eben durchgreifen, so hart es auch klingen mag.

Ich meine jemand in vBulletin zu sperren ist einfach. Man könnte ja für Spam eine Wochensperre einführen neben der Punkte.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. April 2010)

Dann kann man das Forum nach einer Woche auch zusperren wenn man alle Spammer gerecht bestraft. Dann bleiben nur mehr sehr wenige User übrig...


----------



## Ini (6. April 2010)

Es schien doch mal funktioniert zu haben. Eventuell haben manche ja die Einstellung machen zu dürfen was und wie sie es wollen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. April 2010)

Hey Foren-Admins !
Ich will _bitte_ meinen "Titel" selber bestimmen. Bin und bleibe *PC-Selberschrauber*.
Was soll das ?  ?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. April 2010)

Es ist halt nun mal so.
Zu kontrollieren ob ein User jetzt irgendeinen gegen die Forenregeln verstoßenden Titel hat, ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. April 2010)

Hm- unbefriediegend 
Bin nun nicht sooo tiefgreifend mit HTML-Programmierung vertraut, aber so'n "Wortfilter" wäre eine Möglichkeit? 
Ansonsten ist pcgh.de + Forum 1A (keine Schleimerei- zieht eh' nicht)


----------



## ghostadmin (7. April 2010)

Schreib mindestens 251 Posts dann bist du PC-Selbstbauer....


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. April 2010)

Ich arbeite daran...
Dennoch danke


----------



## DarkMo (7. April 2010)

is das dein erstes forum? ^^ sowas gibts in JEDEM forum was ich kenne und sagt nur was über deinen forenacc abern ich über dich aus


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. April 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: So "richtig" intensiv beschäftige ich mich mir Forum erst hier. Learning-by-doing 
Hab' mir gleich das 'richtige' Forum ausgesucht. Für Schrauber eine 'Goldgrube'


----------



## Ini (7. April 2010)

Nicht vergessen dass die Zahl der Posts nichts über den User aussagt, genau so verhält es sich mit dem Titel welcher mit der Postzahl verknüpft ist. 

Sei du selbst und mach dein Ding.  

Und ghostadmin hat Recht, der Aufwand um von hunderten bis tausenden aktiven Usern die Titel auf Konformheit der Forenregeln zu kontrollieren steht in keinem Verhältnis. 

vBulletin bietet einige Möglichkeiten zur Erweiterung des Forums an, welche genau weiß ich leider nicht, zudem wurde ja schon Preis gegeben das Erweiterungen nicht gerne genutzt werden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. April 2010)

Jep.
Werde dann mal weiter durch's Forum stöbern...
See ya.


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hey Foren-Admins !
> Ich will _bitte_ meinen "Titel" selber bestimmen. Bin und bleibe *PC-Selberschrauber*.
> Was soll das ?  ?



Zunächst wäre es mal sehr nett, wenn du hier nicht so wild herum schreien würdest. Wenn man einen Wunsch hat - auch wenn dieser in einem großen Forum absurd ist - sollte man den schon sachlich vorbringen. 13 aufeinander folgende Smileys sind da nicht nur der falsche Weg, sondern bringen dir nächstes Mal eine rote Karte inkl. Strafpunkt ein.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (7. April 2010)

Ich glaube so "negativ" hat er das jetzt nicht gemeint! Aber hast schon recht^^


----------



## joraku (8. April 2010)

Was er mit "ich bin und bleibe" gemeint hat? Vielleicht ein Bug.


----------



## killer89 (8. April 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Zunächst wäre es mal sehr nett, wenn du hier nicht so wild herum schreien würdest. Wenn man einen Wunsch hat - auch wenn dieser in einem großen Forum absurd ist - sollte man den schon sachlich vorbringen. 13 aufeinander folgende Smileys sind da nicht nur der falsche Weg, sondern bringen dir nächstes Mal eine rote Karte inkl. Strafpunkt ein.


"Kinder mitm Willen kriecht wat uppe Brillen!" heißts bei uns.

Aber mal ganz im Ernst, diese Diskussion ist mittlerweile so sinnlos geworden, weil vieles doppelt und dreifach kommt. 

Wer einen "eigenen" Titel haben will, soll einer Interessengemeinschaft beitreten. Dann muss er sich nicht über die Titel wie Schraubenverwechsler ärgern, sondern ist halt, immer Sysprofile-User oder so.

Mir ist es wurstegal, welchen Titel ich hab, ich habs am Anfang auch noch gern mit Spaß gesehen und mich selbst durch den Kakao gezogen. Man sollte durch Kompetenz überzeugen und nicht durch zigtausend Posts oder irgendeinen Titel.

MfG


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. April 2010)

Hmm ich finde die Titel sind schon nützlich, weil z.B einer der 1000 oder 2000 bzw noch mehr Posts hat kann man ja eig davon ausgehen dass er nicht nur irgenwelchen irsinnigen Mist gepostet hat oder so versteht ihr was ich meine ??
MfG -Masterchief-


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2010)

Nö davon kann man nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Nucleus (9. April 2010)

Nein, verstehe ich nicht...

Wenn jemand hauptsächlich spammt, flamet und Dummfug schreibt, kommt der auch auf seine zig Postings, wenn es nicht unterbunden wird.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: da können die Mods noch so gut und zahlreich sein - ganz verhindern kann man es nicht, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung.

Viele Beiträge sind vollkommen sinnlos oder eben sogar inhaltlich falsch und dürfen dennoch nicht moderiert werden, weil sie gegen keine Forenregeln verstoßen.

Deswegen zeigt der Postingzähler nur eines an: die Zahl der Postings, und die ist für deren Inhalt absolut irrelevant.


----------



## Professor Frink (9. April 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Deswegen zeigt der Postingzähler nur eines an: die Zahl der Postings, und die ist für deren Inhalt absolut irrelevant.


bravo !
Das ist die Quintessenz der letzten 10 Seiten und ungezählter Posts. Hiermit könnte man den Fred beschließen !


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Viele Beiträge sind vollkommen sinnlos oder eben sogar inhaltlich falsch und dürfen dennoch nicht moderiert werden, weil sie gegen keine Forenregeln verstoßen.


 
Natürlich können sie moderiert werden.
die Post können gelöscht werden und dann sinkt auch der Post Counter wieder.
Und wenn einer zu oft Dünnsinn schreibt, wird er sicher auch schon mal gesperrt, das verringert ebenfalls die Möglicheit den Post Counter hochzukriegen.


----------



## Professor Frink (9. April 2010)

Ich glaub Nucleus meint, das z.b. Leute die immernoch der Meinung sind, man könnte Taktfrequenzen addieren(multiplizieren ist mir auchschon untergekommen  ) und dies auch posten, dafür net bestraft werden können, nur berichtigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2010)

Aber es steht ja jedem User frei einen Post zu melden und die Meldung entsprechend zu begründen.
Was die Moderation dann daraus macht, ist natürlich eine andere Sache.


----------



## Nucleus (9. April 2010)

Die Moderation löscht im Idealfall aufgrund von Zuwiderhandlungen gegen die Forenregeln.

Genervt-Sein und andere Meinung sind keine solchen Verstöße - auf welcher Basis sollten solche Beiträge also moderiert werden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2010)

Auf Basis, dass sie inhaltlich falsch sind (zumindest bei denen, wo das allgemein offensichtlich ist).


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2010)

Deshalb kann man sie trotzdem nicht einfach löschen und eine Diskussion dazu gehört auch nicht in einen Benutzertitel Thread.


----------



## Semih91 (9. April 2010)

Genau und man sollte auch nicht zu oft die Beiträge melden, da die Mods dann beleidigt und genervt sind, und dich dafür sperren (aus eigener Erfahrung).

Nun B2T!!


----------



## Ini (10. April 2010)

Einige waren anscheinend noch nicht Moderator in einem Forum solch einer Größenordnung. Moderatoren haben meist einen Leitfaden und Regeln an welche sie sich halten müssen. Löschen von unsinnigen Beiträgen weil sie inhaltlich nicht stimmen gibt es da nicht, in solchen Fällen ist es auch die Aufgabe einer Community einander zu helfen und jemanden ruhig und sächlich auf seine Fehler hinzuweisen. 

Wie schon so oft geschrieben wurde, wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt was es zu sagen gibt. Belassen wir es doch erst einmal alles beim Alten. So richtig gestört hat es davor die zeit ja auch niemanden, auch wenn ich dass nur subjektiv beurteilen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Ich bin ja dafür das h_tobi einen eingenen Titel bekommt....

Er ist ja schon fast technischer Berater im Casemod/Tagebücher-Unterforum..^^

Immer hilfsbereit & gute Tips/Tricks auf der Hand...


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2010)

Eigene Titel zu bekommen ist immer so ne Sache. Schließlich wollen dann mehrere so etwas, da sie sich in einer bestimmten Rubrik gut auskennen.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Eigene Titel zu bekommen ist immer so ne Sache. Schließlich wollen dann mehrere so etwas, da sie sich in einer bestimmten Rubrik gut auskennen.


 

Damit hast du schon recht... Aber ich kenn keinen der soviel Einsatz in den genannten Unterforen zeigt wie h_tobi.....


----------



## Klutten (26. April 2010)

Ich muss gerade aufpassen, dass ich mich nicht totlache. Ihr seht es also wirklich als Leistung an, wenn jemand seine >6.000 Beiträge größtenteils durch einfache Bemerkungen in Tagebüchern gemacht hat?


----------



## Sash (26. April 2010)

hm ich hätte gerne fürs nichtstun den titel Antiker, einfach nur weil er mir gefällt.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. April 2010)

ey mach mal net h_tobi runter, obwohl ich dir ja teilweise recht geben muss
°duck und weg°
Nix gegen dich Tobi, Kommies und ratschläge sind in allen Tagebüchern sehr erwünscht und animieren zum weiterschreiben, also ein wichtiger Job !


----------



## Nucleus (26. April 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ich muss gerade aufpassen, dass ich mich nicht totlache. Ihr seht es also wirklich als Leistung an, wenn jemand seine >6.000 Beiträge größtenteils durch einfache Bemerkungen in Tagebüchern gemacht hat?



Natürlich ist das keine Leistung, die zu ehren ist.

Aber so wie Du das darstellst, müsste man fast meinen, Tobi müsste sich schämen...


----------



## Klutten (26. April 2010)

So ist es ja nun nicht. Wenn sich h_tobi am liebsten bei den Tagebüchern aufhält, dann ist das eben so. Jeder hat schließlich Bereiche hier im Forum, die er täglich und gerne besucht. Dafür muss sich niemand schämen - vielmehr ist es extrem lustig, dass man die dort gesammelten Beiträge so weit in die Höhe hebt und dafür Benutzertitel fordert.


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> So ist es ja nun nicht. Wenn sich h_tobi am liebsten bei den Tagebüchern aufhält, dann ist das eben so. Jeder hat schließlich Bereiche hier im Forum, die er täglich und gerne besucht. Dafür muss sich niemand schämen - vielmehr ist es extrem lustig, dass man die dort gesammelten Beiträge so weit in die Höhe hebt und dafür Benutzertitel fordert.


 

Aber du musst dazu auch sagen das h_tobi nicht nur blödes Gewäsch ablässt, sondern seine Ideen/Tipps/Tricks, nenn es wie du willst, sinnvoll und mehr als einmal hilfreich waren, wenn ich mir die Tagebücher so ansehe....


Edit: War ja nur mal eine Idee von mir... Bin auch noch nicht so lange dabei, aber das mit tobi ist mir halt auch extrem aufgefallen....


----------



## b0s (27. April 2010)

Ich finde die Idee gut Mitgliedern, die sich schon lange und immer wieder aktiv, kompetent und freundlich auf bestimmten Gebieten äußern entsprechende Titel zu geben.
Ob jemand sowas verdient hat liest sich selbstverständlich nicht am Post-Counter ab.

Andererseits muss ich bei einem Blick auf die Benutzerliste (sortiert nach Beiträgen) feststellen, dass viele der Leute, die ich als durchweg kompetent und hilfsbereit in Erinnerung habe, ohnehin schon Moderatoren sind -  - womit Sondertitel nur eingeschränkt Sinn machen...


----------



## hempsmoker (27. April 2010)

Für tobi stand mal der Name "Case-Mod-Tagebuch-Stalker" im Raum


----------



## Nucleus (27. April 2010)

In einem anderen großen Forum wurde das damals so gehandhabt, dass alle paar Monate Leute in einem Thread für bestimmte (sinnvolle) Titel vorgeschlagen werden konnten.

So hat die Userschaft geregelt wer "Software-Experte", "Security-Experte", etc. geworden ist, und der Aufwand für die Administration hat sich in Grenzen gehalten.


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2010)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Für tobi stand mal der Name "Case-Mod-Tagebuch-Stalker" im Raum


 

Stimmt..^^ Des würde am besten passen... Der er ist immer überall (meistens zu gleichen Zeit) xD


----------



## Ini (27. April 2010)

Die Frage ist doch aber auch ob die Administration des Forum auch die Lust hat neben den normal anfallenden Aufgaben, solche Spielereien durchzuführen. 

Euch würde auch, ich sage mal, nach mindestens nach 3 Vorgängen des Umbenennens die Lust vergehen, diese Extrawünsche durchzuführen. 

Vorschlag ist Vorschlag, ich kenne ein Verfahren indem Forenwettbewerbe durchgeführt werden, in unterschiedlichen Abständen, je nach dem was anfällt, kann sich der 1. Platz einen Titel für 2 Monate, der 2. Platz einen Titel für 1 Monat etc. aussuchen.

Das Thema ist doch eh durch, soll doch alles beim Alten bleiben.


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2010)

Ich will gar keinen Titel


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2010)

Ich will einen anderen.


----------



## Monsterclock (29. April 2010)

naja das macht nicht viel Sinn, den es gibt keinen offizellen Nachfolgetitel von Kokü-Junkie 
lieber sinnvolle Beiträge


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2010)

Gibts schon, aber die Admins finden es witzig, den für sich zu behalten.


----------



## Chris_ (30. April 2010)

oder tobi bekommt den namen phantom der casemodder


----------



## Nucleus (30. April 2010)

Ich will mich hier ja nicht aufspielen... aber ständiger OT wie in diesem Thread ist der Grund dafür, weshalb manche Leute dann im Feedback-Bereich Threads eröffnen mit Titeln wie "Strafpunkte für einen Witz?!"...


----------



## Broiler (1. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht wäre ne Art danke System gut oder Post-Bewertungen, nur wer was sinnvolles und gutes postet steigt auf^^


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

Kann man nicht mal eine Zusammenfassung dieses Threads schreiben?

Alle zwei Seiten wiederholen sich nämlich die Vorschläge und die Begründungen für und wider.

@Broiler

Das System ist gut gemeint, scheitert aber an Fanboys, Flamewars, pubertierendem, rücksichtslosem und rachsüchtigen Gehabe vieler Forenuser


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Mai 2010)

Broiler schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ne Art danke System gut oder Post-Bewertungen, nur wer was sinnvolles und gutes postet steigt auf^^



Das ist zwar 'ne gute Idee, aber das wäre bei ca. 6000 aktiven Mitgliedern sehr schwer/gar nicht überschaubar 
€dit: Jetzt weiß ich, was du mit Danke-System meinst, *das sollte wirklich mal eingebaut werden!*


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Mai 2010)

Damit kann man sich aber auch selber pushen nur weil man Titelgeil ist....


----------



## herethic (15. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind gespannt


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Und immer noch Junkie.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2010)

Ab welcher Beitragszahl kommt eigentlich der nächste Titel?


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

Über KoKü Junkie gibts nichts mehr 
Oder wollen wir einführen das man ab 20000 Posts Automatisch Moderator wird???


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2010)

Nö, weil nur wenn man 20000 Posts irgendwo hinklatscht, heißt es nicht das man auch automatisch als Moderator geeignet wäre...
Außerdem gäbs dann Spam ohne Ende weil jeder Moderator werden will...


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

Aber selbst wenn man ohne ende spamt braucht man mindestens 2-3 Jahre für 20000 Posts.
Ich habe an meinen 2000 ja schon 1 Jahr gesessen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2010)

Trotzdem hat die Anzahl der Posts nichts mit einem Moderatorposten gemein.
Hier würde wahrscheinlich eher die Hölle zufrieren, als das so mancher nen Moderatortitel bekommen würde.


----------



## Crymes (15. Mai 2010)

Es wäre vielleicht sinvoll, wen man Benutzer bewerten könnte, in anderen Foren gibt es so ein Sterne-Symbol unter dem Benutzertitel.

(War nur mal so nen Vorschlag)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Langsamfalter schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht sinvoll, wen man Benutzer bewerten könnte, in anderen Foren gibt es so ein Sterne-Symbol unter dem Benutzertitel.


 
Dann bewerten sich die Leute gegenseitig oder einer bekommt immer schlechte Bewertugen obwohl er gute Arbeit macht.


----------



## Squatrat (15. Mai 2010)

Man sollte Leute nicht auch noch dafür belohnen das sie kein RL haben. 

Bin aber auch mal gespannt wass quanti jetzt für eine Titel bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

Alles ist beser als Junkie.


----------



## Squatrat (15. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alles ist beser als Junkie.



Wieso? Passt doch zu dir. Nur halt das mit dem Kokü nicht.


----------



## Gamer_95 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bin KoKü und quanti ist dann Junkie, nur Junkie.


----------



## Squatrat (15. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich bin KoKü und quanti ist dann Junkie, nur Junkie.



quanti und junkie reimt sich.


----------



## Klutten (15. Mai 2010)

*Hust* ...driftet nicht wieder in einen Chat ab.


----------



## Klutten (17. Mai 2010)

Aber bitte nicht hier. Offtopic wird gelöscht, wenn es eben nichts mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun hat. 

EDIT:

Der Spaß hat auch mal ein Ende. Der nächste Beitrag dieser Diskussion bringt Punkte.


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2010)

Man könnte auch mehrere Titel zur Auswahl stellen.
(Bei jeder Stufe ca. 2-5).
Weil für mich z.B. ist es nicht zutreffend, wenn man mich als Volt-Modder oder (was wahrscheinlich nie vorkommen wird) als KOKÜ Junkie bezeichnet.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht hier. Offtopic wird gelöscht, wenn es eben nichts mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun hat.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Der Spaß hat auch mal ein Ende. Der nächste Beitrag dieser Diskussion bringt Punkte.


 
Sorry, hab ich total überlesen gehabt. Ging aber auch schlag auf schlag.... 
Kommt nicht wieder vor...

Aber wenn ich das System richtig verstanden habe wäre es ja eine Möglichkeit die Benutzertitel in Rente zu schicken. 



> Man könnte auch mehrere Titel zur Auswahl stellen.
> (Bei jeder Stufe ca. 2-5).
> Weil für mich z.B. ist es nicht zutreffend, wenn man mich als Volt-Modder oder (was wahrscheinlich nie vorkommen wird) als KOKÜ Junkie bezeichnet.


 
Stimmt, die Möglichkeit wär auch nicht schlecht. Wird aber am Aufwand scheitern denk ich....


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2010)

Kann man eigentlich seinen Usernamen ändern?


----------



## kress (19. Mai 2010)

Afaik gibts dafür ein extra Unterforum. Schreibst deinen jetzigen Namen und Wunschnamen rein, dann wird das geändert.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Mai 2010)

Schreibste einen Admin an, der wird dann das für dich erledigen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Mai 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung das pro Stufe immer nur ein Benutztertitel vergeben wird wie bis es bis her ist. Passt einfach am aller besten und verschafft einen Überblick.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Mai 2010)

Ich fände es auch nett wenn man pro Rang/Stufe sich was raussuchen kann. Es muß ja nichts verrücktes sein oder so.


----------



## dot (22. Mai 2010)

Da sich das Thema bezueglich der Benutzertitel schon seit Monaten hier im Kreis dreht, wird der Thread voruebergehend geschlossen bis User x einen neuen Titel "freischaltet".

Edit: Was wohl jetzt passiert ist.


----------



## GPHENOM (16. August 2010)

quanti hat Trockeneisprofi freigeschaltet^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2010)

Wieder mal nicht besonders einfallsreich.

So, eigentlich könnte man hier schon wieder dicht machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> quanti hat Trockeneisprofi freigeschaltet^^


 
Stimmt 
Und bei 40k kommt sicher der nächste, also... auf auf..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. August 2010)

Und irgendwie habe ich die Vermutung, dass er was mit LN2 zu tun haben wird... (bei 60000 folgt dann ggf der LHe-Prophet)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2010)

Hast du denn eine Ahnung, wie viele es schon gibt, bzw. wie weit es schon geht?
Oder muss bei 100k wieder geschlossert werden?


----------



## Two-Face (17. August 2010)

Warum werden da überhaupt dauernd Begriffe aus dem Hardcore-Übertakterbereich hergenommen?

"Postingkönig" für den Top-Poster als "Krone" wäre auch interessant, diesen könnte dann auch theoretisch jemand annehmen, der quantenslipstream überholt. Der hat dann halt die "Krone" verloren, bis er sie wiedererlangt hat.


----------



## Professor Frink (18. August 2010)

Stimmt, immerhin hat unser Quanti mit OC net wirklich viel am Hut. Und ich finde die Abstufung auch doof. Lötkolbengott ist für mich höher als Trockeneisprofi


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum werden da überhaupt dauernd Begriffe aus dem Hardcore-Übertakterbereich hergenommen?


 
Weils halt ein "Extreme" Forum ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> "Postingkönig" für den Top-Poster als "Krone" wäre auch interessant, diesen könnte dann auch theoretisch jemand annehmen, der quantenslipstream überholt. Der hat dann halt die "Krone" verloren, bis er sie wiedererlangt hat.


 
Na ja, "Postingkönig" kling nun echt einfallslos.
Dann sollte der derzeitige Spammeister () halt einen extra Benutzertitel haben.
Jeder, der ganz oben steht, hat einen eigenen Benutzertitel.

Oder man zieht ihm pauschal 20k wieder ab, als wenn das Saftycar rauskommt und das Feld einsammelt, damit alles wieder dichter zusammen ist. 



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Stimmt, immerhin hat unser Quanti mit OC net wirklich viel am Hut. Und ich finde die Abstufung auch doof. Lötkolbengott ist für mich höher als Trockeneisprofi


 
Die neuen Titel sind alle Mist, man muss es einfach mal so knallhart sagen. 
Keine Ahnung, was da noch kommt, aber besser wirds wohl nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was da noch kommt, aber besser wirds wohl nicht.


 
Praktikanten.

Oder Nerds, die 2 Jahre auf Benchentzug waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Wenn irgendwann "Benchmeister" kommt, gehe ich zum Luxx.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine Ahnung, wie viele es schon gibt, bzw. wie weit es schon geht?
> Oder muss bei 100k wieder geschlossert werden?



Mods sind da genauso Ahnungslos, wie alle anderen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwann "Benchmeister" kommt, gehe ich zum Luxx.



*Anregung an Falk: Nächster Benutzertitel bei 26200 Posts: "Benchmeister"*


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Anregung an Falk: Nächster Benutzertitel bei 26200 Posts: "Benchmeister"*


 
Hat leider nicht geklappt. 



<---


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. August 2010)

Sicher? 

*Edit:* Der Thread wird übrigens in Kürze geschlossen und wieder aufgemacht, sobald ein neuer Benutzertitel freigeschaltet wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Sehr witzig. 

Verdammt, dass man sich da nicht wehren kann. 

Aber ich hoffe doch, dass die nächten Benutzertitel endlich mal wieder besser sind als dieser und der letzte. 


Edit:
So, nochmal ein Screen reingepackt, damit man das später auch noch verstehen kann, was Stephan so lustig fand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. August 2010)

Och das war jetzt aber wirklich gemein ;D


----------



## NCphalon (19. August 2010)

Jetz habt ihr quanti aber einen reingewürgt


----------



## McZonk (20. August 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Edit:* Der Thread wird übrigens in Kürze geschlossen und wieder aufgemacht, sobald ein neuer Benutzertitel freigeschaltet wurde.


Der Ankündigung lasse ich jetzt mal Taten folgen, bevor hier in Ruka-Manier noch mehr Mitleid für den _Benchmeister_ gesammelt wird .

Zum nächsten Benutzertitelwechsel schalten wir den Thread dann wieder frei.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. Oktober 2011)

Der mitteilungsfreudige Nutzer quantenslipstream hat über 50.000 gezählte Beiträge erreicht (Zum Glückwunsch-Thread) und dadurch den Benutzertitel "Flüssigstickstoff-Guru" freigeschaltet. Der Thread ist daher für begrenzte Zeit (abhängig von der Spam-Quote) wieder offen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn der nächste Titel?  Oder müsst ihr euch die erst ausdenken?


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2011)

Leider sind seit Lötkolbengott die Ideen ausgegangen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Was ist denn der nächste Titel?  Oder müsst ihr euch die erst ausdenken?


 
Wie wärs mit "Bald Single" macht sicher keine Frau lange mit Quanti sitzt ja doch so die eine oder andere Stunde am PC


----------



## S!lent dob (13. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal GZ Quanti , 
wie wärs bei 100k Posts den Titel "Hardware-Lexikon" einzuführen.
Alternativ wären "Heimatloser" oder "Aus-Knopf-nicht-finder" Aspiranten aus dem hämischen Bereich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Umfrage für die nächste Turbostufe und dem Titel? 75.000 = Bling Bling Master und für 100.000 = PC Papst


----------



## plaGGy (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke ab 100.000 ist ein einfaches "Personal Computer" sicher angebracht


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit: *KI*?
Es glaubt doch sowieso niemand, dass ein normales menschliches Wesen soviel Zeit und Gelegenheit hat, um so oft etwas zu posten. Dafür muss man schon _Megatasking_ beherrschen.


----------



## Uziflator (13. Oktober 2011)

Hardware-Guru, Foren-Gott wäre mal was


----------



## Chrismettal (13. Oktober 2011)

PC würde bei 100.000 vollkommen reichen  KI ist aber auch eine gute Idee


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs mit "der Hausmeister" ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Ist alles besser als "gesperrt".


----------



## plaGGy (13. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit: *KI*?
> Es glaubt doch sowieso niemand, dass ein normales menschliches Wesen soviel Zeit und Gelegenheit hat, um so oft etwas zu posten. Dafür muss man schon _Megatasking_ beherrschen.



In Anlehnung an die göttliche Werbung: "*Megatasker*"


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Oktober 2011)

Wieso nicht gleich "Arbeitsloser"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Stellt sich aber wirklich die Frage, was bei 100k kommt, denn was kann nach Flüssigstickstoff noch kommen?
Helium?


----------



## hazmat (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich schlage "Chuck Norris" vor... 

Oder in Anlehnung an Star Trek ganz einfach "Q"


----------



## milesdavis (13. Oktober 2011)

hazmat schrieb:


> Oder in Anlehnung an Star Trek ganz einfach "Q"


 
Q konnte aber (bei Star Trek) nie jemand leiden


----------



## Dr.Speed (13. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal gegoogelt, was nach Stickstoff den nächst niedrigsten Siedepunkt hat:
-Neon (-246°C) Hab noch nicht gehört, dass jemand damit kühlt
-Wasserstoff (-253°C) etwas explosiv für ein Kühlmittel
-Helium (-269°C) der einzige "realistische" Kandidat

Wie wärs mit: Helium-Pabst o.Ä.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Nö, ab 100k sollte wieder ein "Gott" kommen. 
Denn 100k posten ist doch schon fast "göttlich".


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Oktober 2011)

bei 100k gehts rückwärts oder wieder von vorne mit einer ² hinter dem titel


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Oktober 2011)

Wasserstoff würde zwar nur in Verbindung mit Sauerstoff, bei einem genügend stark ausfallendem Zündfunken, mit einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit verbrennen, 
welches bei diesen relativ niedrigen Temeraturen jedoch sehr unwahrscheinlich ist... 
Wenn doch würde ich zu gern Wissen was gekühlt wurde... 


Ich würde als 100k Titel einfach "42" vorschlagen... 
Alternativen muss ich mir noch einfallen lassen... ^^


----------



## Frosdedje (13. Oktober 2011)

Könnte man für 75000 und 100000 Beträge entsprechende Nutzerränge erstellen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei 75.000 Mac Gyver


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs mit Steve Jobs Anhänger.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit " Foren-Gott"? 
Warum gibt es keine freien Benutzertitel?


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stellt sich aber wirklich die Frage, was bei 100k kommt, denn was kann nach Flüssigstickstoff noch kommen?
> Helium?


Tya es war ja schon die Vermutung, dass nach dem Trockeinsprofi dann LN2 Meister kommt (Flüssigstickstoffguru..) als nächstes kommt dann eine Zwischenstufe und dann Helium denk ich :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

So viel kommt halt dann nicht mehr, Stickstoff ist schon die obere Ecke, noch weiter wird schwer.
Aber ich denke eh, dass der 100k Titel noch nicht feststeht. 
Dauert ja auch noch eine Weile, bis da einer hinkommt.


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Oktober 2011)

So ca. 3 Jahre 
Wenn du nicht wegen Sonnenentzugs oder so vorzeitig stirbst, ansonsten halt länger


----------



## plaGGy (13. Oktober 2011)

Dr.Speed schrieb:


> Hab mal gegoogelt, was nach Stickstoff den nächst niedrigsten Siedepunkt hat:
> -Neon (-246°C) Hab noch nicht gehört, dass jemand damit kühlt
> -Wasserstoff (-253°C) etwas explosiv für ein Kühlmittel
> -Helium (-269°C) der einzige "realistische" Kandidat
> ...



Realistisch ist gut: Klick hier!
Es IST der nächste Schritt^^
Aber halt gefrierbrandgefährlich, so kalt, das halt sogar Reste vom Stickstoff sofort gefieren würden 

Ich denke bei 75k wäre ein einfaches "Mit-Flüssighelium-Kühler" ausreichend


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Oder ab 100k kommt der "Gefrierbrand Experte".


----------



## Kev95 (13. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder ab 100k kommt der "Gefrierbrand Experte".


 Wie wärs mit Silizium-Versteher?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Oktober 2011)

Ist alles nicht einfach.
Der Absturz vom Gott zum Junkie war schon hart.
(Böse Zungen fragen sich, was dabei in der Redaktion für Kraut geraucht wurde, als das entschieden wurde )

Aber nach Profi ist nun der Guru.
Was ist besser als ein Guru?


----------



## JC88 (14. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist alles nicht einfach.
> Der Absturz vom Gott zum Junkie war schon hart.
> (Böse Zungen fragen sich, was dabei in der Redaktion für Kraut geraucht wurde, als das entschieden wurde )
> 
> ...


 
Gott.
Und danach kommt (wieder) der Junkie


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2011)

So ist das halt mit der Internetabhängigkeit.
Erst hält man sich für einen Gott und irgendwann stellt man fest dass man doch nur ein Junkie wie jeder andere ist .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> So ist das halt mit der Internetabhängigkeit.
> Erst hält man sich für einen Gott und irgendwann stellt man fest dass man doch nur ein Junkie wie jeder andere ist .



Umgekehrt aber auch wenn der High ist

Ab 100.000 vielleicht das Kühler Orakel


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre für ein schlichtes "_DER_ User"


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs mit Phrasendrescher


----------



## Skysnake (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs mit "Humanoider Post-Generator" ? 

Also wenn wir bei Kühlung bleiben, dann würde ich auch was mit Helium erst mal nehmen. Also so was wie:

Flüssighelium-Bencher
Heliumschleuder

oder sonst was

Danach wäre "Sub-Zero Freak" wohl passend. Ist halt gar nicht zu erreichen, und passt zu der hohen Post-Anzahl, die eigentlich auch nicht zu schaffen ist


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Oktober 2011)

Naja am besten passt wohl:
"Reallife?" Oder
"Link bitte"


----------



## Memphys (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich fände "quantenslipstream" zu seinen Ehren bei 100k nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (16. Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs mit [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wolfgang Ketterle-User oder Dave Pritchard-User[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] zu Ehren die beiden Physiker.Sie erzeugten mit Natrium-Atomen die[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]tiefsten jemals erreichten Temperaturen - und näherten sich
damit dem absoluten Nullpunkt bis auf ein halbes Milliardstel
Grad an.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quelle: http://cua.mit.edu/ketterle_group/Press/press_picokelvin/ORF%20ON%20Science%20-%20Temperaturweltrekord_%20Dem%20absoluten%20Nullpunkt%20so%20nah%20wie%20nie.pdf
[/FONT]


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich wär für "Kellerkind" ;D


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

Bei 100k muss was echt geiles her 

Chuck Norris vielleicht  Den das bekommt sonst keiner hin


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

oder Hans Sarpei ^^


----------



## Major Lorne (17. Oktober 2011)

Ab 100.000 Posts sollte ein spezieller Titel folgen. So viele werden die 100.000 sicher nicht erreichen. Ich glaube nicht dass es in Deutschland überhaupt schon welche gibt, die so viele Posts in einem Hardware Forum haben. 
Daher sollte man das schon honorieren.


----------



## HAWX (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es mit "Foren-Mutter"?


----------



## Skysnake (17. Oktober 2011)

"Master of Spam"



Oder wie wäre es mit:

"Und Sie nannten Ihn "
und dann kommt ja der Nutzertitel =


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. Oktober 2011)

finde wenn man mal so ab die 20000-30000 rum hat, also wirklich was das nicht viele haben/schaffen, sollte man sich selber einen Titel geben/aussuchen dürfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

Dann kannst du dir einen der bestehenden Benutzertitel aussuchen, der bleibt dann.


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Oktober 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit "Foren-Mutter"?


Mutter? Wirklich?  Das könnte zu Missverständnissen führen und zu Spam auf Quantis Pinnwand führen


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Oktober 2011)

@Wa1: Dann ebend Foren-Vater, was aber sch.. klingt. Foren-*Gott* wär doch was feines
Afaik kann Falk sich die Titel ja auch selbst vergeben, warum wird Quanti diese Funktion nicht einfach freigeschaltet? - dann hätte man öfter was zu lachen schätz ich mal


----------



## Da_Obst (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, hört sich gut an... C:
Ab 100k Posts wärs schon nett sowas ermöglicht zu bekommen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit "Beyond the Counter"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2011)

In dem anderen Forum wo gelegendlich noch unterwegs bin, konnte man ab 5000 Posts den Titel selbst vergeben. Gut es war nicht so groß wie dieses aber auch kein Unbekanntes


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2011)

5000 sind aber recht wenig.
Ist denn da nicht viel los?


----------



## HAWX (17. Oktober 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:
			
		

> Afaik kann Falk sich die Titel ja auch selbst vergeben, warum wird Quanti diese Funktion nicht einfach freigeschaltet? - dann hätte man öfter was zu lachen schätz ich mal



Find ich gut die Idee 
Bei 100K geht das in Ordnung meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 5000 sind aber recht wenig.
> Ist denn da nicht viel los?


 
Da war man mit ca 15 Posts schon gut dabei pro Tag. Vor der 1. Accountlöschung hatte ich in knapp 3 Jahren ca 6800 Beiträge. Jetzt stehen so 3500 Beiträge


----------



## wheeler (17. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre HAL 2000 (oder war es HAL 1000?)


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2011)

Oder einfach "quantenslipstream", dann macht die 100K sicher kein zweiter.


----------



## hazmat (18. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Oder einfach "quantenslipstream", dann macht die 100K sicher kein zweiter.


Ja genau... ab 99999 Posts nur noch in der RuKa weitermachen... 

Ich würd auf die Softwareebene gehen. Da ist sicher noch Steigerungspotential...
sowas wie KI-Programmierer oder SAP-Versteher...


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2011)

In einem Hardwareforum die Software über die Hardware stellen?! Ich denke nicht  .


----------



## OctoCore (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie wäre es dann mit "Positronen-Gehirn"? 
_In memoriam Isaac Asimov._


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In einem Hardwareforum die Software über die Hardware stellen?! Ich denke nicht  .


Wie willst du denn ohne Software die Hardware testen? 

PCGH-Spambot wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Oktober 2011)

Mim Oszi


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In einem Hardwareforum die Software über die Hardware stellen?! Ich denke nicht  .


Es gibts ja hier auch Leute die ihre Software overclocken (Weiß der Geier wie) (Software-Overclocker) 
Und den guten, alten Biosübertakter gibts auch (Wie übertaktet man sein Bios? )


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2011)

Das BIOS übertaktet man mit UEFI. 

Wie wärs mit LC-NT-Verwender? Was gefährlicheres gibt's ja nicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie bekommt man eigentlich den Benutzertitel _PCGH-Community-Veteran?

_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2011)

Den kann man bekommen in dem man zb der entsprechenden Gruppe beitritt


----------



## hazmat (19. Oktober 2011)

Du musst der Benutzergruppe beitreten und dann kannst du dir den einrichten.

Edit: Der Doc war schneller...


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Den kann man bekommen in dem man zb der  entsprechenden  Gruppe  beitritt


 
Wieso sind diese fünf Gruppen eigentlich extra aufgeführt? Über die Suchfunktion, mit der ich eine bestimmten Gruppe finden kann, bekomme ich keine Treffer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, da musst du mal einen Admin fragen, wieso es den "PCGH Veteranen" gibt.
Bei dem Sys Profil User kann ich es verstehen, auch wenn ich das albern finde.
Wenn einer sein Sys Bild in die Signatur packen will, soll er das machen, wozu muss man dazu einer Benutzergruppe beitreten?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2011)

Die PCGH und Lookbeyond Gruppen gab es halt als "Entschuldigung" dafür dass die Foren im PCGHX aufgegangen sind. Dass man da heute noch beitreten kann und sich so mittlerweile Leute als "Veteran" auszeichnen obwohl sie vor PCGHX Zeiten noch gar nicht alleine ins Internet durften macht es imho leider eher lächerlich.

HWbot, F@H und Sysprofile schalten entsprechende Bild-Signaturen frei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die PCGH und Lookbeyond Gruppen gab es halt als "Entschuldigung" dafür dass die Foren im PCGHX aufgegangen sind. Dass man da heute noch beitreten kann und sich so mittlerweile Leute als "Veteran" auszeichnen obwohl sie vor PCGHX Zeiten noch gar nicht alleine ins Internet durften macht es imho leider eher lächerlich.



Jep, exakt, man könnte mal überlegen, ob das noch zeitgemäß ist oder ob man nicht mal eine neue Benutzergruppe einfügen könnte, und dafür dann die anderen streichen.
Oder noch besser den Kram entsorgen.



Olstyle schrieb:


> HWbot, F@H und Sysprofile schalten entsprechende Bild-Signaturen frei.



Ja, schon klar, aber das müsste doch auch nicht sein.
Jeder könnte doch ein entsprechendes Bild einfügen, wenn er das will (also nur eins, nicht alle drei auf mal), dazu muss man doch nicht extra beitreten.
Das ist doch meiner Meinung nach einfach nur willkürlich.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Oktober 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die PCGH und Lookbeyond Gruppen gab es halt als "Entschuldigung" dafür dass die Foren im PCGHX aufgegangen sind. Dass man da heute noch beitreten kann und sich so mittlerweile Leute als "Veteran" auszeichnen obwohl sie vor PCGHX Zeiten noch gar nicht alleine ins Internet durften macht es imho leider eher lächerlich.
> 
> HWbot, F@H und Sysprofile schalten entsprechende Bild-Signaturen frei.


Jap ist seltsam, gibt viele Leute hier die den HWBot Titel, Sysprofil und PCGH Veteran nutzen, obwohl sie bei keinem der 3 registriert sind/waren geschweige denn aktiv..


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ab 100k kommt der "Gefrierbrand Experte".



Made my Day xD so geil xD schmeiß mich weg ...


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Oktober 2011)

Oder "The Computer Man" bzw. "Developer"  
(Youtube hilft )


----------



## ACDSee (22. Oktober 2011)

Mit 100K Posts ist man an allem existierenden im Forum beteiligt (außer Marktplatz, ist klar).
Ein konsequenter Rang wäre daher "Entität".


----------



## JackOnell (5. Januar 2012)

Wo kommt eigendlich der Titel "PCGH-Community-Veteran" her


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

Aus der zugehörigen Benutzergruppe, die von Leuten gegründet wurde, die die Schließung der PCGH-Community zugunsten von PCGHX scharf kritisierten.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

Und wo kann man die Benutzergruppen einsehen, bzw die Mitglieder sehen?

Ich sehe bei mir im Kontrollzentrum die Benutzergruppen aber kann die nicht anklicken. Nur ein oder austreten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

Du gehts oben unter "Community" auf "Gruppen". Zumindest ich kann dann alles mögliche anklicken und afaik ist das keine Mod-Spezialität.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

Ja ok, das habe ich gefunden. Nur kann man das nicht filtern. Z.B. das nur erstmal die Gruppen angezeigt werden in denen ich drin bin.
Es gibt noch "Meine Gruppen" aber nur wenn man selber eine aufgemacht hat.
Verstehe nicht warum das im "Kontrollzentrum" nicht geht.


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Januar 2012)

Es ist eigentlich so, dass die einzelnen Gruppen jeweils auch einen "Sinn" haben, z.B ist die Gruppe PCGH-Community-Veteran auch für diese gedacht (Also die, die im alten PCG(H)/Computec Forum aktiv waren)


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

Wie die haben auch noch einen Sinn? Ich dachte "klickste einfach mal drauf, das hört sich cool an im Titel".

Habe das nur mal probehalber gemacht!


----------



## JackOnell (6. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eigentlich so, dass die einzelnen Gruppen jeweils auch einen "Sinn" haben, z.B ist die Gruppe PCGH-Community-Veteran auch für diese gedacht (Also die, die im alten PCG(H)/Computec Forum aktiv waren)



Aus welchem Jahr war das Forum ?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2012)

Dieses hier ist aus 2007, wurde aber erst ein Jahr später(?) zum offiziellen PCGH Forum. Das andere war gleichbedeutend mit der Hardwareabteilung von pcgames.de und hatte seinen letzten Relaunch(nicht die Eröffnung!) afair 2001 gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

Kann man auch ab einer bestimmten Beitragszahl den Titel frei wählen?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2012)

Nein.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

Naja, egal. Man kann ja zumindest von bestimmten Benutzergrupen den Titel übernehmen.
Geht das bei jeder Benutzergruppe oder nur welche die Kategorien haben?

Sorry, für die Fragen aber das interessiert mich jetzt mal.


----------



## jensi251 (6. Januar 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren,
denn diese Titel wie Software Overcklocker finde ich nicht wirklich "gut".


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2012)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren,
> denn diese Titel wie Software Overcklocker finde ich nicht wirklich "gut".


 
Dann musst du mehr posten. Ab 2500 bist du Bios Overclocker.


----------



## jensi251 (6. Januar 2012)

Das weiß ich auch.
Aber ich meinte sowas wie Veteran oder so hört sich besser an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2012)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch.
> Aber ich meinte sowas wie Veteran oder so hört sich besser an.


 
Veteran wäre aber eher was für Leute die schon lange im Forum aktiv wären. Jedes Forum hat halt andere Titel zu vergeben. Sei froh das es nicht Hardware - Griller oder ähnliche Titel gibt


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

"Computer-Tod"


----------



## jensi251 (6. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Veteran wäre aber eher was für Leute die schon lange im Forum aktiv wären. Jedes Forum hat halt andere Titel zu vergeben. Sei froh das es nicht Hardware - Griller oder ähnliche Titel gibt


 Ich bin aber immer noch lieber Overcklocker als Lötkolbengott.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2012)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber immer noch lieber Overcklocker als Lötkolbengott.



Der ist eh schon fast Geschichte


----------



## Apfelkuchen (6. Januar 2012)

Naja, vom Gott zum Junkie... halte ich nicht für die größte Verbesserung


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Januar 2012)

kann man die Liste der Benutzertitel und die Beiträge dazu eigendlich irgendwo einsehen?


----------



## Isrian (7. Januar 2012)

Schau mal den ersten Post dieses Threads an.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2012)

Man sollte auch mal einen "Unter-Benutzertitel" einführen, quasi ein Anzeige wie aktiv jemand ist.
Wenn jemand extrem viele Beiträge in einer gewisser Zeit schreibt könnte man ihn "Spambot" anheften, oder wen jemand extrem wenig schreibt als "Technikfeind" bezeichnen. 
Wäre doch auch ne nette Idee.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2012)

So eine Aktivitätsgeschichte hatte es schon gegeben


----------



## Falk (9. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So eine Aktivitätsgeschichte hatte es schon gegeben


 
Ja, und sie hat nicht so funktioniert, wie wir uns das vorgestellt hatten, sodass sie wieder rausgeflogen ist. Eigentlich sollte ein Forum auch nicht davon getragen werden, wie viele Beiträge jemand hat, sondern davon, welche Qualität ein einzelner Beitrag hat. Ob etwas von jemandem mit 10 oder 10.000 Postings verfasst wurde ist ja erst einmal egal...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2012)

Aha, ist also schief gegangen wie das Punkte System was kürzlich wieder abgeschafft wurde.
Tja manchmal ist eben weniger mehr


----------



## Olstyle (9. Januar 2012)

Es WAR das Punktesystem  .


----------



## ScyX (13. Januar 2012)

Sollte ich irgendwann 50.000 Posts erreichen bitte ich um eine persönliche Glückwunschkarte!


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2012)

Am Besten sollte die jetzt schon geschrieben werden und in eine Zeitkapsel wandern. Wenn du in dem Tempo weitermachst (Glückwunsch zum 100sten), schreiben wir dann das Jahr 2220.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Kommt ab 100.000 Posts der Titel "_Account wird gelöscht_"?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt ab 100.000 Posts der Titel "_Account wird gelöscht_"?


 
Laut meiner Info muss sich, wenn jemand die 100.000 Posts schafft, das gesammte PCGHX Modoeratoren Team dein Gesicht auf den Arsch Tetovieren lassen!!!


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Laut meiner Info muss sich, wenn jemand die 100.000 Posts schafft, das gesammte PCGHX Modoeratoren Team dein Gesicht auf den Arsch Tetovieren lassen!!!


 hahahaha thx man

you made my day XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Januar 2012)

Der erste 100k User kriegt ein Preis für sein Lebenswerk.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Januar 2012)

Bei 100.000 Posts muss man wieder bei null anfangen 
Also in einigen Monaten wird quantenslipstream wieder bei Null starten müssen


----------



## dj*viper (18. Januar 2012)

dachte ab 100.000 post wird rückwärts gezählt...


----------



## Rizoma (18. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der erste 100k User kriegt ein Preis für sein Lebenswerk.


ne der erste user der 100k hat bekommt den Admin Status hier auf dem Board dummerweise geht der zahler nur bis 99.999


----------



## Oliver (19. Januar 2012)

Ab 100k Postings kostet jeder weitere 5 Cent, um die Kosten für Speicherbedarf und Hardware-Upgrade zu amortisieren


----------



## Rizoma (19. Januar 2012)

quanti fange schon mal an Lotto zu spielen damit du dir das demnächst auch leisten kannst hier zu Posten


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Ich übernehme einfach die Aktienmehrheit von Computec, dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Januar 2012)

Nur dumm dass die Teil von Marquardt Media sind. Wenn du dich da mal nicht verschluckst.
Aber ok, dafür ist dann auch der polnische Playboy dabei .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2012)

Naja, gibt auch noch reine ctec-Aktien (wenn auch keine freien 50%), aber vor allen Dingen hätte er dann die Cosmopolitan am Hals, lange vorm Playboy


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur dumm dass die Teil von Marquardt Media sind. Wenn du dich da mal nicht verschluckst.
> Aber ok, dafür ist dann auch der polnische Playboy dabei .


 
Ich kenne die Aktienmehrheiten und ich weiß, auf wessen Hausdach ich mit meinem Hubschrauber landen muss, wenn ich den Schuppen einkassieren will. 
Gordon Gekko greift mir finanziell unter die Arme.


----------



## killer89 (19. Januar 2012)

ab 100k hat man Prestige I erreicht und muss wieder bei 0 anfangen 

MfG


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Januar 2012)

Und bei 200k kommt das CIA vorbei um die Beweise zu vernichten.


----------



## milesdavis (19. Januar 2012)

ich wüsste gern, wer die meisten postings hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

milesdavis schrieb:


> ich wüsste gern, wer die meisten postings hat...


 
Auf der Welt?
Nur in Deutschland?
Nur in einem Hardwareforum in Deutschland?

Etwas genauer wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. Januar 2012)

Wer könnte das bloß sein


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wer könnte das bloß sein



Chuck Norris! Er schreibt in bis jetzt jedem entstandenen Thread 1 Post der alle anderen Posts überflüssig macht aber man kann seine Posts nicht sehen weil Qunati sonst Arbeitslos wäre.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

milesdavis schrieb:


> ich wüsste gern, wer die meisten postings hat...



Benutzerliste - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Wer,  wann,  wo wird man eigentlich PCGH-Community Veteran? Und warum? Und überhaupt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn du so weiter machst Softy hast du in einigen Monaten quantenslipstream eingeholt


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wer,  wann,  wo wird man eigentlich PCGH-Community Veteran? Und warum? Und überhaupt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das ist einer der Benutzertitel, die du selbst aussuchen kannst.
Schau mal in dein Kontrollzentrum, unter "Benutzergruppen" findest du alle, die du auswählen kannst.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

Ah, das ist ja... toll.  Was ist denn ein Ex-Lookbeyond-Member?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst Softy hast du in einigen Monaten quantenslipstream eingeholt



Nur mit fleißig Doppelposts. 

edit: Ach verdammt.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, das ist ja... toll.  Was ist denn ein Ex-Lookbeyond-Member?



Verstehe auch nicht wieso Ex. Die Seite gibt es immernoch. 
Btw: www.gidf.de


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Btw: Google ist dein Freund



Tja, da siehst Du, wie ich auf so viele Posts komme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Nur mit fleißig Doppelposts.



Frag doch mal, ob die Admins deine 10 Accounts zusammenlegen können, damit die Posts addiert werden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2012)

@quanti
Für dich wäre doch der Benutzertitel "PCGH-Community Veteran" wie geschaffen, der hat niemand mehr verdient als du, wenn man die Anzahl der Posts als Grund annimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Januar 2012)

Der war aber eben für das PCGH Forum gedacht, das hier ist das PCGH Extreme Forum.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Naja, gibt auch noch reine ctec-Aktien (wenn auch keine freien 50%), aber vor allen Dingen hätte er dann die Cosmopolitan am Hals, lange vorm Playboy


Es würden ja schon 25% + eine Aktie reichen, damit er bei einer Sperre Veto einlegen kann.


----------



## Delious (20. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ah, das ist ja... toll.  Was ist denn ein Ex-Lookbeyond-Member?


 
Das ist das ehemalige offizielle AMD Forum und hieß damals noch Athlon.de


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

OK, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> OK, danke für die Aufklärung.



Selber gidf.de vorschlagen  aber wenn man es mal selber vor den latz bekommt nicht nutzen was!


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

Kokü-Junkies LASSEN googeln.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Kokü-Junkies LASSEN googeln.



Faule Sau! 
Was darf sich Qunati dann gefallen lassen? Abos von Abonnenten ablurksen? 
Wieso darf man sich keine eigenen Titel Schreiben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Kokü-Junkies LASSEN googeln.



Ab einer gewissen Postingszahl bekommt man den Ehrenbürger für das Schlaraffenland. Dort fliegen einem die gebratenen Tauben in den Mund.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Februar 2012)

Habe ich was nicht mitbekommen, ist "Gesperrt" jetzt ein neuer Rang den man sich aussuchen kann 
Ist mir bei *quantenslipstream* und *Softy *aufgefallen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy.html


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Februar 2012)

Frag ich mich auch grad, was zum Henker ist da los? o.O
Extrem späte 500 Punkte Verwarnung wegen Spam?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

Haben gespammt:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4470-quantenslipstream-with-53957-softy.html
Steht doch sogar auf deren Pinnwänder,


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Februar 2012)

Von der Liste sind sie auch weg Benutzerliste - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
Scheint ziemlich endgültig zu sein die sperre...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2012)

Moderative Maßnahmen sind eine Sache zwischen der Moderation und den moderierten. In dem Fall lässt sich somit nur sagen, dass sie keinen neuen Benutzertitel haben, sondern vorrübergehend den altbekannten dieses Namens. Mehr müsst ihr sie selbst fragen, wenn sie wieder da sind.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderative Maßnahmen sind eine Sache zwischen der Moderation und den moderierten. In dem Fall lässt sich somit nur sagen, dass sie keinen neuen Benutzertitel haben, sondern vorrübergehend den altbekannten dieses Namens. Mehr müsst ihr sie selbst fragen, wenn sie wieder da sind.


 Das beduetet das sie nicht für immer gesperrt sind sondern max. 6 Monate.


----------



## killer89 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hab sowieso nie verstanden, wie man so viel Zeit damit verbringen kann hier zu posten, das war ja quasi 24/7 - keine Freunde oder andere Interessen?

Bei der Gelegenheit: Hat einer ne Ahnung, wo Stefan Payne geblieben ist?

MfG


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Februar 2012)

Kein Softy mehr da 

Und was machen jetzt all jene, die nach einer guten Zusammenstellung suchen, und keine finden?
Und wie soll Quanti so lange überleben, ohne zu Spammen? Das kann man doch den anderen Foren nicht antun 

Nein Spaß, ich hoffe sie kommen bald wieder, vor allem Softy war ein sehr hilfsbereite und netter Spammer


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit: Hat einer ne Ahnung, wo Stefan Payne geblieben ist?


Ist jetzt für BeQuiet mit Mitarbeiteraccount online.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das beduetet das sie nicht für immer gesperrt sind sondern max. 6 Monate.


 
Die Software lässt befristete Sperren bis zwei Jahre zu 
Aber ich denke, soviel kann ich verraten: Es ist merklich weniger.


----------



## batmaan (5. Februar 2012)

heißt das, dass die beiden nur unsinn geschrieben haben?


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. Februar 2012)

Hinzu kam wohl auch Verabredung zu aktivem Spamming...


----------



## batmaan (5. Februar 2012)

diese Spams waren doch trotzdem alle hilfreich. Ich dachte, dass wäre nur Ironie, dass sie das "Spam" nennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

Ich wiederhole:
Moderative Angelegenheiten sind nichts für Dritte und es werden keine Aussagen zu Details gemacht.

Desweiteren weise ich darauf hin, dass das hier ein Thread zu Benutzertiteln ist.


----------



## batmaan (5. Februar 2012)

Worum gehts denn hier eigentlich? Nur ab wie vielen Post man was ist?


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehe die Post Anzahl nicht ab der man ein neuen Titel bekommt.
Hat das ein System?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Worum gehts denn hier eigentlich? Nur ab wie vielen Post man was ist?


 
Im Grunde schon...
Und wer mit seinem Titel nicht zufrieden ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch noch einmal das Startpost des Threads durchlesen, in dem ihr hier postet


----------



## batmaan (5. Februar 2012)

da steht leider nur, ab wie viel Beiträgen man welchen Titel hat


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. Februar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> da steht leider nur, ab wie viel Beiträgen man welchen Titel hat


Die Frage hast Du Dir gerade beantwortet .


----------



## batmaan (5. Februar 2012)

na Gut, ich verstehe es den Sinn jetzt zwar nicht, aber man muss im Leben nicht alles verstehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2012)

Es soll ja zb auch ein Ansporn sein mehr Beiträge zu schreiben, womit natürlich gute gemeint sind


----------



## batmaan (5. Februar 2012)

achso. Ich habe die Titel nie als Ansporn gesehen, etwas zu schreiben. Aber na gut. Wie kann man aber 80 Seiten zu dem Thema schreieben


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Februar 2012)

Indem immer wieder die selben Fragen gestellt werden.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Februar 2012)

Deswegen war dieser Thread auch mal geschlossen bevor quanti 50.000 Beiträge hatte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderative Maßnahmen sind eine Sache zwischen der Moderation und den moderierten.


 
Das würde aber bedeuten, dass ein Dialog zustande bekommen ist. 
Von einem Dialog habe ich nichts gesehen, war eher ein Monolog.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Februar 2012)

Willkommen zurück


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Der mitteilungsfreudige Nutzer quantenslipstream hat über 50.000 gezählte Beiträge erreicht (Zum Glückwunsch-Thread) und dadurch den Benutzertitel "Flüssigstickstoff-Guru" freigeschaltet. Der Thread ist daher für begrenzte Zeit (abhängig von der Spam-Quote) wieder offen.


 
Da der Thread immer noch offen ist, nutze ich ihn mal für weitere Vorschläge, die mir heute spontan gekommen sind:
- "Grafikkartenbäcker"
- "*nix Könner"
(letzteren könnte natürlich auch irgendwann mal eine Usergruppe entsprechend qualifizierter Personen für sich verlangen)


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Februar 2012)

Grafikkartenbäcker gefällt mir 
alternativ auch Hardwarebäcker


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2012)

neben Hardwarebäcker sind für mich sind folgende Titel eine Überlegung wert:

- Coldbug
- Helium-Bencher


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. März 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Deswegen war dieser Thread auch mal geschlossen bevor quanti 50.000 Beiträge hatte.


 
Wer ist quantenslipstream???

Super als Titel fände ich auc

Super Modder

PCGHX Nerd

Nerd (engl. für Langweiler, Sonderling, Streber, Außenseiter, Fachidiot)


----------



## Malkav85 (4. März 2012)

Bitte kein OT Spam, danke.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. März 2012)

Wie wäre es mal wenn man die Benutzertitel allesamt austauschen bzw leicht abändern würde, ich wäre dafür.
Oder das man dann aus zwei Benutzertiteln wählen kann, anstatt wie jetzt nur einen.

Ich habe auch Vorschläge für neue Benutzertitel, zb :
•Hardwaregott
•OC-Experte
•WaKü-Extrem
•Makro-User


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

Wie wäre es wenn man ab xxx Postings seinen Titel selbst gestalten könnte?


----------



## killer89 (5. März 2012)

Schön, wie sich diese Diskussion im Kreis dreht... das Thema mit dem eigenen Titel hatten wir auch schon x-Mal -.-

MfG

edit: macht doch bitte einfach dicht, bis die nächste Stufe geschafft ist


----------



## Rizzard (5. März 2012)

Ich finde den Titel Kokü-Junkie sehr dämlich. Hoffentlich wird der irgend wann mal abgeändert.


----------



## jensi251 (5. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn man ab xxx Postings seinen Titel selbst gestalten könnte?


 Das wäre gut. Aber wo soll das anfangen?? 100k??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Das wäre gut. Aber wo soll das anfangen?? 100k??


 
Schaue mal in die Hitliste, da sind ja nur Minderheiten wirklich mehr schaffen würden wie ca 10k. Ob man jetzt 15k, 20k oder 25k wäre ja egal. Ich persönlich würde es als Dank sehen an die Member die sich entsprechend einbringen.



> Schön, wie sich diese Diskussion im Kreis dreht... das Thema mit dem eigenen Titel hatten wir auch schon x-Mal -.-


 
killer89, Entschuldigung das ich so frei war das Thema einfach aufzugreifen


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2012)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Das wäre gut. Aber wo soll das anfangen?? 100k??


 
Und wo willst du die Grenze an selbst gewählten Benutzernamen setzen?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Ich beantrage hiermit die Änderung des Benutzertitels "Kokü-Junkie" in "Kompressorkühlungs-Spezialist", weil ich ständig gefragt werde, was Kokü bedeuten soll  

Allzulange bin ich ja (zum Glück) nicht mehr Kokü-Junkie, aber ich tue das hier für den Doc


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2012)

Einige denke bestimmt das es Kompaktkühlung heißt. 
Da sie nichts anderes kenne.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

Danke der Besorgnis, Herr Kollege. Vielleicht hätte es Freak, Fanatiker oder Süchtiger eher getroffen. Von mir aus könnte dort auch Flusensieb stehen. Ich glaube trotzdem nicht an eine Änderung der bestehenden Titel und was als nächstes kommt steht ja in den Sternen ( vielleicht ja doch die freie Titelwahl? )


----------



## jo214 (5. März 2012)

es sollte der rang " Forum-Legende" oder " Hardware-Games Legende" eingeführt werden wenn ich mir von manchen leuten die beitragszahlen angucke denn kann ich einfach nur mein hut davor ziehen


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2012)

Wobei man aber auch anmerken sollte dass eine hohe Anzahl von Posts nur eingeschränkt eine Aussage über den "Legendenstatus" macht. Wenn man beispielsweise in 30 Bereichen Aktiv ist und meist kleine Postings schreibt so hat man wesentlich schneller eine hohe Anzahl da stehen als wenn man in einigen wenigen Bereichen detailliertere und damit auch weit größere Popstings schreibt.

Wenn ich manche Posts von mir die öfter mal eine Seite lang sind in 4 oder 5 kleine Aufgeteilt hätte im Laufe des Threads hätte ich wohl auch schon das doppelte an Posts - ohne da mehr Aufwand dafür zu haben.

Die Sache mit den Benutzertitel ist daher sowieso mehr Spielerei als dass es da irgeneinen tieferen Sinn gibt finde ich (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich die Option auf "PCGH-Veteran" nach fast 5 Jahren im Forum recht hübsch finde - auch wenns glaube ich so ist dass man sich das auch theoretisch nach 3 Tagen schon auf die Nase schreiben kann )

Zum Thema Benutzerdefinierter Titel - Ok, warum nicht... vielleicht für alle die einen 5-stelligen Beitragssatz haben oder 5 Jahre im Forum aktiv waren oder so ähnlich...

Oder völlig verrückt (wenn überhaubt technisch möglich): alle 500 Posts gibts ein Zeichen des Titels zur freien Verfügung


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2012)

Das sehe ich auch so, Beiträge haben nichts zu sagen und werden überbewertet.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. März 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man je errungenen Benutzertitel zusätzlich einen Militärischen Rang hinzufügen, das man sich besser auskennt.
Also zb : 
Schraubenverwechsler-Matrose
Trockeneisprofi-Admiral


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2012)

Also ich würde mich gegen Militärische Ränge aussprechen!
Ich finde, die haben nichts mit PCGHX zu tun und sollten daher auch nicht in die Titel...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich die Option auf "PCGH-Veteran" nach fast 5 Jahren im Forum recht hübsch finde - auch wenns glaube ich so ist dass man sich das auch theoretisch nach 3 Tagen schon auf die Nase schreiben kann )



Die Benutzergruppe ist eigentlich für Leute, die eine gewisse Zeit in einem gewissen anderen Forum aktiv waren und hat rein gar nichts mit der Nutzung von PCGHX zu tun...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich gegen Militärische Ränge aussprechen!
> Ich finde, die haben nichts mit PCGHX zu tun und sollten daher auch nicht in die Titel...


 Mus ja kein Militärischer Rang sein, können auch Sterne sein, ein Stern für unter 100Posts, zwei Sterne für 250Posts usw...

Weil es gibt ja nicht nur die normalen Benutzertitel die nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Posts freigeschaltet werden sondern auch andere, wie zb bei mir der SysProfile-User.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2012)

Man sollte nicht nach Postings gehen, man sollte nach Aktivität Titel bekommen. Oder für Gutes Benehmen oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2012)

Der Titel nennt sich Moderator .


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. März 2012)

Ich fände eine Art Premiummitgliedschaft cool 
Dafür zahlt man z.B. im Monat 3€ und darf sich dafür aber seinen titel selbst aussuchen und ändern und man hat vielleicht noch mehr vorteile und so


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. März 2012)

Das hast du dir von den Spieleherstellern abgekuckt 
Zb Gamestar macht das auch, sie bieten einige Sachen nur wenn man dafür bezahlt hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Titel nennt sich Moderator .


Nur hat nicht jeder Mod eine weiße Weste.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Das hast du dir von den Spieleherstellern abgekuckt
> Zb Gamestar macht das auch, sie bieten einige Sachen nur wenn man dafür bezahlt hat.



Naja NEU ist das ja nicht, aber es ist etwas gutes finde ich und ich würde da schon was springen lassen für das forum


----------



## killer89 (7. März 2012)

damit wir dann eine Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft haben... was für ein grandioser Vorschlag!

Sorry, aber ich finde solch ein Forum sollte kostenlos bleiben, sonst laufen die Leute ganz schnell weg und suchen sich neue Zufluchtsorte, also neue Foren, die nix kosten. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass der Betrieb des Forums nicht sonderlich viel kostet, dies wird locker über die Werbeeinblendungen etc. wieder reingeholt. 

MfG


----------



## Malkav85 (7. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich fände eine Art Premiummitgliedschaft cool
> Dafür zahlt man z.B. im Monat 3€ und darf sich dafür aber seinen titel selbst aussuchen und ändern und man hat vielleicht noch mehr vorteile und so


 
Dieser Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft Mist kann schön im Luxx bleiben. Bin absolut dagegen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2012)

Wenn sollte eine freie Titelwahl eine Belohnung für die Leistung sein und nicht für den dicken Geldbeutel , bei so etwas würde ich sofort meine Papiere nehmen und dem Forum den Rücken kehren.
Auch so etwas wie militärische Ränge oder Sterne ( zb 1 - 7 Sterne und je nach " Dienstgrad " andere Farbe ) finde ich zu verspielt und man hat es öfters schon gesehen.

Damit es nicht als Spam durchgeht:

PC Orakel
Stickstoff Hero
Silizium Einstein


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. März 2012)

Ich fände das total klasse!
Und wer gerne im Forum unterwegs ist etc. zahlt auch etwas  Und ein MUSS ist es ja auch nicht von daher 

Hardware Freak


----------



## Cleriker (8. März 2012)

Dann sollte es aber wirklich bei der Titelwahl bleiben. Zusätzliche Funktionen außerhalb dessen, fände ich nicht richtig. Dann wäre es wirklich eine zwei Klassen Gesellschaft. Zudem wäre es ungerecht gegenüber den jungen Usern, die noch kein Geld verdienen/haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Benutzergruppe ist eigentlich für Leute, die eine gewisse Zeit in einem gewissen anderen Forum aktiv waren und hat rein gar nichts mit der Nutzung von PCGHX zu tun...


 
Das ist mir durchaus bewusst - ich würde mich nicht in die Gruppe tun wenn ich nicht schon im PCGH-Forum damals geschrieben hätte (wenn auch nur sehr kurz vor der Umstellung und mit meinem richtigen Vornamen im Nick was ich beim neuen Account vermieden habe)... deshalb ja auch das Anmeldedatum glaube ich am ersten oder zweiten Tag wo man sich überhaupt hier anmelden konnte, wurde ja ausführlich angekündigt im alten Forum damals.

_Was mich wundert ist, dass es doch einige Nicht-Redakteure (wie du?) geschafft haben, bei Mitglied seit tatsächlich 20. oder 25.08.2007 stehn zu haben - wos das PCGHX doch noch gar nicht offiziell gab?
_ 

Von der Premium Mitgliedschaft halte ich übrigens auch nichts - das hat bei GIGA damals schon kein bisschen funktioniert -.-


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2012)

Man konnte sich schon am 20. August 2007 als Normalsterblicher registrieren. Das haben an dem Tag 31 User getan und deshalb hat mein Privat-Acc auch die ID 36. (Das neue Forum wurde extra zur Games Convention (23. bis 26.8.) freigeschaltet.) Am 30. August kam dann der erste größere Schub mit 50 Usern - vermutlich gab es an dem Tag verstärkte Promo-Aktivitäten, die auf PCGHX.de hingewiesen haben.

Premium-Mitgliedschaften sind bis auf weiteres übrigens nicht geplant.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. März 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Man konnte sich schon am 20. August 2007 als Normalsterblicher registrieren.


 
Ah, vielen Dank für die Info - dann war ich wohl wieder einfach zu zäh damals und habs verpennt 

Nebenbei gut dass ihr keine Premiums einführen wollt.


----------



## taks (8. März 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Man konnte sich schon am 20. August 2007 als Normalsterblicher registrieren. Das haben an dem Tag 31 User getan und deshalb hat mein Privat-Acc auch die ID 36. (Das neue Forum wurde extra zur Games Convention (23. bis 26.8.) freigeschaltet.) Am 30. August kam dann der erste größere Schub mit 50 Usern - vermutlich gab es an dem Tag verstärkte Promo-Aktivitäten, die auf PCGHX.de hingewiesen haben.


 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gabs am 30. ne news welche auf das PCGHX Forum hinwies. 
Hatte mich zumindest auch da angemeldet. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

Also der älteste öffentliche Thread (intern gibts noch einen vom 14. aber psssst), den ich spontan finden konnte, wurde am 
17.08.2007 eröffnet. 3 Tage später findet sich auch schon ein Post eines normalsterblichen Mitglieds.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich mich seinerzeit auch erst mit einer gewissen Verzögerung angemeldet und lag trotzdem noch deutlich vor dem 30ten. (Weiß aber nicht mehr, ob Sternchen seinerzeit Vorabzugang hatten. Wenn ich an die Verbindung zwischen PCGH-Red und PCGH-Forum zurückdenke, würde ich aber nicht darauf wetten  )


----------



## Rayken (15. August 2012)

was ist eigentlich derzeit der höchste Rang, den ein normales Forum Mitglied erreicht hat???


----------



## turbosnake (15. August 2012)

Wenn du den 1 Post sieht findest du es heraus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. August 2012)

Rayken schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich derzeit der höchste Rang, *den ein normales Forum Mitglied erreicht hat*???


 Hat bis jetzt glaube ich nur ein Profi-Spammer erreicht : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/4470-quantenslipstream.html


----------



## NCphalon (15. August 2012)

Was der hat schon 56k Beiträge, der hatte doch vor en par Monaten noch 25k^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2012)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Was der hat schon 56k Beiträge, der hatte doch vor en par Monaten noch 25k^^



Nönö.Quanti hatte vor ein paar Monaten mehr als 25K Post gehabt


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2012)

Ich hoffe ja dass bei 100k Posts der "Spammer King" kommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2012)

So wie es aussieht sind die 100k ja nicht mehr in Gefahr, wenigstens nicht mehr so schnell


----------



## Ratracer008 (25. November 2012)

Quantenslipstream gibt sich zur Zeit halt viel Mühe, als Spamer aufzufallen


----------



## PhilSe (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann man denn den Titel ändern, also bei mir sind immernoch die Standardtitel, da kommen keine neuen hinzu sodass ich das ändern kann 

EDIT: Soeben beim 101 Post hat sich's geändert in Komplett PC-Aufrüster(in), stimmt zwar ned aber trotzdem cooool


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2012)

Mehr posten.
Einige Benutzergruppen haben auch einige Titel.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2013)

Kommt bei 100.000 Posts der "Real Life Versager"?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. April 2013)

Wenn jemand so viele Beiträge hat, wird man(n) hoffentlich automatisch zu einer Beratungsstelle zur Internetsuchbekämpfung weiter geleitet.


----------



## Razier (6. Mai 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5142604 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand so viele Beiträge hat, wird man(n) hoffentlich automatisch zu einer Beratungsstelle zur Internetsuchbekämpfung weiter geleitet.



Softy und Quantensilpstream geben sich viel Mühe.


----------



## theAircoookie (12. September 2015)

Finde die Ränge auch total witzig  abgesehen von Komplett-PC Käufer, wer in diesem Forum würde so etwas tun :o ...


----------



## Cleriker (12. September 2015)

Sehr sehr viele. Erst wird so etwas gekauft und etwas später dann hier angemeldet und gefragt was damit nicht stimmt. Auf diese Weise sind wohl sehr viele User hierher gekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

Die Masterfrage ist aber noch offen. Ein weiterer Titel über 50k und dessen Benennung. Aber so weit wird es hier wohl kaum kommen da der Weg doch recht weit ist


----------



## TankCommander (12. September 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Masterfrage ist aber noch offen. Ein weiterer Titel über 50k und dessen Benennung. Aber so weit wird es hier wohl kaum kommen da der Weg doch recht weit ist




Du hast es doch bald geschafft


----------



## Cleriker (12. September 2015)

An dem Tag, geht er in Forenrente. 

Ha, da haben wir doch den Titel gefunden... Forenopa, oder Seniorposter, grandfather postalot...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

Ein Foren Opa bin ich so auch schon. Machbar wären die 100k schon, nur es würden da doch ein paar Jahre ins Land fließen und irgendwer hat schon den Blinker zum überholen gesetzt


----------



## the_leon (6. Februar 2016)

Ich wäre dafür, das Thres, Forenspamer no. 1 wird. 
Jetzt is Quanti ja überholt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

Nur weil überholt? Bei erreichten 90k kann man sich mal Gedanken machen ob jemand gezielt Anlauf auf die Schallmauer nimmt. Wird wohl aber wenigstens noch 2 Sonntage dauern ( Totensonntage )


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Es geht darum, dass der größte Spammer einen extra Titel kriegt. 
Dass bei 100k der nächste Titel anfällt, ist ja klar und bis dahin dauert das auf jeden Fall noch eine Weile. 
Sind bei mir fast 40k.
Bei 10k pro Jahr sind das rund 4 Jahre, sofern mann das eben hält, denn das sind 27 Beiträge pro Tag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das sich die Regierung darauf einlässt aber ein paar Farben könnten noch frei sein


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Letztendlich spielt es keine Rolle.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2016)

Es ist für uns soweit ich weiß technisch nicht möglich (ohne es manuell zu pflegen bzw. dem Nutzer einen Titel manuell einzutragen), dem Benutzer mit den meisten Beiträgen den Spamkönig-Titel automatisch zu verpassen. Man könnte lediglich eine Countergrenze so legen, dass nur dieser Nutzer sie überschritten hat (was aber wenn der 2. diese Grenze überschreitet wieder angepasst werden müsste, also wieder manuell). Den Spezialtitel für den Ranglistenersten wirds also in der Form eher nicht geben. Farben wirds für die Benutzertitel wohl auch keine (weiteren) geben.

Ich habe aber intern angeregt generell vielleicht mal ein Update in die Titel (und deren Beitragsgrenzen) einzupflegen, die aktuellen sind ja quasi so alt wie das Forum.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auch mal dafür, neue Grenzen zu ziehen.
Anfangs geht das extrem schnell mit den neuen Titel. Das könnte man etwas auseinander legen.
Und wenn der Guru schon bei 50k da ist, was soll dann noch kommen? 
Besser als Guru geht es kaum.
Hardware Gott?

Vor allem der Abstieg vom Gott zum Junies ist schon erschreckend. 
Das würde ich auf jeden Fall mal anpassen und den Junkie und auch gleich den Gott entsorgen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2016)

Dass es am Anfang so viele sind ist dem geschuldet, dass die allermeisten User nunmal sehr wenig posten im Vergleich zu uns Spammern. Wenn du die erste Grenze bei 250 Posts legst erreichen gefühlt 90% der (aktiven) User den 2. Titel schon nicht mehr. Es ist also schon üblich, dass man die Grenzen anfangs dicht und später immer weiter auseinanderlegt, beispielsweise immer x2 (10, 20, 40, 80, 160, 320, 640, 1280, 2560, ...) wobei da halt dann sinnvoll gerundet wird. Da wir jetzt User haben die über 50K sind ists natürlich auch sinnvoll weiter oben noch welche anzulegen (vielleicht 75K und 100K, in den Regionen ist "x2" wohl eher wenig sinnvoll^^).

Wie gesagt, ich hab das Thema angeschnitten, es kann sich nur um Wochen handeln.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (23. Mai 2016)

Und, gibts schon was neues?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

Ist ja noch Zeit da der nächste Titel erst ab 75k fällig wäre und noch niemand an der Schallmauer kratzt, auch könnte es sein das erst 100k ein neuer Titel kommt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2016)

Wird wohl erst bei 100.000 der Fall sein und das dauert noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## joraku (24. Mai 2016)

Wie schafft ihr das nur? 
98% aller User haben noch sehr viel Luft nach oben - ich mache zur Zeit auch gerade mal 0,76 Beiträge pro Tag.  Da ist Treshold mit 23,11 mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Mai 2016)

joraku schrieb:


> Wie schafft ihr das nur?
> 98% aller User haben noch sehr viel Luft nach oben - ich mache zur Zeit auch gerade mal 0,76 Beiträge pro Tag.  Da ist Treshold mit 23,11 mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit unterwegs.



keine Freunde,  kein Ausgang aus dem Keller um ins Real-Life zu entkommen,  und natürlich bleibt einem auch nicht viel übrig wenn GlaDos die Anlage kontrolliert ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

Delete


----------



## bastian123f (10. Juli 2017)

Respekt an den, der es wirklich schafft, so viele qualitativ hochwertige Beiträge zu posten.


----------



## wdkhifi (12. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wird wohl erst bei 100.000 der Fall sein und das dauert noch ein paar Jahre.



Du bist bereits bei 82k  denke nicht, dass das noch so lange dauert


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2017)

wdkhifi schrieb:


> Du bist bereits bei 82k  denke nicht, dass das noch so lange dauert



Ja, könnte nächstes Jahr so weit sein. Mal schauen.


----------



## DaXXes (12. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, könnte nächstes Jahr so weit sein. Mal schauen.



Das ist wirklich beachtlich 
Was ist eigentlich mit "ASA", dessen Counter stagniert wohl dauerhaft bei 11.111 Beiträgen?


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Juli 2017)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich beachtlich
> Was ist eigentlich mit "ASA", dessen Counter stagniert wohl dauerhaft bei 11.111 Beiträgen?



Du meinst Delta Sigma Lambda?  
Er schreibt NUR in Unterforen, in denen die Beiträge nicht gewertet werden. Der Rumpelkammer zum Beispiel. 
Frag ihn selbst was der Sinn dahinter sein soll ...  


Und ja, Treshi macht einem mittlerweile Sorgen. Deine Aktivität hier im Forum ist nicht normal. Und das meine ich jetzt gerade vollkommen Ernst ... hast du Probleme über die du mal reden willst?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2017)

Wenn du um Thresh Angst hast haste Quanti in seiner Blütezeit nicht erlebt - der hat an manchen Tagen mehrere Hundert (!!) Posts rausgehauen. 

Aber ja, es sieht alles danach aus, dass Kollege Threshold tatsächlich der User sein wird, der den höchstgeheimen "da kommt eh keiner hin"-Benutzertitel kriegt. 
Ob es den gibt, wie der heißt und wann er eintritt... wir werdens erleben. Vielleicht. 

Der Postcounter kann übrigens iirc theoretisch bis 2.147.483.647 zählen bevor die Bude hier abschmiert. Ist also noch Luft.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Juli 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Postcounter kann übrigens iirc theoretisch bis 2.147.483.647 zählen bevor die Bude hier abschmiert. Ist also noch Luft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (13. Juli 2017)

Für 2.147.483.647 Beiträge, müsste man etwa 5,8 Millionen am Tag schreiben, um das in einem Jahr zu schaffen.
Na dann hau mal in die Tasten


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juli 2017)

Ihr könnts auch alle zusammen probieren, die Zuordnung aller Posts ist auch nur ein signed long-Wert, sprich wenn das Forum insgesamt mehr als diese Posts hat wird die Datenbank vermutlich zusammenklappen (oder aufgrund der Größe bis dahin schon lange vorher^^).
Aktuelle Postzahl ist 8.933.472 bei rund 10 Jahren PCGHX (*hust* Jubiläum incoming Mitte August *hust*) - das sind 1,7 Posts pro Minute im Schnitt. Bei dem Speed haben wir das Limit erreicht...äähhh... zur Weihnachtszeit des Jahres 4410.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Juli 2017)

Da denke ich doch gleich darüber nach, welche Posts man denn automatisieren könnte ...   die ganze Hardwareberatung ist doch sowieso immer das gleiche   


Aber ich glaube, uns fehlt hier einfach das Anfrage-Volumen um Bots zu rechtfertigen die Millionen Beiträge am Tag verfassen. Schade aber auch.


----------



## GEChun (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde es könnten noch ein paar Ränge editiert werden.
Also so im späten Mittelfeld bis hinter dem aktuell letztem.


----------



## Fox-RLP- (22. Juni 2019)

Na dann produziere ich mal n paar Beiträge um nicht mehr als Schraubenverwechsler zu gelten XD


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2020)

So, so langsam geht es in Richtung 100.000 Posts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da ist jetzt 4 Wochen Urlaub habe -- Corona sei Dank  -- könnte die Marke recht bald fallen. 
Ich bin ja neugierig, was dann kommt und ebenso frage ich mich, ob Stephan die Benutzertitel eventuell dann auch neu ordnet, bzw. anpasst. 
Hau rein, Stephan.


----------



## 3dfx01 (30. März 2020)

Du bist doch der einzige der das je erreichen wird, was wird da wohl kommen, du wirst dir deinen Benutzertitel selbst aussuchen können, das ist in anderen Foren für großen Einsatz üblich.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

3dfx01 schrieb:


> Du bist doch der einzige der das je erreichen wird, was wird da wohl kommen, du wirst dir deinen Benutzertitel selbst aussuchen können, das ist in anderen Foren für großen Einsatz üblich.



Denkst du das? Tja, ich glaube nicht. PCGH wollte ja mal die Benutzertitel überarbeiten. Könnte mir daher vorstellen, dass der Flüssigstickstoff Guru dann erst bei 100.000 anfängt und es alles beim Alten bleibt.


----------



## TJW65 (31. März 2020)

13.7.'17:



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aktuelle Postzahl ist 8.933.472 bei rund 10 Jahren PCGHX


Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass wir diese bereits erreicht haben:
Wenn wir die 10 Millionen Marke knacken sollte das finde ich schon kundgetan / gefeiert werden.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## keinnick (31. März 2020)

Aktuell (lt. Forum-Footer): 9.445.040 Beiträge.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Wenn wir die 10 Millionen Marke knacken sollte das finde ich schon kundgetan / gefeiert werden.


Das wird noch ne ganze Weile dauern. Linear extrapoliert auf Grundlage der vorhandenen Daten, also wenn ihr genauso weiter postst wie bisher, genauer gesagt bis 13.03.2023 
Das liegt aber daran, dass die Postmenge pro Tag im Vergleich zur Anfangszeit des Forums (wo noch nicht jeder aufm Fratzenbuch war statt hier) recht stark abgenommen hat. Wo wir anfangs noch bei 2-3 Posts pro Minute im Mittel waren sinds aktuell nur noch knapp unter 1 Post pro Minute.

Was die Benutzertitel angeht: Das Thema ist nach meinem Stand nicht auf der Liste. Da wir ohnehin die Plattform(en) nach und nach auf Zenforo umstellen von vBulletin weiß ich auch nicht inwiefern das da weitergeht (also ob die übernommen werden,. obs ganz neue gibt oder obs gar keine mehr gibt).

Immerhin wird Thresh die 100K bis dahin höchstwahrscheinlich schaffen. Ich bin da auch etwas neugierig (welcher Titel bei 100K kommt wissen wir tatsächlich auch nicht - DASS es noch was gibt hat Thilo irgendwann mal erwähnt wenn ich mich recht erinnere aber ob/was da genau kommt wissen nur die Admins ).


----------



## Adi1 (3. April 2020)

Overflow ...

Dann geht es wieder von vorne los


----------



## 3dfx01 (6. April 2020)

Threshold soll sich heute mal richtig zusammenreißen, einen großen Krug Kaffee machen und die letzten 66 Beiträge spamen, am besten auf dem Klo das er nicht mal aufstehen muss. Am einfachsten so machen wie es die Klickgeilen Newsschreiber auch machen, eine Information auf mehrere News aufteilen. Ist doch ganz einfach, bei den Hilfesuchenden muss man manchmal auch alle Infos einzeln aus dessen Nase ziehen, das kann er ja umgekehrt auch machen  Ich wäre ja für den ultimativen Schock, das der Zähler für einen Tag auf Null zurück springt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. April 2020)

Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass bei 100.000 Beiträgen ein automatischer Permaban durchgeführt wird, da eine übermäßige, nicht bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung der Server-Ressourcen vorliegt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2020)

Dann ist Threshold in wenigen Sekunden Geschichte


----------



## Caduzzz (9. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann ist Threshold in wenigen Sekunden Geschichte



Stell mir grad Blaulicht und Sirenen in der Redaktion vor. Großer roter Druckknopf

MÖÖÖP MÖÖÖP MÖÖÖP  100.00 MÖÖÖP

- peng -

E-Glückwunschkarte, dann Permaban


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann ist Threshold in wenigen Sekunden Geschichte



Das ist der 100.000 Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Winke, Winke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (9. April 2020)

JUHUHU GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, oh Großmeister des Flüssigheliums.


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. April 2020)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Gut das es so kompetente Forenmitglieder gibt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

Danke, danke, und ich hab nicht mal eine Rede vorbereitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2020)

Und wieder was gelernt: Benutzertitel werden nicht zurückgesetzt, selbst wenn der Postcounter durch ausblenden von Posts oder verschieben von Threads in Forenbereiche wo der Counter nicht läuft sich unter den Grenzwert verringert. 

EDIT:
Huch... werden sie doch 
Das System braucht wohl nur länger bzw. prüft das nicht so häufig...


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Huch... werden sie doch



Doch, werden sie. 
Aber ich konnte ausgleichen. 

Und wer löscht hier Posts?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2020)

Ich wars nicht. 
Solche Countersprünge können vorkommen wenn ein Thread beispielsweise in die Rumpelkammer geschoben wird wo der Postcounter nicht mitläuft. Dann zählen alle Posts eines Users aus dem Thread auf einmal nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht.



Hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. April 2020)

Grats zu den 100.000 Thresh

In der Mittagspause hatte ich dich noch mit 99.995 Posts gesehen


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2020)

Also ich wäre ja für "Offensichtlich Spambob" gewesen, aber gibt ja nur Knatsch. 

Gratz Tresh ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist der 100.000 Post.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Provozier uns nicht 




Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir. Gut das es so komp*o*tente Forenmitglieder gibt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk



Freudscher Vertipper?


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. April 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Provozier uns nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geändert. Danke 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3dfx01 (9. April 2020)

Ich bin von dem neuen Benutzertitel enttäuscht, hier hätte ich mir etwas originelleres gewünscht.
Wie zum Beispiel "Quantencomputer-begeisterte(r)", "Biologischer Prozessor" oder "Molekularer Datenspeicher" usw.
Generell sind mir die Benutzertitel im oberen Bereich zu sehr auf extreme Kühlungsmethoden begrenzt, wie wäre es mal mit einer Überarbeitung?
Da könnte man Vorschläge der Nutzer einholen,  danach eine Abstimmung darüber machen, auch in den Einstellungen zwischen zwei Varianten wählen dürfen, wie wäre das?
Mit meinem aktuellen "Komplett-PC-Aufrüster" bin ich auch nicht zufrieden, das ist nicht nur falsch sondern auch langweilig.


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2020)

Glückwunsch an den Großmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Threshold ist jetzt Großmeister


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. April 2020)

Um vielleicht noch ein bißchen Licht in die Sache zu bringen (und alt und weise rüberzukommen ): Die derzeitigen Benutzertitel sind sehr alt. Sie stammen noch aus der Zeit, als PCGH-Nutzer in einem gemeinsamen Computec-Forum untergebracht waren und PCGHX nach seiner Gründung erst einmal eine Anlaufstelle primär für Übertakter war (2007/2008). Dementsprechend sind die Benutzertitel also grob nach Übertakter-Fähigkeiten sortiert und die Verwendung tiefkalter Kühlmittel ist ein Weg, den viele Übertakter nicht oder eben erst spät beschreiten. Während das Benutzertitelsystem also soweit schon feststand, als ich hier noch als Privatmensch und Moderator unterwegs war, geht der Großmeister des Flüssigheliums tatsächlich auf mich zurück. Wir hatten seit 2007 bereits einige sehr aktive User und Benutzertitel bis 50.000 Beiträge festgelegt. Da war zwar noch niemand annähernd angelangt, zur Vorstellung des Phenom II im Januar 2009 organisierte AMD allerdings ein OC-Event in Las Vegas, bei dem mit flüssigem Helium übertaktet wurde. (Das wird selten gemacht, weil Helium extrem selten, begehrt für die Forschung und entsprechend teuer ist. AMD wollte allerdings demonstrieren, dass die CPUs im Gegensatz zu der ersten Phenom-Generation keinen Coldbug aufweisen und griff daher auf ein Kühlmittel zurück, das noch niedrigere Temperaturen als Stickstoff ermöglicht.) Daher kam dann die Inspiration noch eine Stufe über dem Flüssigstickstoff-Guru nachzulegen. Als Gag/zur Überraschung haben wir den Titel dann aber nie öffentlich gemacht, weshalb ich nach dem Durchbrechen der 50.000er-Marke einige Jahre lang meinen Spaß mit den Diskussionen und Theorien zu weiteren Benutzertiteln hatte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2020)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Um vielleicht noch ein bißchen Licht in die Sache zu bringen


Was kommt denn dann bei 200.000 Beiträgen?
- Quantenrechner Guru
- Bose-Einstein Übertakter
- ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2020)

Superfluider Spammer. 

(Durchdringt reibungsfrei auch engste Threads).


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was kommt denn dann bei 200.000 Beiträgen?



Wobei ich eher mit 250.000 Posts rechne.
Dann 500.000 und danach 1.000.000.

Allerdings hätte ich nichts gegen eine Überarbeitung der Benutzertitel.
Eventuell könnte Stephan ja mal dazu eine Umfrage starten, ob das gewünscht ist oder nicht.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Superfluider Spammer.
> 
> (Durchdringt reibungsfrei auch engste Threads).



Sowas könnte aber auch den immer wieder gern gesehenen Benutzertitel "gesperrt" nach sich ziehen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du um Thresh Angst hast haste Quanti in seiner Blütezeit nicht erlebt - der hat an manchen Tagen mehrere Hundert (!!) Posts rausgehauen.



Quanti ist ja seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr aktiv. Man stelle sich vor, er hätte bis heute so weiter gemacht.
Die 1.000.000 wäre schon lange Geschichte gewesen.


----------



## _Berge_ (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich nichts gegen eine Überarbeitung der Benutzertitel.
> Eventuell könnte Stephan ja mal dazu eine Umfrage starten, ob das gewünscht ist oder nicht.



Wäre ich auch dafür, evtl das man im Benutzerkontrollzentrum auswählen kann ob man die bisherigen Benutzertitel nutzt oder die neuen? Geht ja auch mit der Anzeige ob man Abonnent ist oder nicht 

Könnte man "PCGHx Classic OC" nennen oder so ^^




Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas könnte aber auch den immer wieder gern gesehenen Benutzertitel "gesperrt" nach sich ziehen.



Du bist von nun an Unantastbar 

Hab dich aber in letzter Zeit selten damit gesehen, bist ruhiger geworden


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch dafür, evtl das man im Benutzerkontrollzentrum auswählen kann ob man die bisherigen Benutzertitel nutzt oder die neuen? Geht ja auch mit der Anzeige ob man Abonnent ist oder nicht
> 
> Könnte man "PCGHx Classic OC" nennen oder so ^^



Das würde mich eher verwirren. Entweder neue Benutzertitel oder die alten. Für gemischt bin ich nicht.



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Du bist von nun an Unantastbar
> 
> Hab dich aber in letzter Zeit selten damit gesehen, bist ruhiger geworden



Ich bin auf meine alten Tage Pragmatiker geworden. Immerhin kommt die 50 mit riesen Schritten angelaufen.


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2020)

50 ist noch kein Alter.

Aber wehe, Tresh geht in den Ruhestand,

dann kann PCGH schon mal ein paar neue Server ordern.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas könnte aber auch den immer wieder gern gesehenen Benutzertitel "gesperrt" nach sich ziehen.



Wäre eigentlich ein schöner Scherz für Stephan gewesen: Tatsächlich für den 100k-Titel den String "gesperrt" definieren.


----------



## masterX244 (16. April 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wäre eigentlich ein schöner Scherz für Stephan gewesen: Tatsächlich für den 100k-Titel den String "gesperrt" definieren.



Danke für den Lacher... Kopfkino ist direkt angelaufen...


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2020)

Es wäre ganz cool, wenn man ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Beiträgen, seinen Benutztitel frei wählen könnte.
Das hatte ich mal in einen anderen Forum gesehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es wäre ganz cool, wenn man ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Beiträgen, seinen Benutztitel frei wählen könnte.
> Das hatte ich mal in einen anderen Forum gesehen.



Die müsste dann aber immer jemand manuell  bestätigen ...  sonst artet das wieder in Unfug aus. 

Wobei das vielleicht eine zumutbare Aufgabe wäre, wenn das Limit für die Wählbarkeit hoch genug ist. Es gibt zB nur 65 Forenmitglieder mit mehr als 10.000 Beiträgen, das erscheint mir wie ein sinnvolles Limit.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. April 2020)

Gib's zu, du willst selbst einen


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2020)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Gib's zu, du willst selbst einen



Ich finde, xX_Pussy_destroyer_69_Xx klingt sehr gediegen. Kann ich den haben?


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (22. Januar 2021)

> Incredible Alk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das liegt aber daran, dass die Postmenge pro Tag im Vergleich zur Anfangszeit des Forums (wo noch nicht jeder aufm Fratzenbuch war statt hier)



Ich glaub ich hab das was verschlafen haha, in welchem Forum sind jetzt alle?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Februar 2021)

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Titel "Guest", das haben nicht nur ehemalige Mitglieder sondern auch "einige" neue, was hat es mit den neuen Guest Mitglieder auf sich, sind das diejenigen die ihre Mail Adresse noch nicht verifiziert haben?
Das könnte man übrigens auch noch Eindeutschen.


----------



## ShiZon (23. September 2021)

Hätte da eventuell einen Vorschlag für neue bzw. andere Benutzertitel, eigentlich hat mich das Account-System bei 4Players drauf gebracht, dort kann man 1 mal im Monat seinen Benutzernamen ändern.

Da wir hier aber bei PCGHX sind, packe ich noch eine Schippe oben drauf, man hat alle 6 Monate oder vielleicht sogar 9 Monate, die Möglichkeit seinen Benutzernamen- und/oder titel zu ändern, es würde auch nur der Benutzertitel reichen, alles absolut Forenregelkonform. Dazu wird ein extra Thread aufgemacht, wo jeder User seinen Vorschlag machen kann, wie bereits vorgeschlagen alle 6 oder 9 Monate.

Die User die bereits einen Titel haben z. B. PCGH-Community-Veteran(in) oder PCGHX-HWbot-Member m/w und/oder sich sagen, ich finde es völlig in Ordnung wie es ist und möchte meinen Titel behalten z. B. Volt-Modder(in), da wird alles so belassen wie es ist.

Da ich aber mit Wakü und OC nichts am Hut habe, wäre es schon gut, wenn mein Vorschlag angenommen wird. Da hätte ich bereits ein paar Beispielvorschläge für mich selbst, da ich gerne Wortspiele anwende, auch viel mit witzigen Anspielungen hantiere und auch den einen oder anderen Spruch raushaue, wie wäre es mit: "Wortjongleur, Wortverdreher, Publikumsjoker". Beim Bäcker u. a. haue ich gerne den Spruch raus, wenn ich gefragt werde, ob ich denn noch einen Wunsch hätte, dann komme ich mit:" Nein, ich bin wunschlos unglücklich". 

Die Kurzform: Wunschlos unglücklich, aber das könnte man auch in den Thread reinpacken.


PS: Da hätte ich eine kleine Bitte an die Admins oder Redis, könnte bitte jemand den Unterstrich aus meinem Nick entfernen bitte, bitte, ich bekomme immer einen Anflug von leichten Weinkrämpfen wenn ich das sehe.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2021)

Benutzername selbst wechseln fällt flach. Durch die Verknüpfung mit unserer Community und häufigen Weiterverendung/Verknüpfung auch in/mit den anderen Foren gäbe es eine harte Kollision - darum übernehmen wir das, wenn der Name gegen Regeln verstößt, Rechtschreibfehler enthält oder einem nur noch furchtbar peinlich ist.


----------



## ShiZon (23. September 2021)

Hi ZAM,

oh, das mit dem Benutzernamen wird also nichts, wie schaut es denn mit dem Vorschlag für den Benutzertitel aus, das man diesen einmal in 6-9 Monaten ändern kann, wenn man diesen in einen dafür extra erstellten Sammelthread vorschlägt?


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2021)

Was meinst du genau damit? Einen Titel für alle oder für jeden User individuell? Letzteres wäre selbst bei "nur alle 6 Monate" ein Verwaltungsirrsinn. Und generell eigene Titel lassen wir nicht zu, da hier dann alles mögliche unkontrollierbar drin stehen würde.

Aber davon ab - Feature-Entscheidungen obliegen nicht mir, das darf sich @PCGH_Stephan anschauen ^^


----------



## ShiZon (24. September 2021)

Für jeden User individuell, der auf einen anderen Benutzertitel Lust hat. Jeder der es denn möchte, kann da etwas reinschreiben, was er sich denn als Benutzertitel verstellen könnte. Jetzt heißt es abwarten und schauen was Stephan dazu sagt.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2021)

Individual-Prüfung und Freischaltung - wer soll das kontrollieren, und wann? ^^


----------



## ShiZon (24. September 2021)

Stimmt, das ist echt eine schwierige Frage? Wenn man bedenkt das es sich dann durch alle Foren zieht. Wie wäre es denn, wenn man die Anzahl der User auf 5 begrenzt und erst dann wieder einen neuen Vorschlag votragen kann, wenn alle 5 durchgewunken wurden? 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie kompliziert das sein muß, geschweige denn habe ich keine Ahnung wie groß der Zeitaufwand ist. Von daher hätte ich auch Verständnis, wenn aus meinem Vorschlag zur Änderung des Benutzertitel nichts wird.


----------

